# Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.3].



## Amok (14 Mai 2007)

Pour la précédente version, c'est ici.


----------



## elKBron (14 Mai 2007)

c est LA
les boules


----------



## rezba (14 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> c est LA
> les boules



C'est s&#251;r que la r&#233;duction de l'offre dans les surfaces sp&#233;cialis&#233;es, c'est un moyen radical pour finir de tuer le truc. 
_&#171; Il s'agit avant tout de vendre plus de disques_, souligne Thierry Chassagne, PDG de Warner Music France, _mettre de grosses quantit&#233;s de disques dans les lin&#233;aires apporte un surcro&#238;t de visibilit&#233;. Mais ce n'est pas un mod&#232;le &#233;conomique viable, cela revient souvent &#224; reculer pour mieux sauter. _&#187; 
" Selon Thierry Chassagne, le recours &#224; une aide d'&#201;tat est indispensable : _&#171; Nicolas Sarkozy a eu une attitude courageuse en disant qu'il voulait endiguer les ravages du piratage sur Internet. Nous restons vigilants pour qu'il mette maintenant ses id&#233;es en application. Il faudrait aussi une vraie aide &#224; la cr&#233;ation, bas&#233;e sur la masse salariale afin de soutenir aussi l'emploi. Mais sans faire de discrimination entre ind&#233;pendants et majors. _&#187;

Et puis, Amazon et ses cons&#339;urs, ils ne vendent pas de disques, c'est bien connu. Ou alors, ils en vendent, mais leur catalogue est tout petit... 

"Concitoyens, aidez-nous, nous, patrons lib&#233;raux, &#224; sauver notre mod&#232;le &#233;conomique totalement d&#233;pass&#233;. Qu'on nous donne l'argent de vos imp&#244;ts pour que l'on puisse continuer &#224; pratiquer la politique de l'autruche".

Enfin bref. C'est m&#234;me pas une actualit&#233;, tout est &#233;crit depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es...


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mai 2007)

je pars a la FNOC maintenant on va voir ca 
J'ai comme l'impression que les prix auront pas baissé, 
mince alors


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> c est LA
> les boules


Les ventes de CD baissent OK, mais &#224; combien se monte la vente de musique en ligne? Elle est si faible que &#231;a?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

Breveter le Yoga et s'en mettre plein les fouilles


source


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2007)

Ils sont vraiment tomb&#233;s sur la t&#234;te... 


Dans le m&#234;me genre: Microsoft vs Les logiciels libres.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2007)

C'est là les infos? Cool...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Hier, il y a plus dans le Rhône toute la journée mais qu'importe : 
communiqué un peu en retard.


----------



## elKBron (15 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Hier, il y a plus dans le Rhône toute la journée mais qu'importe :
> communiqué un peu en retard.


ouaip, mais bon, comme chacun sait, la quantité d'eau qui tombe n'est pas suffisante. il faut que cette quantité soit étalée dans le temps, et non sur 2 jours. sinon, le sol ne peut pas tout absorber. => sécheresse, rien de surprenant...

note pour plus tard : penser à enlever le goudron des routes, qui empeche l'eau d'infiltrer les sols


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ouaip, mais bon, comme chacun sait, la quantité d'eau qui tombe n'est pas suffisante. il faut que cette quantité soit étalée dans le temps, et non sur 2 jours. sinon, le sol ne peut pas tout absorber. => sécheresse, rien de surprenant...
> 
> note pour plus tard : penser à enlever le goudron des routes, qui empeche l'eau d'infiltrer les sols



La réunion sur la sécheresse date du 24 avril ... et il communique le jour où il tombe des trombes d'eau


----------



## elKBron (15 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> La réunion sur la sécheresse date du 24 avril ... et il communique le jour où il tombe des trombes d'eau


ouuuups :rose::rose::rose:

j'avais pas tout lu, 

sinceres excuses ma chère


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mai 2007)

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que les Suisses ne se bougent pas   


_J'attends les vannes sur les Helvètes avec une certaine impatience..._


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

Vibrations....


----------



## elKBron (15 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que les Suisses ne se bougent pas
> 
> 
> _J'attends les vannes sur les Helvètes avec une certaine impatience..._


bah, comme on dit en Savoie, en Lorraine ou à Malte : "chacun sa croix"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Les &#233;lections belges expliqu&#233;es aux Fran&#231;ais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les &#233;lections belges expliqu&#233;es aux Fran&#231;ais



   



> ...Le cheval de bataille du groupe Ecolo est la sortie du nucl&#233;aire. Pour cela, ils ont r&#233;unis une commission comportant des dizaines de scientifiques renomm&#233;s qui ont rendu un rapport unanime : sortir du nucl&#233;aire maintenant serait une catastrophe &#233;cologique, il faut au contraire am&#233;liorer le nucl&#233;aire existant. Suivant cet avis, le groupe Ecolo a donc fix&#233; un calendrier pour sortir du nucl&#233;aire le plus vite possible...





> ...Le MR est issu de la fusion du PRL, parti lib&#233;ral avec deux groupuscules : le FDF (front des francophones) et le MCC (le Mouvement Contre les Citoyens ? Mais l&#224; je suis pas s&#251;r, personne ne sait vraiment).
> Le pr&#233;sident de l'&#233;poque voulait que le r&#233;sultat s'appelle le "Parti D&#233;mocrate". On lui a fait comprendre que non, l&#224; vraiment, non et on lui a donn&#233; le titre de "Pr&#233;sident des Membres du MR en exil". Il est parti en disant : "puisque vous ne voulez pas de mon nom, MRdez-vous !". Il a alors &#233;t&#233; question de cr&#233;er un parti de ceux qui trouvent que "c'&#233;tait mieux avant" sous l'appellation "MR d'alors". Comme on dit, son &#233;quivalent flamand, c'est un peu l'MR du nord...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que les Suisses ne se bougent pas




Et pendant ce temps...  

http://www.lexpansion.com/art/15.0.157987.0.html


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mai 2007)

pfff si on n'a même plus le droit de raller , boah pfff


----------



## rezba (15 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les élections belges expliquées aux Français





> en Belgique, fédéral signifie plus ou moins : "un des rares trucs que les flamands et wallons font encore ensemble même si ça fait chier les flamands"



J'ai beaucoup beaucoup ri, et pas qu'une fois !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup beaucoup ri, et pas qu'une fois !



Surréaliste non?  Mais pas tant que ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps...
> 
> http://www.lexpansion.com/art/15.0.157987.0.html



Ho mais..... les choses vont changer....


----------



## rezba (16 Mai 2007)

Y'a vraiment que toi pour croire que ce type a de l'importance.
Alors que lui, par exemple, il en a, de l'importance. Et son calvaire n'a pas l'air fini.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2007)

Campagne de prévention pour une éventuelle pandémie de grippe...

Je suis assez dubitative face à cette campagne... Je me demande si cela ne va pas créer un _vent de panique_ dans la population...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2007)

Découverte d'une planète de glace _chaude_  par une équipe de l'observatoire de Saint-Luc (qui, en passant, est un des plus beaux endroits du monde  )

De la glace qui résiste à 300°C, là haut, ils ne craignent pas le réchauffement climatique...


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2007)

150 CDD en 9 ans : la poste condamnée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2007)

On est encore loin de mon record (plus de 300 CDD en 6 ans). Inutile de dire que la boite a été condamnée aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> 150 CDD en 9 ans : la poste condamnée.


Il est beau le service public.


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2007)

Un train &#224; motrice musculaire.

C'est un train qui fait pfffff pfffff.......


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2007)

Collaboration fructueuse entre polices et justices europ&#233;ennes.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mai 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Un train à motrice musculaire.
> 
> C'est un train qui fait pfffff pfffff.......



C'est pas beau la vie? On voyage en train et en plus on fait du sport. 



tirhum a dit:


> Collaboration fructueuse entre polices et justices européennes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Breveter le Yoga et s'en mettre plein les fouilles
> 
> 
> source



Tiens, je vais faire breveter le mécanisme de la respiration humaine. Je vais pouvoir prendre ma retraite


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2007)

Le secret de l'invisibilité est caché dans les structures infimes des métamatériaux.


----------



## al02 (19 Mai 2007)

P&#233;daler &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du v&#233;lo !

------> Voir !


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Pédaler à côté du vélo !
> 
> ------> Voir !



_[SIZE=-1]"Ce vélo comprend une cabine qui couvrira la moitié du corps de la cycliste..."[/SIZE]_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

Le 10 juin c'est les élections C'est dommage que je n'habite pas Anvers, je pourrais voter Nee (Non). Elle a des arguments (hein Sonny?).


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le 10 juin c'est les &#233;lections&#8230; C'est dommage que je n'habite pas Anvers, je pourrais voter Nee (Non). Elle a des arguments (hein Sonny?).





et tr&#232;s s&#233;rieusement, on peut y lire: 

*2. Description of Services *
 The Services consist of Tania performing fellatio on selected individuals who have requested the Services through this form. Travel and other expenses will be covered by NEE. Any sort of recording (video, audio or photographs) of the performance is strictly prohibited without written permission. We adhere to high standards of service but due to time limitations each performance can last no longer than 5 minutes, no exceptions will be made under any circumstance.
*3. General Requirements and Rules of Conduct* 
        Services will only be provided to those who meet the following requirements:
applicants must be 18yrs old or above
condoms must be used and provided and paid for by the user
the user shall not engage in any other form of physical contact
any attempt to influence the depth of insertion by the user will 
        result in immediate end of service
Tania may deny service for hygiene reasons


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

*"Giving 80 blowjobs per day" :afraid: 
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *"Giving 80 blowjobs per day" :afraid:
> *



Elle doit allumer chaque avec le mégot de la précédente ! :rateau:

L'expression "Fume, c'est du belge" prend ici toute sa signification !


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle doit allumer chaque avec le mégot de la précédente ! :rateau:
> 
> L'expression "Fume, c'est du belge" prend ici toute sa signification !



Je viens de m'inscrire : j'ai réservé une journée complète ! 

Adieux, old boys, et dites vous : "il est mort heureux !"


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il est beau le service public.




Je reviens deux secondes sur l'affaire de La Poste : faut pas exagérer, et surtout ne pas caricaturer. Tout de suite un "il est beau le service public"... C'est regrettable d'entendre ça. Et s'il y en avait plus de service public ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je reviens deux secondes sur l'affaire de La Poste : faut pas exag&#233;rer, et surtout ne pas caricaturer. Tout de suite un "il est beau le service public"... C'est regrettable d'entendre &#231;a. Et s'il y en avait plus de service public ? :mouais:



Je pense que iDuck voulait dire que c'est probablement avant tout au service public (donc l'&#233;tat) de ne pas se mettre hors la loi en appliquant des r&#232;gles qu'il est le premier &#224;  interdire et condamner dans le priv&#233;.

En ca je le rejoins compl&#232;tement : l'&#233;tat et ses repr&#233;sentants se doivent d'&#234;tre absolument irr&#233;prochables dans le respect des lois. C'est la base pour &#234;tre respect&#233;. De ca, h&#233;las nous sommes loin et le r&#233;sultat est une soci&#233;t&#233; o&#249; il n'est plus per&#231;u que comme r&#233;pressif, n'&#233;tant pas un mod&#232;le du genre en honn&#234;tet&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je viens de m'inscrire : j'ai réservé une journée complète !



T'as pas compris ? Il est écrit "pas plus de cinq minute par tête de pipe" ! (tiens, encore une expression qui s'insère bien dans la conversation) !


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je pense que iDuck voulait dire que c'est probablement avant tout au service public (donc l'état) de ne pas se mettre hors la loi en appliquant des règles qu'il est le premier à  interdire et condamner dans le privé.



Là, je suis d'accord. 

Mais l'Etat n'a plus grand chose à voir là-dedans, puisque La Poste n'est plus une entreprise d'Etat, mias bien une entreprise publique (nuance) (et bientôt une entreprise privée...  )


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L&#224;, je suis d'accord.
> 
> Mais l'Etat n'a plus grand chose &#224; voir l&#224;-dedans, puisque La Poste n'est plus une entreprise d'Etat, mias bien une entreprise publique (nuance) (et bient&#244;t une entreprise priv&#233;e...  )



Je ne sais pas si les dates du fait indiqu&#233; ici (et l'exemple donn&#233; en bas de page de l'article) correspondent au nouveau statut de la poste ou sont post&#233;rieurs. Toujours est-il que comme je suis tr&#232;s con, pour moi il n'existe que 2 sortes d'entreprises : priv&#233;es ou publiques.
M&#234;me si l'&#233;tat poss&#232;de 1&#37;, il se doit de faire respecter la loi (comme partout ailleurs, d'ailleurs). La diff&#233;rence est dans le cas pr&#233;sent que si il indique n'avoir pas eu vent de ces pratiques, c'est de plus un actionnaire (avec nos deniers) incomp&#233;tent et qui se fout royalement des employ&#233;s qui sont, aussi, des citoyens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> il indique n'avoir pas eu vent de ces pratiques





			
				l'article en question a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Tarn, près de cinquante affaires de ce type ont été plaidées *ces dernières années* aux prud'hommes.



Il est d'une distraction, cet état


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas compris ? Il est écrit "pas plus de cinq minute par tête de pipe" ! (tiens, encore une expression qui s'insère bien dans la conversation) !



5 mns X 80 / 24 h, j'avoue que ce sera une première !  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si les dates du fait indiqué ici (et l'exemple donné en bas de page de l'article) correspondent au nouveau statut de la poste ou sont postérieurs. Toujours est-il que comme je suis très con, pour moi il n'existe que 2 sortes d'entreprises : privées ou publiques.
> Même si l'état possède 1%, il se doit de faire respecter la loi (comme partout ailleurs, d'ailleurs). La différence est dans le cas présent que si il indique n'avoir pas eu vent de ces pratiques, c'est de plus un actionnaire (avec nos deniers) incompétent et qui se fout royalement des employés qui sont, aussi, des citoyens.




Oui, je ne nie pas ce fait : l'Etat doit comme tout le monde faire appliquer les rêgles.

Juste pour revenir sur la différence établie entre entreprise d'Etat/entreprise publique : dans une entreprise d'Etat, l'Etat est le seul actionnaire. Dans une entreprise publique, il y a d'autres actionnaires. Cette différence a surtout de l'importance pour le statut des employés, qui ne sont plus fonctionnaires dans le cadre d'une entreprise publique, mais "agent du service public".
Ils restent fonctionnaires dans le cadre d'une entreprise d'Etat.


----------



## two (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> 5 mns X 80 / 24 h, j'avoue que ce sera une premi&#232;re !  :love:



Bah quoi, elle travaillerait six heures quarante par jour.... (bon d'accord la bouche pleine)
J'en connais qui font leur 8 heures...
Par contre ce sont les maqs d'anvers qui vont pouvoir se pleindre d'un manque &#224; gagner ( tant de turlutes &#224; l'oeil ce serait vraiment une premi&#232;re)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je pense que iDuck voulait dire que c'est probablement avant tout au service public (donc l'état) de ne pas se mettre hors la loi en appliquant des règles qu'il est le premier à  interdire et condamner dans le privé.
> 
> En ca je le rejoins complètement : l'état et ses représentants se doivent d'être absolument irréprochables dans le respect des lois. C'est la base pour être respecté. De ca, hélas nous sommes loin et le résultat est une société où il n'est plus perçu que comme répressif, n'étant pas un modèle du genre en honnêteté.


C'est exactement ça.  

Autre exemple : j'ai bossé il y a quelques années dans le service des ressources humaines d'un hôpital public (ce n'est donc même pas une entreprise). Certains contractuels étaient employé en CDD (les autres étaient en CES). On leur faisait des contrats de 3 mois - et j'étais bien placé pour le savoir puisque c'est moi qui tapait les contrats - renouvelés jusqu'à la limite de 18 mois, limite au-delà de laquelle ils devaient payer des indemnités de fin de contrat (ou quelquechose dans le genre). Arrivés à la limite, on ne les renouvelait plus et on prenait quelqu'un d'autre. Et c'était reparti pour un tour. Mais le pire était que de multiplier les CDD comme ils le faisaient était illégal (mais rassurez-vous : personne ne leur disait rien). D'ailleurs, c'est la réponse que les Assedic ont fait au fils d'une de mes collègues, qui avait fait 4 CDD de 3 mois consécutifs, lorsqu'il est venu déposer son dossier de demande d'allocations.
Alors oui, c'est bien beau de dénoncer les abus du secteur privés - et il y en a - mais, comme le dit Amok, il faut que le secteur public soit irréprochable. Or là, c'est plutôt le camembert qui dit au roquefort "Tu pues".


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2007)

Le secteur public accumule les abus de toute sorte.

Pour ne pas payer de charges Assedic une universit&#233; par chez nous refuse d'employer des demandeurs d'emploi&#8230; Ne me demandez pas par quel artifice, c'est juste une r&#233;alit&#233;.
Pour peu qu'on produise l'attestation magique (on a fait tant d'heures dans l'ann&#233;e) alors on peut travailler et &#234;tre pay&#233;&#8230;
10 mois plus tard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est exactement ça.
> 
> Autre exemple : j'ai bossé il y a quelques années dans le service des ressources humaines d'un hôpital public
> 
> ...



Toutefois, il convient de bien faire attention de ne pas se tromper de cible : pour l'hôpital, par exemple, le vrai responsable n'est pas la direction de l'établissements, mais les politiques qui lui imposent une obligation de résultat sans lui fournir les moyens budgétaires nécessaires.

Toutefois, ces politiques ont bien fait les choses, puisqu'ils ont mis en place des lois qui font que la direction de l'établissement est juridiquement la seule responsable. Ainsi, ils s'autorisent à obliger les fonctionnaires a assumer les responsabilité à leurs place. L'éternel rôle des "lampistes". 

Par contre, si l'hôpital réalise un miracle, il est clair que c'est grâce à eux, les politiques, et que tout le mérite leur en revient ! :mouais:

Non, c'est bien là la plaie de la démocratie, ce sont les "politiques" qui font les lois, y compris celles qui s'appliquent à eux même, et la justice n'a donc comme seul recours, pour sanctionner leurs magouilles, que de profiter de leurs erreurs de rédaction, et encore, juste le temps qu'ils mettent à pondre les amendements rectificatifs.


----------



## rezba (21 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Le secteur public accumule les abus de toute sorte.
> 
> Pour ne pas payer de charges Assedic une universit&#233; par chez nous refuse d'employer des demandeurs d'emploi&#8230; Ne me demandez pas par quel artifice, c'est juste une r&#233;alit&#233;.
> Pour peu qu'on produise l'attestation magique (on a fait tant d'heures dans l'ann&#233;e) alors on peut travailler et &#234;tre pay&#233;&#8230;
> 10 mois plus tard.



C'est une mesure r&#233;pandue dans toutes les universit&#233;s. On leur demande de ne pas employer en tant que vacataires des gens dont les vacations repr&#233;senteraient le revenu principal. C'est la seule fa&#231;on de pouvoir l&#233;galement les payer en vacations. Et puis, comme &#231;a, on se d&#233;douane de paup&#233;riser une partie de la jeunesse enseignante. 
Un vacataire, &#224; l'Universit&#233;, c'est celui qui va donner les TP ou les TD alors qu'il n'est plus &#233;tudiant, ou qu'il a d&#233;pass&#233; un certain &#226;ge. On le r&#233;mun&#232;re grassement 23 &#8364; net de l'heure enseign&#233;e. Le temps de pr&#233;paration et de correction est compris dans le prix. 
Celui qui fait bien son boulot passe rajoute au moins une heure de pr&#233;paration et de correction pour une heure enseign&#233;e.
Ce qui nous fait un gentil 12&#8364; de l'heure. Pay&#233;e effectivement six mois apr&#232;s. Et &#231;a n'ouvre pas droit aux Assedic.
Correct, pour des bacs + 8 ou 10...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Woman: Blame devil for infant in microwave


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2007)

nos amis belge sont de grands enfants :love:



> Belgique: l'artiste anarchiste Jan Bucquoy manque un nouveau "coup d'Etat"
> 
> BRUXELLES (AFP) - L'artiste anarchiste belge Jan Bucquoy, réalisateur des films "La vie sexuelle des Belges" et "Camping Cosmos", a échoué dans sa troisième tentative de s'emparer du palais royal de Bruxelles.
> Selon l'agence de presse Belga, Bucquoy, artiste flamand proche de "l'entarteur" belge Noël Godin, auteur de bande dessinées, de pièces de théâtre et créateur du "musée du slip", a été interpellé lundi par deux policiers devant le palais royal, dans le centre de la capitale belge.
> ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Woman: Blame devil for infant in microwave



si on commence à taper dans les "news à neuneu" d'outre atlantique, on va pouvoir en remplir des pages et des pages...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> si on commence à taper dans les "news à neuneu" d'outre atlantique, on va pouvoir en remplir des pages et des pages...



Désolé... :rose: Pour me rattraper :

Carlos et Fernando


----------



## tbr (22 Mai 2007)

Histoire de plomber l'ambiance :

RIP Pierre-Gilles de Gennes

Rumeurs iPhone


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2007)

La dernière chanson de Madonna, _Hey You_, est proposé en téléchargement gratuit (en mp3 et en wma) pendant une semaine sur le site de MSN.  Cette opération se fait dans le cadre de Live Earth, un concert caritatif pour la lutte contre le réchauffement climatique, sponsorisé par Microsoft. Pour chaque téléchargement du titre - jusquà 1 million- Microsoft sengage reverser 0,25 dollar à lassociation Alliance for Climate Protection.
  Le titre sera chanté par Madonna lors du concert de 24 heures, Live Earth UK, qui aura lieu le 7 juillet 2007 à Wembley (Londres), avec entres autres les Red Hot Chili Peppers, Genesis, Beastie Boys et les Smashing Pumpkins.



C'est ici pour les intéressés.


----------



## Nephou (22 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Histoire de plomber l'ambiance :
> 
> RIP Pierre-Gilles de Gennes



 Il y a déjà un fil pour ça


----------



## tbr (22 Mai 2007)

Et dire que nous, on a eu à se fader Mireille Matthieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Il y a déjà un fil pour ça



Et cette info y est déjà passée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

mais quel nioub... :hein:


----------



## tbr (22 Mai 2007)

J'étais mort aussi. Je viens seulement d'entendre de mon trou qu'il arrivait. 

/me devra être plus rapide pour les niouses de nioubs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2007)

Elle a fait un b&#233;b&#233; toute seule (air connu)  

Je me demande quand m&#234;me si la femelle requin n'aurait pas d&#233;couch&#233; sans qu'ils s'en aper&#231;oivent.


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

Je ne regarde jamais la "Une", mais bon.... 






_P.S : m&#234;me article dans diff&#233;rents quotidiens.. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle a fait un b&#233;b&#233; toute seule (air connu)
> 
> Je me demande quand m&#234;me si la femelle requin n'aurait pas d&#233;couch&#233; sans qu'ils s'en aper&#231;oivent.



Et du coup, ne peuvent s'emp&#234;cher d raconter des conneries !  



			
				l'article en question a dit:
			
		

> Cette capacit&#233; de reproduction peu commune est appel&#233;e parth&#233;nogen&#232;se et est observ&#233;e tr&#232;s rarement au sein de petits groupes comme les oiseaux, les reptiles et les amphibiens.
> C'est la premi&#232;re fois qu'on observe un tel comportement chez les vert&#233;br&#233;s principaux comme les mammif&#232;res ou les requins.



C'est quoi, les "vert&#233;br&#233;s principaux" ? c'est nouveau, &#231;a, &#231;a vient de sortir ?

Les requins, actuels repr&#233;sentants les plus r&#233;pandus de la classe des chondrichtyens (qui regroupe aussi aujourd'hui les raies et les chim&#232;res), ou "poissons cartilagineux" appartiennent &#224; la classe la plus primitive des vert&#233;br&#233;s, sous embranchement appartenant &#224; l'embranchement des chord&#233;s.

Pr&#233;tendre donc qu'ils sont avec les mammif&#232;res, les vert&#233;br&#233;s principaux, alors qu'amphibiens, reptiles, et m&#234;me oiseaux qui sont apparus bien longtemps apr&#232;s eux, et m&#234;me, pour les oiseaux, plus tard que les mammif&#232;res, n'en font pas partie, rel&#232;ve donc bien du domaine du BLURG (Baliverne Limit&#233;e &#224; l'Usage R&#233;serv&#233; des Gogos, bien connu des lecteurs de Science et vie).   

:mouais: 

  



tirhum a dit:


> Je ne regarde jamais la "Une", mais bon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, ce qui me pla&#238;t, l&#224; dedans, c'est le communiqu&#233; de TF1 :



> En temps voulu, en accord avec Martin Bouygues et Nonce Paolini, il rejoindra TF1, o&#249; il deviendra directeur &#224; la direction g&#233;n&#233;rale. Ses missions seront d&#233;finies &#224; ce moment-l&#224;.


Autrement dit : "On va toujours l'embaucher &#224; la direction g&#233;n&#233;rale, on verra plus tard si on lui trouve quelque chose &#224; faire". *[&#8230;]*


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2007)

si je peux me permettre, et je le peux, si la news de thirum en est une et comme telle a sa place ici, ici les commentaires d&#8217;ordre politique ou religieux sont &#224; proscrire, merci de garder vos remarques sur ce th&#232;me pour d&#8217;autres cieux.

Poutous&#8230; Nephou.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> si je peux me permettre, et je le peux, si la news de thirum en est une et comme telle a sa place ici, ici les commentaires d&#8217;ordre politique ou religieux sont &#224; proscrire, merci de garder vos remarques sur ce th&#232;me pour d&#8217;autres cieux.
> 
> Poutous&#8230; Nephou.



Il n'y a dans mon post aucune consid&#233;ration d'ordre politique (religieuse encore moins ), simplement l'&#233;nonc&#233; de faits et pratiques condamnables, qu'elles soient pratiqu&#233;es &#224; droite ou &#224; gauche (m&#234;me au centre, d'ailleurs, si si !). Je rappelle qu'il y a eu une d&#233;cision de justice sanctionnant le pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;voqu&#233;, et il faudrait &#234;tre de mauvaise foi pour nier la ressemblance entre les deux cas 

Poutous aussi ... Pascal


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (religieuse encore moins )


Ça cétait pour rappel des règles générales 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> simplement l'énoncé de faits et pratiques condamnables, qu'elles soient pratiquées à droite ou à gauche (même au centre, d'ailleurs, si si !). Je rappelle qu'il y a eu une décision de justice sanctionnant le précédent évoqué, et il faudrait être de mauvaise foi pour nier la ressemblance entre les deux cas



Je ne nie pas la ressemblance, mais, pour paraphraser un fil (un mauvais coton) célèbre
*
il eût mieux valu dire
*« en politique, la tradition des emplois fictifs semble toujours dactualité.»


----------



## spud34 (23 Mai 2007)

Des fonctionnaires britanniques dotés de iPods pour se perfectionner  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Mai 2007)

Mon post a &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;, comme je m'y attendais (un peu trop orient&#233; "politique"   ). 

Donc, je reformule, je reformule : 


On voit avec l'affaire du pote de Nicolas Sarkozy nomm&#233; &#224; TF1 que les m&#233;dias sont bien &#224; la botte des politiques. Un truc qui d&#233;range trop ne passe pas, c'est sur.




J'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas trop "hard" cette fois.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mon post a &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;, comme je m'y attendais (un peu trop orient&#233; "politique"   ).
> 
> Donc, je reformule, je reformule :
> 
> ...



Non, c'est plus du tout "orient&#233; politique" en effet...   

PS : on dit le pote DE machin...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Le site du moment


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le site du moment



Merci vBull. La morale est sauve


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2007)

Contr&#244;les....


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2007)

http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-info/depeches/detail.php?depeche_id=070523122036.g92ccawlNe déséperons pas de la nature humaine


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mai 2007)

La chasse aux boucaniers automatisée refait surface...


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2007)

Le budget annuel Jeunesse/Sport/Culture/Tourisme/Loisirs de mon Département. Ou pas loin.. Où trouver du sens ?


----------



## two (25 Mai 2007)

Redmond n'aime d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas l'ipod


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La chasse aux boucaniers automatisée refait surface...



Les règles du jeu...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Il y en a un qui va se faire engueuler à VSD...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Il meurt après avoir été sodomisé par un étalon dans une ferme zoophile 
AFP 19.05.07 | 02h59 


Un homme est mort d'hémorragie après s'être fait sodomiser par un étalon dans une ferme de l'Etat de Washington (nord-ouest des Etats-Unis) spécialisée dans la zoophilie, ont annoncé lundi les enquêteurs, affirmant n'avoir jamais rien vu de tel. 

"Que ce soit le médecin légiste, le shérif ou les enquêteurs, nous n'avons jamais rien vu qui se rapproche, même de loin, de ce sur quoi nous travaillons depuis deux semaines", a déclaré à l'AFP Eric Sortland, chef de la police de la localité d'Enumclaw, à 60 kilomètres au sud-est de Seattle (Etat de Washington, nort-ouest). 

La victime, originaire de cette grande ville, est morte des suites de graves lésions internes, a précisé M. Sortland: "son côlon avait éclaté, ainsi que d'autres organes, et en fait, il est mort d'hémorragie". 

L'enquête a établi que la ferme dans laquelle l'homme, âgé d'une quarantaine d'années, est décédé, s'était spécialisée dans les actes zoophiles et proposait à ses "clients", outre des chevaux, des poneys, des chèvres, des moutons et des chiens. L'adresse circulait sur des sites internet spécialisés. 

La police a dit avoir saisi sur place des cassettes vidéo montrant des actes sexuels entre hommes et animaux, représentant plusieurs centaines d'heures d'enregistrements. 

Le code pénal de l'Etat de Washington n'interdisant pas la zoophilie, aucune arrestation n'a eu lieu jusqu'à présent, selon M. Sortland.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il meurt après avoir été sodomisé par un étalon dans une ferme zoophile



euh... vous avez croisé Sonny dernièrement ?


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2007)

Amis Suisse rendez service aux oreilles de l'humanité : faite la taire !



> La tournée européenne de Barbra Streisand démarrera en Suisse
> 
> 
> GENEVE (AFP) - La première tournée européenne de la chanteuse et actrice américaine Barbra Streisand démarrera à Zurich en juin, ont annoncé les organisateurs du spectacle dimanche.
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

le site series-vo a fermé ses portes...


----------



## elKBron (28 Mai 2007)

une initiative interessante pour lutter contre les spams :
ICI


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Lyon, 2013, capitale aurop&#233;enne de ...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Lyon, 2013, capitale auropéenne de ...





On s'ennuie tant que ça à Lyon ? 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On s'ennuie tant que &#231;a &#224; Lyon ?
> 
> :mouais:



Regarde bien tout les liens (vrai site de la ville de lyon) ... c'est une boutade et &#231;a fait echo &#224; un non &#233;v&#232;nement pr&#233;sent&#233; comme un &#233;v&#232;nement majeur ...


----------



## al02 (29 Mai 2007)

C'est n'importe quoi !


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2007)

A quoi voient-ils que Tinky Winky est un gar&#231;on??? 
C'est parce qu'il a un decapsuleur sur la t&#234;te?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Télé réalité : toujours plus loin


----------



## je hais les ordis (29 Mai 2007)

vivement qu'on puisse voir un suicide par overdose pendant une partouse !! ca ca serait vendeur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> T&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233; : toujours plus loin





			
				Yvanie Caill&#233 a dit:
			
		

> &#171;Cela revient sur un des principes m&#234;mes du don d&#8217;organes qui est l&#8217;anonymat&#187;, explique au figaro.fr Yvanie Caill&#233;, directrice g&#233;n&#233;rale de la fondation. Et de conclure : &#171;*Je ne vois pas en quoi ce type d&#8217;&#233;mission peut &#339;uvrer pour lutter contre la p&#233;nurie de donneurs*&#187;



Ben moi je vois, &#231;a doit lutter assez efficacement contre la p&#233;nurie de donneurs de fric aux producteurs de t&#233;l&#233; en mal de pognon !


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> vivement qu'on puisse voir un suicide par overdose pendant une partouse !! ca ca serait vendeur !



Si mes souvenirs sont bons, nous n'en &#233;tions pas tr&#232;s loin il y a un an ou deux, dans un pays nordique. Une &#233;mission faisait tester l'amour &#224; 3 en direct (un des pr&#233;sentateurs entrait dans une chambre et passait les 90 mns suivantes avec un couple "open", et donnait ses impressions en sortant). Quant &#224; la dope, je me demande si cela n'a pas &#233;t&#233; test&#233; aussi.

La vraie question est : la TV rend t-elle les citoyens tar&#233;s, ou ces &#233;missions fonctionnent-elles (avec des audiences confortables) parce que les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs sont _d&#233;j&#224;_ tar&#233;s ?

On ne peut pas rendre responsable un programmateur du contenu de ses grilles, si elles rencontrent du succ&#232;s : c'est son boulot. La phrase de Le Lay &#224; propos du temps de cerveau dispo pour Coca ne m'avait pas choqu&#233;e outre mesure : elle avait la qualit&#233; de la franchise. De plus, nous voyons r&#233;guli&#232;rement qu'une &#233;mission qui fait flop ne dure pas longtemps. En fait, on a la t&#233;l&#233;vision que l'on m&#233;rite. Si demain tout le monde regarde "Plan&#232;te", par exemple, TF1 sera bien oblig&#233;e de repenser totalement sa politique de diffusion.

H&#233;las, cela ne semble pas &#224; l'ordre du jour. Pire : avez-vous regard&#233; les &#233;missions de Canal + lors du festival de Cannes ? c'&#233;tait affligeant. Du people, du people, du people. Elle est bien loin, la cha&#238;ne des d&#233;buts qui avait fait PAF dans le PAF et qui osait, qui innovait, qui surprenait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, nous n'en étions pas très loin il y a un an ou deux, dans un pays nordique. Une émission faisait tester l'amour à 3 en direct (un des présentateurs entrait dans une chambre et passait les 90 mns suivantes avec un couple "open", et donnait ses impressions en sortant). Quant à la dope, je me demande si cela n'a pas été testé aussi.
> 
> La vraie question est : la TV rend t-elle les citoyens tarés, ou ces émissions fonctionnent-elles (avec des audiences confortables) parce que les téléspectateurs sont _déjà_ tarés ?
> 
> ...



Navré de devoir te contredire, mon loup, mais si, on peut rendre responsable un programmateur du contenu de ses grilles. 

Exploiter la débilité ambiante dans le seul but de faire du fric, ça n'est pas un job honorable, ça devrait même être répréhensible. Abrutir encore plus des gens qui le sont déjà passablement ne me parait pas être une manière honnête de gagner de l'argent. 

Le massacre intellectuel des TV addict me parait presque aussi grave que le massacre physique exercé à l'encontre de certaines populations.

La génération d'individus décérébrés et, par là même déresponsabilisés, qu'ils nous préparent avec leur machine à engranger le pognon risque bien un de ces quatre de nous mitonner une catastrophe planétaire de première grandeur. 

Si, responsables, ET coupables, je dis ! Messrine aussi, c'était son job, les "sous fifres" nazi dans les camps de concentration aussi, c'était leur job. Le job n'est pas une excuse recevable, il y a des jobs honorables, d'autres sont intolérables, on ne peut pas toujours se cacher derrière "le job".

En tout cas, c'est mon opinion sur la question, et je la partage !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Navré de devoir te contredire, mon loup, mais si, on peut rendre responsable un programmateur du contenu de ses grilles.
> 
> Exploiter la débilité ambiante dans le seul but de faire du fric, ça n'est pas un job honorable, ça devrait même être répréhensible. Abrutir encore plus des gens qui le sont déjà passablement ne me parait pas être une manière honnête de gagner de l'argent.
> 
> ...



Bossant en télé, je ne peux pas être d'accord avec toi. Ce genre de propos élitiste ne prend pas en compte la majorité des téléspectateurs.
Le choix existe. Il y a plus de 200 chaines en France et nombreuses sont celles qui sont de très grande qualité.
Mais leur part d'audience reste ridicule. Pourquoi? Parce que les téléspectateurs intéressés par la m*rde sont bien plus nombreux que ceux qui aiment un bon film, une émission d'investigation ou un docu.
Faut arrêter de dire que la télé rend con et qu'elle nivelle apr le bas. La télé répond à une logique d'audience et fait donc ce que demande le public.
Je le sais, j'ai joué dans une des séries les plus merdiques du PAF qui a gardé le record d'audience toute chaine confondues pendant plus de 4 ans... 
D'autres séries plus "intelligentes" on bien été proposées par d'autres chaînes. Toutes se sont plantées.
Arte, qui propose pourtant d'excellentes émission arrive même à se faire dépasser par NRJ12, c'est te dire le point auquel les français n'en n'ont rien à foutre de se cultiver en regardant la télé.


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le massacre intellectuel des TV addict me parait presque aussi grave que le massacre physique exercé à l'encontre de certaines populations.



Je comprends parfaitement ton point de vue. 

La citation ci-dessus me semble toutefois importante dans le sens où il y a quand même une différence entre massacrer des camps de réfugiés (par exemple) et donner à des individus qui ont le choix de ne pas le prendre des programmes débiles.
On pourrait d'ailleurs se poser la question de savoir si supprimer lesdits programmes ne serait pas une fausse bonne idée : par quoi seraient-ils remplacés ? Par la lecture de nos grands auteurs ? 

Considérer que la télévision peut être une source de réflexion basique (dans le sens : faire naitre une approche intelligente) ne me semble pas à l'ordre du jour. Pas de la faute aux diffuseurs : nous sommes dans des sociétés où des programmes de qualité, l'accès à la culture globale peuvent se faire sans moyens financiers conséquents. Pourquoi se dirige t-on alors de plus en plus vers l'appauvrissement ou, pour le moins, vers la stagnation culturelle ? On menotte le spectateur devant un écran, les paupières scotchées au front, pour lui faire ingurgiter une pattée d'images ?

Alors, qui est responsable ? Personne n'est obligé de regarder ces programmes poubelles, et d'un simple mouvement de l'index sur une touche on peut passer du "droit de savoir" (ca me fera toujours rire, ce titre vu le contenu de l'émission) à la thématique ARTE ou à la touche "stand by". Si nous mettons de côté ceux dont le dix doigts sont coupés, pourquoi les tendances ne sont-elles pas inversées en terme d'audimat ? Parce que les "gens" sont feignants ?

Non : ils trouvent là leur plaisir. Considérer qu'il suffit de leur expliquer que c'est mal, nul, qu'il y a mieux ailleurs est vain: ca ne les intéresse pas. S'inscrire à la bibliothèque municipale et visiter des musées dont l'entrée est gratuite ne les intéresse pas non plus. C'est un choix et qu'on ne vienne pas me chanter que c'est de la faute de l'école républicaine qui ne fait pas son boulot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bossant en t&#233;l&#233;, je ne peux pas &#234;tre d'accord avec toi. Ce genre de propos &#233;litiste ne prend pas en compte la majorit&#233; des t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs.
> Le choix existe. Il y a plus de 200 chaines en France et nombreuses sont celles qui sont de tr&#232;s grande qualit&#233;.
> Mais leur part d'audience reste ridicule. Pourquoi? Parce que les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs int&#233;ress&#233;s par la m*rde sont bien plus nombreux que ceux qui aiment un bon film, une &#233;mission d'investigation ou un docu.
> Faut arr&#234;ter de dire que la t&#233;l&#233; rend con et qu'elle nivelle apr le bas. La t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;pond &#224; une logique d'audience et fait donc ce que demande le public.
> ...



Je suis d'accord sur les faits, pas sur les conclusions : Si les fran&#231;ais sont con, &#231;a n'est pas la faute de la t&#233;l&#233;, mais exploiter cette connerie dans des buts purement mercantiles, &#231;a, c'est la faute de la (du moins de certaines) t&#233;l&#233; (pas seulement, d'ailleurs, mais les journaux ne peuvent pas faite de t&#233;l&#233;-r&#233;alit&#233;, eux) !

Le jour ou ces troupeaux d'abrutis demanderont des massacres en direct, on r&#233;tablira les combats de gladiateurs histoire de faire de l'audience ?

R&#233;pondre &#224; la demande avec le sempiternel "si c'est pas moi qui le fait un autre s'en chargera", avec le compl&#233;ment "non dit" : "alors autant que ce soit moi qui ramasse le pactole" est un pr&#233;texte. Tout est bon pour "faire du bl&#233;". 

D&#233;sol&#233;, mais en ce qui me concerne, j'ai une conscience, je pense qu'au lieu de profiter, d'abuser, m&#234;me, de la b&#234;tise humaine, il est moralement pr&#233;f&#233;rable de tenter de la faire diminuer, m&#234;me contre l'avis des gens.


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le job n'est pas une excuse recevable, il y a des jobs honorables, d'autres sont intolérables, on ne peut pas toujours se cacher derrière "le job".



Note que je n'ai pas parlé d'honorabilité".


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il est moralement préférable de tenter de la faire diminuer, _*même contre l'avis des gens*_.



Cette approche se discute pour certains, est discutable pour d'autres, et je comprends ce que tu veux dire. 

Mais le lieu n'est pas adapté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note que je n'ai pas parlé d'honorabilité".



Non, mais sachant que je discutais avec des interlocuteurs respectables, moi, j'en ai parlé 



Amok a dit:


> Mais le lieu n'est pas adapté.



Hélas, ça, c'est vrai


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Désolé, mais en ce qui me concerne, j'ai une conscience, je pense qu'au lieu de profiter, d'abuser, même, de la bêtise humaine, il est moralement préférable de tenter de la faire diminuer, même contre l'avis des gens.



Certains s'y sont essayé, mais imposer ce genre de chose est impossible. Les spectateurs se détourneront vers d'autres médias (internet par exemple...)
On ne peut pas non plus faire du fascisme culturel et tout interdire sous prétexte que 2% de la population trouve ça con, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Certains s'y sont essay&#233;, mais imposer ce genre de chose est impossible. Les spectateurs se d&#233;tourneront vers d'autres m&#233;dias (internet par exemple...)
> On ne peut pas non plus faire du fascisme culturel et tout interdire sous pr&#233;texte que 2&#37; de la population trouve &#231;a con, non?



T'as raison, mieux vaut les enfoncer un peu plus dans leur connerie, d'autant que &#231;a rapporte &#224; 2% des 2% :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as raison, mieux vaut les enfoncer un peu plus dans leur connerie, d'autant que &#231;a rapporte &#224; 2&#37; des 2% :mouais:



Et qui doit d&#233;cider que tel ou tel programme est de la merde?
excuse moi, mais je connais autant de gens qui te disent que les chaines comme Arte ou Planete sont de la merde que de gens qui le disent de TF1...
Qui a le droit de d&#233;cider pour les autres?
D'autant que le public n'est pas si con que &#231;a. Quand un programme ne tient pas la route, il se plante. Ce qui prouve bien que les gens sont capables de faire un choix. Apr&#232;s qu'ils aient envie de regarder la StarAc' &#224; la place d'un film de Bergman, &#231;a rel&#232;ve de la libert&#233; individuelle.

Je suis toujours sci&#233; du m&#233;pris de certains envers les go&#251;ts de la majorit&#233;. Ca tient plus du snobisme qu'autre chose. Ca fait bien de dire que "TF1 c'est de la meeeeeerde" et qu'on pr&#233;f&#232;re le dernier film du r&#233;alisateur Serbo-Croate (attention, je n'ai rien contre les r&#233;alisateurs Serbo-Croates) qui nous pond un plan d'une heure et demie sur une nana qui est assise &#224; sa table et qui fait un monologue et qui a fait 46 entr&#233;es en salle.

Et puis T&#233;l&#233;rama a dit que c'&#233;tait bien, alors &#231;a l'est forc&#233;ment...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2007)

Il faut de tout pour faire un monde : la Star Ac comme les films serbo-croates. Et chacun choisit ce qu'il veut, pourquoi pas les 2. De toutes façons, ces 2 types de programmes ne boxent pas dans la même catégorie et on ne peut pas mettre sur le même plan un programme de divertissement qui, par nature, n'a vocation qu'à divertir (aucune prétention culturelle) et un programme culturel. Après, dans chaque catégorie, on est libre de penser que tel programme est bon ou mauvais.
Quoiqu'il en soit, il n'y a pas les cons qui regardent la Star Ac et les gens intelligents qui regardent Arte.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et puis Télérama a dit que c'était bien, alors ça l'est forcément...




Généralement, oui.

Non pas que les journalistes de Télérama soient plus attirés par les réalisateurs serbo-croates que vers le dernier Hollywood, mais ces gens-là ont une formidable expérience qui serait grave de négliger.
Et généralement, leurs avis sont très éttofés, et leurs coups de coeur vont à des films (ou des spectacles, ou des livres, ou des CDs d'ailleurs) qui apportent quelque chose d'inédit, de nouveau, ou qui essaie de montrer et de créer le cinéma autrement.
Pas la dernière daube avec Dubosc, quoi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> G&#233;n&#233;ralement, oui.
> 
> Non pas que les journalistes de T&#233;l&#233;rama soient plus attir&#233;s par les r&#233;alisateurs serbo-croates que vers le dernier Hollywood, mais ces gens-l&#224; ont une formidable exp&#233;rience qui serait grave de n&#233;gliger.
> Et g&#233;n&#233;ralement, leurs avis sont tr&#232;s &#233;ttof&#233;s, et leurs coups de coeur vont &#224; des films (ou des spectacles, ou des livres, ou des CDs d'ailleurs) qui apportent quelque chose d'in&#233;dit, de nouveau, ou qui essaie de montrer et de cr&#233;er le cin&#233;ma autrement.
> Pas la derni&#232;re daube avec Dubosc, quoi.



Mouhahahahahahahahahaha



Et je Mouhahahahate en connaissance de cause, j'en ai crois&#233; des journalistes de T&#233;l&#233;rama qui pleurent de rire &#224; la premi&#232;re des Visiteurs et te pondent enuiste un article foireux o&#249; ils disent que c'est de la merde...

Me font juste piti&#233; ces gens-l&#224;...


Crois moi, un vrai bon film ou une vraie bonne &#233;mission, il n'y a pas besoin de T&#233;l&#233;rama pour savoir si c'est bien. Le public y va tout seul.


Edit: j'ai crois&#233; les m&#234;mes &#224; des projetcions de films o&#249; personne ne comprenait rien parce que au fond c'&#233;tait une vraie daube, mais surtout r&#233;alis&#233;e par un ancien de la Nouvelle Vague (dont Audiard disait qu'elle avait &#233;t&#233; beaucoup plus vague que nouvelle) alors forc&#233;ment ils ont fait l'article top sur ce film g&#233;niaaaaaaaaal.

Bilan (v&#233;ridique, le r&#233;al &#233;tait un ami): 356 ENTR&#201;ES EN FRANCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

Cindy Sheehan, icône du mouvement contre la guerre en Irak, a décidé de mettre un terme à son combat.

_"Je me retire avant que cela ne m'use complètement, moi-même ou encore les gens que j'aime"_, poursuit-elle, avec le sentiment d'avoir tout donné, pour finalement perdre beaucoup._"J'ai sacrifié vingt-neuf années de mariage et j'ai été éloignée souvent du frère et des surs de Casey"_, précise-t-elle, alors que ses trois enfants vivent auprès de leur père au nord de la Californie._"J'ai dépensé jusqu'au dernier centime de l'argent que le pays reconnaissant m'a donné à la suite de la mort de mon fils et tout l'argent reçu pour mes conférences et droits d'auteur"._


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

Les autorit&#233;s sanitaires am&#233;ricaines et canadiennes ont appel&#233; mardi les passagers d'un vol Air France Atlanta-Paris et d'un vol Czech Airlines Prague-Montr&#233;al &#224; se faire tester pour s'assurer qu'ils n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; infect&#233;s par un voyageur atteint d'une forme dangereuse de tuberculose r&#233;sistante aux traitements.

_ &#171;C'est la premi&#232;re fois que les CDC ordonnent une telle mesure d'isolement m&#233;dical depuis 1963&#187;_, a pr&#233;cis&#233; une porte-parole.

Ce n'est ici pas le cas, mais je me posais la question de savoir si une autre maladie, bien plus contaminante et mortelle, avec une incubation de 2 ou 3 semaines et port&#233;e par un individu malfaisant &#233;tait un sc&#233;nario impossible ? A moins de pr&#233;voir une visite m&#233;dicale avec prise de sang et r&#233;sultats juste avant le vol, c'est imparable pour foutre la zone.


----------



## NioubyNerd (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais je me dois de réagir.

Chacun a le droit d'aimer ce qu'il veut, même de la merde. Néanmoins, Pascal 77, tu admettras qu'on ne peut pas, dans ce monde, diriger un média sans le moindre regard sur les audimats et/ou les tirages, en presse.

Tout le monde a besoin de bouffer et, si tu refuses cette règle du jeu, tu te casses. Se casser, remarque, ça peut être digne et bien vu, pour l'élite, mais la réalité, c'est juste que tu laisses alors un autre faire le sale boulot à ta place et tu n'auras gagné qu'une chose : Libérer une place pour un autre et pointer à l'ANPE.

Pour ma part, j'ai à une époque dirigé un canard pour une cible bien précise, et j'ai décidé (j'étais le seul dans ce créneau-là), à boycotter "Loft Story", quand cette émission de télé-réalité a vu le jour : Résultats ? Tous mes concurrents l'ont fait, ont eu un immense tirage, et ma direction pensait déjà à arrêter mon magazine par manque de résultats. Quand les ventes chutes, les annonceurs se barrent Et l'équilibre du média est instable.

Autre exemple, un jour, j'ai parlé dans le même numéro du Défi pour la Terre (de l'Ademe et la Fondation Nicolas Hulot pour l'Homme et pour la Nature) : mes collègues m'ont pris pour un con et m'ont demandé à qui je m'adressais.

C'est ainsi : chaque média réponds à une demande. D'ailleurs, personnellement, ce n'est pas le jour où TF1 programmera une excellente émission musicale format court que je me mettrai à regarder cette chaîne

L'utopie est une valeur merveilleuse, mais les médias sont dans une autre famille. Je déteste TF1, mais je ne regarde pas cette chaîne, donc elle ne me dérange plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## NioubyNerd (30 Mai 2007)

(ps : si je faisais moins de fautes d'orthographe, mon média irait encore mieux )


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Je suis d'accord sur un point : quand quelque chose ne nous plait pas, on ne regarde pas.
Cependant, il est ind&#233;niable que la grille de programmes de TF1 est remplie de navets, plus d&#233;biles les uns que les autres (entres les s&#233;ries, les films et les &#233;missions de divertissements (ou d'abrutissements)).
L'audimat fait peur, et c'est absolumment regrettable. C'est donc la loi du plus fort (ou plut&#244;t la loi du plus con) qui l'emporte &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord sur un point : quand quelque chose ne nous plait pas, on ne regarde pas.
> Cependant, il est indéniable que la grille de programmes de TF1 est remplie de navets, plus débiles les uns que les autres (entres les séries, les films et les émissions de divertissements (ou d'abrutissements)).
> L'audimat fait peur, et c'est absolumment regrettable. C'est donc la loi du plus fort (ou plutôt la loi du plus con) qui l'emporte à la télé...




On est toujours le con de quelqu'un...
Mais plus généralement des soi-disant "élites intellectuelles"...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On est toujours le con de quelqu'un...
> Mais plus généralement des soi-disant "élites intellectuelles"...



Il est bizarre de nier qu'il existe des "élites" intellectuelles ou culturelles (J'espère que ce n'est pas ce que tu veux dire ? :mouais, qui refusent ce qu'essaie de nous vendre le système commercial et publicitaire d'aujourd'hui, en privilégiant le film (par exemple) à petit budget, et qui savent reconnaitre le bon grain de l'ivraie, la perle quoi...

 C'est comme ceux qui rejettent la mal-bouffe : on n'achète pas de la merde vendues par des multinationales richissimes mais des produits d'à côté, ou des produits du commerce "équitable".


----------



## NioubyNerd (30 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> il est indéniable que la grille de programmes de TF1 est remplie de navets, plus débiles les uns que les autres




C'est aussi mon point de vue, mais comme ce n'est QUE mon point de vue, cela n'a pas plus de valeur que le point de vue de ceux qui adorent et regardent. Il faut respecter cela. Et passer à côté. C'est comme les gens qui considèrent qu'il est anti-démocratique que Sarkozy soit élu. Qu'on soit contre ou qu'on soit pour, il a été élu -jusqu'à preuve du contraire- par la majorité des votes exprimés.

Par contre, que TF1 (attention je glisse) soit désormais dirigé par un proche de l'ex-candidat pendant sa campagne peut inquiéter, car alors les programmes (notamment journalistiques) pourrAIENT avoir des conséquences directes et graves sur mon quotidien.

Un programme n'est pas débile : c'est le regard du téléspectateur qui le considère -à raison ou pas peu importe- comme tel. Je suis certain que ton film culte a reçu des critiques négatives Peu importe.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Jee ne rejette pas les élites intellectuelles, je dis simplement qu'il faut de tout et qu'on a le choix.
Personne n'est obligé de regarder TF1. 
Ce que je rejette c'est le discours qui tend à prendre les gens pour des cons.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Mais justement, j'estime qu'il convient de combattre cela : on ne peut pas faire avaler tant de débilité aux gens. Ca ne fait que les abrutir encore plus. 
J'irais plus loin : de tels programmes (de téléréalité) peuvent être dangereux s'ils sont diffusés à des heures de grande écoute (voir le message de Gloupgloup ici).





PS : concernant mon film culte, que des bonnes critiques dans Télérama.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais justement, j'estime qu'il convient de combattre cela : on ne peut pas faire avaler tant de débilité aux gens. Ca ne fait que les abrutir encore plus.
> J'irais plus loin : de tels programmes (de téléréalité) peuvent être dangereux s'ils sont diffusés à des heures de grande écoute (voir le message de Gloupgloup ici).



De Quel droit? Parce que 5 pelés vont décréter que c'est de la daube?
Ne t'inquiète pas, si c'est vraiment, ça se plantera tout seul.





> PS : concernant mon film culte, que des bonnes critiques dans Télérama.



CQFD


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

Ces commentaires sur une actu, m&#234;me s'ils sont int&#233;ressants, deviennent une discussion &#224; part enti&#232;re et sont donc un peu hors sujet, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; continuer cette discussion dans un sujet &#224; part si tu veux s&#233;parer ces messages du reste de la discussion.

d&#233;sol&#233; pour le HS :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis prêt à continuer cette discussion dans un sujet à part si tu veux séparer ces messages du reste de la discussion.
> 
> désolé pour le HS :rose:



Pareil pour moi, c'est vrai que c'est intéressant cette discussion.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je comprends parfaitement ton point de vue.



Je le comprends d'autant mieux que le responsable pas coupable me fait rire à un point dont tu n'as pas idée s'agissant de l'argent brassé ! Je me demande bien comment les gens font pour s'amuser lorsqu'ils n'ont pas Loana pour leur montrer ses fesses ! Freud disait qu'il fallait se méfier de certaines propentions inhumaines de l'humanité, ou humaines trop humaines, chacun choisira. Or, les gens qui proposent ce genre d'émission ne font que pousser dans un sens qui est loin de nous éloigner de ce qui lui faisait peur. Dommage. Enfin, plus on descend mieux c'est, il paraît.


En parlant d'actualité, il y avait ça hier soir jusque vers 1h30 du matin.


----------



## spud34 (30 Mai 2007)

Y a des choses qui me dépassent:
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/30052007/2...-mange-du-chien-pour-protester-contre-la.html :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> C'est n'importe quoi !



Mais il leur reste quand même *un soupçon d'intelligence*


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais il leur reste quand même *un soupçon d'intelligence*



Tu sais, à mon humble avis, le véritable danger des teletubbies, ça n'est pas qu'ils incitent à l'homosexualité, c'est plutôt qu'ils incitent les mômes à laisser leur intelligence au vestiaire 

:mouais:


----------



## elKBron (31 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, &#224; mon humble avis, le v&#233;ritable danger des teletubbies, &#231;a n'est pas qu'ils incitent &#224; l'homosexualit&#233;, c'est plut&#244;t qu'ils incitent les m&#244;mes &#224; laisser leur intelligence au vestiaire
> 
> :mouais:


certes, mais je me souviens, alors que j'&#233;tais un frais &#233;tudiant, et que j'avais un poste de t&#233;l&#233;vision, que je l'allumais le matin au r&#233;veil vers 06h45, direct sur canal +, et l&#224;, &#212; bonheur supr&#234;me, je matais les Teletubbies...
C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s bien pour me mettre de bonne humeur et pour aller en cours l'esprit et le coeur l&#233;gers. Cela n'a pas affect&#233; mon intelligence... enfin... je crois... 
Donc, cela ne fait pas de mal pour les non enfants... 


Ma d&#233;monstration tient debout, non ?




et pour pas flooder : PS3 surpuissante


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2007)

La police de lEtat rural du Wisconsin, aux Etats-Unis, a annoncé avoir retrouvé 1.500 paires de chaussures quun homme avait volées dans des vestiaires décoles pendant ces deux dernières années. «_Il aimait les sentir_», a dit William Graham de la police de Waukesha.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La police de lEtat rural du Wisconsin, aux Etats-Unis, a annoncé avoir retrouvé 1.500 paires de chaussures quun homme avait volées dans des vestiaires décoles pendant ces deux dernières années. «_Il aimait les sentir_», a dit William Graham de la police de Waukesha.



Et depuis, les 1000 pattes se sentent tout minables !


----------



## rezba (31 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, à mon humble avis, le véritable danger des teletubbies, ça n'est pas qu'ils incitent à l'homosexualité, c'est plutôt qu'ils incitent les mômes à laisser leur intelligence au vestiaire
> 
> :mouais:





elKBron a dit:


> certes, mais je me souviens, alors que j'étais un frais étudiant, et que j'avais un poste de télévision, que je l'allumais le matin au réveil vers 06h45, direct sur canal +, et là, Ô bonheur suprême, je matais les Teletubbies...
> C'était très bien pour me mettre de bonne humeur et pour aller en cours l'esprit et le coeur légers. Cela n'a pas affecté mon intelligence... enfin... je crois...
> Donc, cela ne fait pas de mal pour les non enfants...
> 
> ...



En Angleterre, on disait de cette série qu'elle était la première "série d'After"...


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, à mon humble avis, le véritable danger des teletubbies, ça n'est pas qu'ils incitent à l'homosexualité, c'est plutôt qu'ils incitent les mômes à laisser leur intelligence au vestiaire
> 
> :mouais:


_
Je parlais des députés polonais..._


----------



## Bassman (31 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La police de lEtat rural du Wisconsin, aux Etats-Unis, a annoncé avoir retrouvé 1.500 paires de chaussures quun homme avait volées dans des vestiaires décoles pendant ces deux dernières années. «_Il aimait les sentir_», a dit William Graham de la police de Waukesha.



Mon doc ! :affraid: :affraid:

Rien de plus bête qu'un ricain, a part 2 ricains.


----------



## boddy (31 Mai 2007)

Qui va gagner :mouais:
ici


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mai 2007)

Déjà posté...

...ce qui n'enlève rien à l'actu.

La propension qu'ont certains à repousser les limites de la connerie et du mauvais goût est proprement hallucinante. BNN décroche la palme...

...pour combien de temps?

...enfin bref.


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

Un rapport dénonce la peur engendrée par les forces de l'ordre : le policier, nouveau facteur "d'insécurité".


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un rapport d&#233;nonce la peur engendr&#233;e par les forces de l'ordre : le policier, nouveau facteur "d'ins&#233;curit&#233;".


C'est un r&#233;flexe acquis depuis quelques ann&#233;es; d&#232;s que je vois plus de "bleus" que d'habitude &#224; un endroit donn&#233;, je commence &#224; me m&#233;fier &#224; la fois de ce qui peut se passer dans la rue mais aussi (voire plus et c'est regrettable) de l'attitude des cond&#233;s.
&#199;a ne m'&#233;tonnes donc pas que certains plus "expos&#233;s" que moi, &#224; la pr&#233;sence polici&#232;re, aient des r&#233;flexes de peur.


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un r&#233;flexe acquis depuis quelques ann&#233;es; d&#232;s que je vois plus de "bleus" que d'habitude &#224; un endroit donn&#233;, je commence &#224; me m&#233;fier &#224; la fois de ce qui peut se passer dans la rue mais aussi (voire plus et c'est regrettable) de l'attitude des cond&#233;s.
> &#199;a ne m'&#233;tonnes donc pas que certains plus "expos&#233;s" que moi, &#224; la pr&#233;sence polici&#232;re, aient des r&#233;flexes de peur.



J'ai la "chance" (c'est affreux d'employer ce terme) de faire partie de ceux qui n'ont absolument pas de probl&#232;me de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;. Cela me fait d'ailleurs penser &#224; une anecdote r&#233;cente.
Je croise il y a quelques jours un jeune flic qui attendait &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de sa voiture de fonction, devant un commissariat. Au moment de le d&#233;passer, j'entends "_Monsieur, s'il vous plait !_". Je me retourne. "_Auriez-vous du papier &#224; rouler ?_". Un peu sid&#233;r&#233;, je lui r&#233;ponds que non, absolument pas et je commence &#224; franchement me marrer devant la situation. Et le bleu, de r&#233;pondre *s&#233;rieusement* "_Mais c'est pour du tabac !_"


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'on mette en place un corps de policiers sp&#233;cialement charg&#233; de nous prot&#233;ger de cette nouvelle menace...


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

&#201;tant en plein centre ville, j'ai l'occas de voir r&#233;guli&#232;rement les "bleus" &#224; l'ouvrage et c'est souvent assez.... bref... je ne vais pas pol&#233;miquer.
Disons qu'&#234;tre un p'tit blanc quelconque, ne suffit plus pour &#233;chapper aux pratiques de soudards de (certains) policiers...
J'ai failli en faire les frais il y a quelques semaines... mais ayant &#233;t&#233; limonadier quelque temps, je sais me d&#233;patouiller de leur conneries, j'ai eu l'habitude !... 

En conclusion, il faut du respect des deux cot&#233;s de la barri&#232;re et des gens irr&#233;prochables, sinon le foss&#233; va se creuser &#224; vitesse grand V !



_Je ne supporte pas le tutoiement de la part d'un agent de la force publique, c'est visc&#233;ral !.....  _


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Juin 2007)

Apple : la musique sans DRM embarque votre nom !

Toujours sympa de prévenir... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Apple : la musique sans DRM embarque votre nom !
> 
> Toujours sympa de pr&#233;venir... :mouais:



C'est dingue. De toute fa&#231;on, ce n'est pas comme &#231;a qu'ils combatteront le t&#233;l&#233;chargement ill&#233;gal. Il est bien indiqu&#233; dans l'article que l'on peut changer les informations du fichier dans un &#233;diteur de texte, alors... 



M&#234;me constat chez moi, fichier ouvert avec TextEdit : 








:mouais:


D'ailleurs, je viens de v&#233;rifier avec un fichier prot&#233;g&#233; : m&#234;me chose, on trouve le nom et l'adresse email...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je viens de vérifier avec un fichier protégé : même chose, on trouve le nom et l'adresse email...



Question: si je fais un CD audio avec ces morceaux, lesdites informations restent-elles?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Question: si je fais un CD audio avec ces morceaux, lesdites informations restent-elles?



Déjà, le simple fait de les passer de M4A en MP3 supprime ces infos, alors tu penses, en pistes AIFF


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Question: si je fais un CD audio avec ces morceaux, lesdites informations restent-elles?





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, le simple fait de les passer de M4A en MP3 supprime ces infos, alors tu penses, en pistes AIFF




Oui, vous avez raisons, ces deux solutions suppriment les données et les protections. Sauf que c'est normalement interdit.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, vous avez raisons, ces deux solutions suppriment les donn&#233;es et les protections. Sauf que c'est normalement interdit.



De graver un CD? Depuis quand? Apple met elle-m&#234;me cela en avant pour d&#233;montrer que ses DRM &#224; elle ne sont pas restrictifs.


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

Tiens. Pathétique et pas drole en même temps.
J'hésite. Le mieux, c'est quoi ?  Supprimer le net, ou supprimer les ados ?


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> De graver un CD? Depuis quand? Apple met elle-même cela en avant pour démontrer que ses DRM à elle ne sont pas restrictifs.



Non, pas de graver un CD. Mais graver un CD pour faire sauter la protection.


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, pas de graver un CD. Mais graver un CD pour faire sauter la protection.



Quand tu graves un cd, la protection saute. C'est pas de notre faute. 



Edit pour Julrou, toujours trop na&#239;f : 
Et Apple l'entend bien de cette oreille. Apple est totalement hypocrite sur ce coup.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, pas de graver un CD. Mais graver un CD pour faire sauter la protection.



Et comment on détermine qu'un CD a été gravé dans le but de faire sauter une protection? Et là on ne parle pas de DRM (il n'y en a plus en plus), mais de l'adresse email et du nom du propriétaire du fichier.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et comment on détermine qu'un CD a été gravé dans le but de faire sauter une protection? Et là on ne parle pas de DRM (il n'y en a plus en plus), mais de l'adresse email et du nom du propriétaire du fichier.



Pour enlever le nom ou l'adresse email, je ne sais pas si c'est interdit.
Pour enlever les DRM, là, c'est clairement prohibé. 

Mais je suis bien d'accord avec toi, il est pratiquement impossible de déterminer si un CD a été gravé pour faire sauter un DRM ou pas. Il reste que c'est interdit.


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour enlever le nom ou l'adresse email, je ne sais pas si c'est interdit.
> Pour enlever les DRM, là, c'est clairement prohibé.
> 
> Mais je suis bien d'accord avec toi, il est pratiquement impossible de déterminer si un CD a été gravé pour faire sauter un DRM ou pas. Il reste que c'est interdit.



Mais non ! Ce n'est pas interdit de graver sur CD des fichiers achetés sur l'ITMS ! Avec ou sans DRM !

Ce qui pourrait être interdit, c'est de convertir ce CD ainsi crée en MP4.
Mais même ça, ça se discute.
Apple sait très bien tout ça et en joue. 
De même que iTunes sur OS X permet de contourner tout système de copy control des CD achetés dans le commerce, et Cupertino est très au courant.


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tiens. Pathétique et pas drole en même temps.
> J'hésite. Le mieux, c'est quoi ?  Supprimer le net, ou supprimer les ados ?



"Familles de France".

Rien que le nom "m'amuse". :mouais:

L'Association des fournisseurs d'accès (AFA) digère très mal l'assaut de l'association, *spécialisée dans la défense de l'ordre moral*. (...)  Au-delà de Second Life, l'Association vise bien les fournisseurs d'accès, *rêvant de faire interdire tout court l'accès au jeu*.

Nous sommes bien en 2007 : attachez vos ceintures.


----------



## Nephou (1 Juin 2007)

rh&#226;&#226;&#226;, _Familles de France_, l&#8217;association pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e de la [MGZ]


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> rhâââ, _Familles de France_, lassociation préférée de la [MGZ]



L'ordre moral règne à la [MGZ] !


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

Rigolez, rigolez. On a pas fini de les entendre, FdF. Notre premier ministre les adore...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tiens. Pathétique et pas drole en même temps.
> J'hésite. Le mieux, c'est quoi ?  Supprimer le net, ou supprimer les ados ?



Supprimer FdF ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Rigolez, rigolez. On a pas fini de les entendre, FdF. Notre premier ministre les adore...


Le retour de la valeur morale sans doute.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Le retour de la valeur morale sans doute.



Comment ça "l'avaleur de mots râle" ? :hein:


----------



## NioubyNerd (2 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis prêt à continuer cette discussion dans un sujet à part si tu veux séparer ces messages du reste de la discussion.
> 
> désolé pour le HS :rose:





(Ben, vous êtes passés où ?)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Télé réalité : toujours plus loin


Finalement, c'était un canular... de très mauvais goût. :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Finalement, c'était un canular... de très mauvais goût. :mouais:



Peut-être fallait-il cela dans le pays d'europe ou le don d'organe est le plus faible...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2007)

"Les animaux ont besoin de grandir et produisent beaucoup de choses qu'on ne mange pas"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> "Les animaux ont besoin de grandir et produisent beaucoup de choses qu'on ne mange pas"


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2007)

Il fallait lire "nioubes".


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2007)

Conservapedia.com... :sick:

Pas vraiment amusant non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2007)

Classer le homard &#224; la nage dans les abominations, c'est abominable, non ? Et les moules aussi, nos amis belges ne vont pas s'en remettre (bon, ils ne parlent pas des frites, c'est toujours &#231;a) !


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2007)

goodbye lenin



> Il sort de 19 années de coma et découvre une autre Pologne
> VARSOVIE (Reuters) - Un Polonais de 65 ans, victime d'un accident en 1988, est sorti de 19 années de coma pour retrouver son pays reconverti à l'économie de marché et membre de l'Union européenne, rapporte la presse polonaise.
> Jan Grzebski, un ancien employé des chemins de fer à qui les docteurs ne donnaient pas plus de deux ans à vivre après son accident, a déclaré qu'il devait sa survie à sa femme Gertruda.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2007)

Quatre personnes, dont un ancien député du Guyana, ont été inculpées dans le cadre de l'enquête sur un complot qui devait viser des installations de l'aéroport international John F. Kennedy de New York, ont annoncé des responsables américains.


 L'attentat était censé provoquer la destruction de "tout l'aéroport Kennedy", a déclaré un suspect dans une de ces conversations enregistrées, en prévoyant qu'il n'y aurait que très peu de survivants.
  C'est "l'un des complots les plus terrifiants jamais conçus", a déclaré lors d'une conférence de presse Roslynn Mauskopf, magistrate newyorkaise. "Les dévastations qui auraient pu être causées étaient tout simplement inimaginables".


----------



## divoli (3 Juin 2007)

Tiens, encore un qui va faire peur à Billou... :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juin 2007)

Bah, il n'aura qu'à le renommer Windows Ciego.   

   :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (4 Juin 2007)

Pas très amusant, en fait: Himalaya


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais depuis un certain dimanche de Mai :mouais: , ce fil a une facheuse tendance à s'en tenir au deuxième terme l'alternative de son titre   plutôt qu'au premier.  

Quant à *ça*, je préfère en rire   , même si on peux y trouver à pleurer


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Les Nations Unies récompensent Mozilla pour son travail dans la société de l'information


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2007)

> [SIZE=+1]*Quelque 400.000 visiteurs attendus pour le 47e Salon du Bourget*[/SIZE]  [FONT=arial,helvetica] PARIS (AP) - Quelque 400.000 visiteurs sont attendus pour le 47e Salon international de l'a&#233;ronautique et de l'espace du Bourget, du 18 au 24 juin. Le tr&#232;s gros porteur d'Airbus, l'A380, en sera de nouveau une des vedettes incontest&#233;es.
> Le Bourget, premi&#232;re manifestation mondiale du genre devant Farnborough (Grande-Bretagne), se tient tous les deux ans, rassemblant les divers repr&#233;sentants de la fili&#232;re a&#233;ronautique et spatiale, des avionneurs civils et militaires aux &#233;quipementiers les plus sp&#233;cialis&#233;s.
> Quelque 2.000 exposants de 42 pays seront pr&#233;sents cette ann&#233;e, ont pr&#233;cis&#233; les organisateurs mardi. Ils attendent plus de 200.000 visiteurs professionnels en provenance de 150 pays, et pr&#232;s de 200.000 visiteurs grand public.
> Au total, 140 a&#233;ronefs seront pr&#233;sent&#233;s, dont une quarantaine en vol. Toute la gamme Airbus sera l&#224;, dont l'A380, ainsi que le bir&#233;acteur gros porteur Boeing 777, l'avion d'affaires Falcon 7X de Dassault notamment. Pour la premi&#232;re fois sur un salon, le Bell BA609 sera pr&#233;sent: il s'agit d'un appareil "convertible" &#224; rotors basculants, capable de d&#233;coller &#224; la verticale comme un h&#233;licopt&#232;re puis de voler comme un avion.
> ...


rien pour le mig 29 OVT &#231;a vaudra le d&#233;placement 

le mig 29 OVT en &#233;volution :

[gv]-2720908307858318690[/gv]

il est capable de r&#233;aliser un cobra et un super cobra


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2007)

30e anniversaire STAR WARS ! En France c'est pour octobre, jeunes padawans


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2007)

À nous les petites anglaises... Enfin surtout pour les Suisses et les Belges


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À nous les petites anglaises... Enfin surtout pour les Suisses et les Belges


En même temps, l'un n'est pas incompatible avec l'autre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps, l'un n'est pas incompatible avec l'autre.



Je vois, ce n'est donc pas la marmotte mais le canard qui emballe dans du papier alu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

Certaines d&#233;p&#233;ches "AFP"* sont de toute &#233;vidence difficiles &#224; lire, les journalistes sont pourtant tous des pointures parait il sur cette radio de "grande &#233;coute"  ...

"Pov kiki..."

* : oui, je suis d'accord, elle est plus que douteuse cette d&#233;p&#233;che, ce qui n'a pas empech&#233; le journaliste de la proposer aux auditeurs... Audimat quand tu nous tiens ("vas y, lance toi"...)... 

PS : merci &#224; Webo pour le "support technique"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Tu aurais plutôt du dire "Pov' Cucul", non?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

et sinon, on a des nouvelles du hamster?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu aurais plutôt du dire "Pov' Cucul", non?



j'avais pensé à "J'en péte de joie" mais j'ai pas osé...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et sinon, on a des nouvelles du hamster?



Il est beaucoup moins jovial depuis parait il !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il est beaucoup moins jovial depuis parait il !



Ca c'est parce que c'est complètement con le rock'n'roll...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et sinon, on a des nouvelles du hamster?



Il se fait appeler "Armagedon" maintenant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Je me serai laissé dire que son propriétaire l'a un peu dans le nez maintenant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et sinon, on a des nouvelles du hamster?


Il p&#232;te le feu &#224; ce qu'il para&#238;t.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me serai laissé dire que son propriétaire l'a un peu dans le nez maintenant...



c'est vrai, mais il l'a à l'oeil...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Tant qu'il n'a pas la tête dans le cul...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il pète le feu à ce qu'il paraît.



en attendant de quitter ce monde de m....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Je veux pas être désagréable, mais ça pue un peu cette histoire, non? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

Il s'est aussi fait embauché dans un cirque où il participe à un numéro de hamster canon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je veux pas être désagréable, mais ça pue un peu cette histoire, non? :rateau:


Elle sent le roussi surtout. :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juin 2007)

Dites donc les floodeurs, ça va bien ? :mouais:


Sinon, j'y crois pas à cette dépêche... Et le présentateur de RTL avait un sale rire jaune à la fin, assez désagréable... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dites donc les floodeurs, ça va bien ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'y crois pas à cette dépêche... Et le présentateur de RTL avait un sale rire jaune à la fin, assez désagréable... :mouais:



Toi aussi, t'as eu vent de cette histoire?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dites donc les floodeurs, ça va bien ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'y crois pas à cette dépêche... Et le présentateur de RTL avait un sale rire jaune à la fin, assez désagréable... :mouais:



Un peu comme tes interventions quoi....  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un peu comme tes interventions quoi....  :sleep:



Laisse mon concombre, ça vaut pas un pet...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisse mon concombre, ça vaut pas un pet...


Un pet de hamster ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2007)

bon les kiki&#8230; on ne profite pas du fait que le mod&#233;rateur soit tout rouge, congestionn&#233; et les yeux emplis de larmes, s&#8217;&#233;tranglant &#224; moit&#233; en croyant garder son s&#233;rieux alors que c&#8217;est fichu pour d&#233;conner &#171; &#224; plein tube &#187; 

Non, s&#233;rieux, 

  

arffff zebig si tu nous lis

Bon, retour au calme la r&#233;cr&#233; est finie


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Alors Nephou, ça gaze?










je suis déjà loin...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Tout nu et un verre de vin à la main


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

En parlant de Ze Big, faudrait qu'il fasse gaffe &#224; son passeport.
Pareil pour Modern, Ann, Poildep, et tout autre ami belge ici pr&#233;sent...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En parlant de Ze Big, faudrait qu'il fasse gaffe à son passeport.
> Pareil pour Modern, Ann, Poildep, et tout autre ami belge ici présent...



Oui ce sont les modèles d'avant 2006 qui ne sont pas fiables, les scientifiques nous conseillent de les emballer dans du papier alu pour éviter le piratage.


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

Non non, lis bien jusqu'au bout. Les nouveaux aussi. C'est juste qu'on met un peu plus de temps &#224; d&#233;coder les infos...


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

Ils ont surgi soudain de la forêt amazonienne. Hommes, femmes et enfants, ils étaient 88 Indiens dun groupe dit «isolé», cest-à-dire nayant jamais eu de contact avec la civilisation occidentale. Cétait jeudi,il y a une semaine, à lextrême sud de lEtat brésilien du Pará, dans le village indien de Kapot.


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Excellent ca


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4293200 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ca



Pour eux ? ... pas sur !!...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Ui pas pour eux, mais je trouve "rigolo" que la fameuse civilsation moderne qui se gausse d'&#234;tre les plus fort tout &#231;a, aient encore des choses qui leur &#233;chapent. M&#234;me des hommes qu'ils n'ont jamais vu.


Pour les indiens en eux-m&#234;me, j'esp&#232;re qu'on leur foutra la paix.


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

Les adolescents, proies faciles pour l'armée américaine.

(NB : l'article sera archivé, donc non visible d'ici quelques temps).


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et un





Pascal 77 a dit:


> et deux





julrou 15 a dit:


> et trois





Fab'Fab a dit:


> zéro



bon, sujet clôt pour ici merci


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les adolescents, proies faciles pour l'arm&#233;e am&#233;ricaine.
> 
> (NB : l'article sera archiv&#233;, donc non visible d'ici quelques temps).




Enfin, on peut se demander si la m&#234;me chose n'existe pas un peu en France.
Je me souviens d'avoir &#233;t&#233;,  au lyc&#233;e, &#224; une conf&#233;rence de l'arm&#233;e de terre, avec des soldats, officiers, et des gendarmes. Ils nous vantaient pendant deux heures les m&#233;rites de l'arm&#233;e, ce que &#231;a apporte, la vie en collectivit&#233;, la hi&#233;rarchie, toussa... :sleep:

Et la JAPD obligatoire, c'est d'ailleurs encore pire : &#224; 17 ans, on se doit d'aller passer une journ&#233;e dans une caserne, en veillant bien sur &#224; respecter tout ordre re&#231;u d'un militaire... et regarder leurs diaporamas toute une apr&#232;s-midi...


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

Condamn&#233;e &#224; 45 jours de prison pour conduite sans permis, Paris Hilton a &#233;t&#233; lib&#233;r&#233;e au bout de trois jours pour &#171;raisons m&#233;dicales&#187;. Les militants des droits civiques s'indignent.


Note perso : L'addiction au shopping peut elle &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233;e comme une raison m&#233;dicale de lib&#233;ration ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Condamnée à 45 jours de prison pour conduite sans permis, Paris Hilton a été libérée au bout de trois jours pour «raisons médicales». Les militants des droits civiques s'indignent.
> 
> 
> Note perso : L'addiction au shopping peut elle être considérée comme une raison médicale de libération ?



Ben, pour "raisons de *Santé*", ils auraient pu la garder, mais là ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (....)
> Et la JAPD obligatoire, c'est d'ailleurs encore pire : à 17 ans, on se doit d'aller passer une journée dans une caserne, en veillant bien sur à respecter tout ordre reçu d'un militaire... et regarder leurs diaporamas toute une après-midi...


Plains-toi !...  
T'as échappé aux "3 jours" et à 12 mois (en ce qui me concerne) de service militaire...
Alors supporter une journée, tu peux le faire, nan ?!...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Les adolescents, proies faciles pour l'armée américaine.
> 
> (NB : l'article sera archivé, donc non visible d'ici quelques temps).



Et ils ont même leur jeu vidéo gratuit pour aider...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juin 2007)

Verdict du procès Suisse Air...
Ce qui me scandalise le plus dans cette histoire, ce sont les 3 millions d'indemnités qui leur seront versées...

Et un dessin de presse s'y rapportant


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

Il y a des actus qui me font vraiment, mais alors vraiment rire.
Le pire, c'est qu'ils y croient. S&#233;rieux, et tout, avec leurs costards gris perle, leurs semelles de cuir qui glissent sur la moquette et les buffets de fin de cocktail qui fondent sous les halog&#232;nes. Gliss&#233;s dans la panoplie de super h&#233;ros du CAC, cela les emp&#234;che m&#234;me peut-&#234;tre de dormir.
Un jeu pour grands enfants, une mascarade. En d'autres temps j'ai fr&#233;quent&#233; leurs doubles, j'ai presque fait partie d'eux. Je me souviens de leurs discours format&#233;s par les &#233;coles de commerce, plus destin&#233;s &#224; s'auto convaincre qu'&#224; informer. "Nous sommes les meilleurs, on va les tuer" et les discussions interminables sur la couleur du poil de cul de la grenouille.

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re de plus en plus les bars de quartier aux salons des trois &#233;toiles. Allez savoir pourquoi.

Les deux banques-conseils am&#233;ricaines, dont Morgan Stanley, auraient pour mission d'envisager un rapprochement soit hostile, soit amical, affirme le quotidien, sans citer de source. Le quotidien affirme que le sc&#233;nario le plus probable est celui d'une offre hostile. _"En effet, depuis l'offensive rat&#233;e de la BNP sur la Soci&#233;t&#233; g&#233;n&#233;rale en 1999, les relations entre les deux managements sont &#224; peine cordiales", _souligne le quotidien.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Plains-toi !...
> T'as échappé aux "3 jours" et à 12 mois (en ce qui me concerne) de service militaire...
> Alors supporter une journée, tu peux le faire, nan ?!...




Oui, bien sur, je peux supporter.

Mais tu n'as pas compris pourquoi j'ai réagi ainsi.

En fait, ce qui me choque un peu, c'est le fait que cette propagande pour les métiers de l'armée se fasse dans le cadre d'un lieu public d'étude. Ca n'a pas sa place dans un lycée. Ce n'est pas le rôle du lycée (ou du collège, d'ailleurs) de promouvoir plus un corps de métier qu'un autre. Même si c'est un métier d'intérêt public. Ca fait un peu "propagande" (bien que le mot ne soit pas tout à fait juste, ce n'est pas tout à fait ça une propagande, mais quand même...)


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, bien sur, je peux supporter.
> 
> Mais tu n'as pas compris pourquoi j'ai réagi ainsi.
> 
> En fait, ce qui me choque un peu, c'est le fait que cette propagande pour les métiers de l'armée se fasse dans le cadre d'un lieu public d'étude. Ca n'a pas sa place dans un lycée. Ce n'est pas le rôle du lycée (ou du collège, d'ailleurs) de promouvoir plus un corps de métier qu'un autre. Même si c'est un métier d'intérêt public. Ca fait un peu "propagande" (bien que le mot ne soit pas tout à fait juste, ce n'est pas tout à fait ça une propagande, mais quand même...)



La citation parlait des JAPD...


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La citation parlait des JAPD...




Dans ce cas, c'est vrai que c'est supportable.

Mais bon, on a une armée de métier. Seuls les intéressés, et les motivés y vont. Donc pas besoin, il me semble, d'en rajouter une couche avec la JAPD, qui ne sert maintenant plus à grand chose : soit convaincre ceux qui sont déjà convaincus que l'armée c'est bien, soit dégouter ceux qui le sont déjà... 

Ah mais si, je me rappelle : j'avais assisté une autre fois à une intervention de la gendarmerie nationale, au lycée toujours. Mais c'était pour la bonne cause : ça se déroulait pendant mes heures de litérrature...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

C'est bien le but de la JADP, informer sur les possibilit&#233;s de m&#233;tier que peut offrir l'arm&#233;e.

Pour &#234;tre sinc&#232;re, c'est l'information la plus pr&#233;cise que j'ai pu glaner dans toute ma scolarit&#233; sur une &#233;ventuelle orientation professionnelle. La fameuse conseill&#232;re d'orientation du bahut n'a pas fait 10&#37; de ce que la JAPD m'a apport&#233;.

Certes c'est une journ&#233;e qui peu &#234;tre chiante, mais interessante si elle est bien faite.
Mais bon, si on est obtus c'est sur : 


> qui ne sert maintenant plus &#224; grand chose : soit convaincre ceux qui sont d&#233;j&#224; convaincus que l'arm&#233;e c'est bien, soit d&#233;gouter ceux qui le sont d&#233;j&#224;...




En tout cas moi, c'est ce qui m'a permis de faire l'&#233;cole d'officier de marine pendant 4 mois, et je regrette pas m&#234;me si je ne suis pas au final militaire de carri&#232;re. Ca m'a ouvert des voies et je me suis bien marr&#233; pendant ce temps, et c'&#233;tait une exp&#233;rience interessante

PS : non je suis pas pro militaire, plut&#244;t m&#234;me le contraire. Mais il faut aussi &#233;voluer, l'arm&#233;e peut permettre de faire des boulots tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant.


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, c'est vrai que c'est supportable.
> 
> Mais bon, on a une arm&#233;e de m&#233;tier. Seuls les int&#233;ress&#233;s, et les motiv&#233;s y vont. Donc pas besoin, il me semble, d'en rajouter une couche avec la JAPD, qui ne sert maintenant plus &#224; grand chose : soit convaincre ceux qui sont d&#233;j&#224; convaincus que l'arm&#233;e c'est bien, soit d&#233;gouter ceux qui le sont d&#233;j&#224;...



La question ne se pose pas en ces termes: Tu es citoyen, tu dois les faire, point. 

Et puis ton cas n'a pas une notion d'ordre g&#233;n&#233;rale. Je suis certains que d'autres d&#233;couvrent via cet "outil" des opportunit&#233;s auxquelles ils n'auraient peut-&#234;tre pas pens&#233;...

Enfin, bref.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La question ne se pose pas en ces termes: Tu es citoyen, tu dois les faire, point.


Merci !... :love: 
C'est cela que je voulais lui signifier dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.... 
_D'ailleurs, le service national &#233;tait un devoir aussi..._ 
_La flemme de r&#233;pondre, ensuite, etc...   _


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Trop tard la Mok, je t'ai ouned comme on dit.

DTC


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4293352 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard la Mok, je t'ai ouned comme on dit.
> 
> DTC



Pas vraiment l'ourson : mon post sous entendait &#233;galement qu'&#234;tre citoyen donne des droits, certes, mais pas que... 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4293352 a dit:
			
		

> DTC



Pardon : mais pas queue.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas vraiment l'ourson : mon post sous entendait également qu'être citoyen donne des droits, certes, mais pas que...


Finalement t'es encore rapide, pour ton âge...


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Finalement t'es encore rapide, pour ton âge...



C'est exact. Tellement rapide que je peux emballer ta copine le temps qu'il te faut pour gober une bière !  

 "Tchimbé rèd, pa moli" : si j'ai bien tout suivi, elle comprend ca !!!


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est exact. Tellement rapide que je peux emballer ta copine le temps qu'il te faut pour gober une bi&#232;re !


Tsss, tsss...
J'parlais juste de ton "clic"....
T'as encore le "clic" rapide !....   


_
Tu vas me dire, et un ban, tu veux un ban ?! Un clic rapide = un ban...... non merci... _





Amok a dit:


> "Tchimb&#233; r&#232;d, pa moli" : si j'ai bien tout suivi, elle comprend ca !!!


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> J'parlais juste de ton "clic"....
> T'as encore le "clic" rapide !....




Oui, mais ce n'est pas une actu, ca, et tout le monde le sait ! Pour nombre c'est d'ailleurs plus "...ou pas" que "amusante" !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais ce n'est pas une actu, ca, et tout le monde le sait ! Pour nombre c'est d'ailleurs plus "...ou pas" que "amusante" !



Il faut toujours rappeler les fondamentaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> les discussions interminables sur la couleur du poil de cul de la grenouille.



Faut t'surveiller, mon loup, t'as vu, qui a posté juste avant toi ?


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut t'surveiller, mon loup, t'as vu, qui a posté juste avant toi ?



Damned !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, bien sur, je peux supporter.
> 
> Mais tu n'as pas compris pourquoi j'ai réagi ainsi.
> 
> En fait, ce qui me choque un peu, c'est le fait que cette propagande pour les métiers de l'armée se fasse dans le cadre d'un lieu public d'étude. Ca n'a pas sa place dans un lycée. Ce n'est pas le rôle du lycée (ou du collège, d'ailleurs) de promouvoir plus un corps de métier qu'un autre. Même si c'est un métier d'intérêt public. Ca fait un peu "propagande" (bien que le mot ne soit pas tout à fait juste, ce n'est pas tout à fait ça une propagande, mais quand même...)



Il ne s'agit pas de propagande mais de civisme. L'armée est un corps d'état et tout le monde est concerné par le fait de devoir un jour défendre son pays. Même si sur le principe, c'est gonflant, estime toi heureux de ne pas devoir te taper deux ans d'armées comme en Israël ou même l'année que tes ainés se sont coltinés


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de propagande mais de civisme. L'armée est un corps d'état et tout le monde est concerné par le fait de devoir un jour défendre son pays. Même si sur le principe, c'est gonflant, estime toi heureux de ne pas devoir te taper deux ans d'armées comme en Israël ou même l'année que tes ainés se sont coltinés




On est d'accord pour la JAPD, on va pas en faire 5 pages non plus.

Ma critique portait surtout sur les interventions de l'armée dans les lycées/collèges.


----------



## al02 (8 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Même si sur le principe, c'est gonflant, estime toi heureux de ne pas devoir te taper deux ans d'armées comme en Israël ou même *l'année* que tes ainés se sont coltinés



Oui, en 1961-1962, je me suis tapé *23 mois* (et j'étais parti pour 28 mois à cause de la guerre d'Algérie), alors hein ....... excusez du peu.  
Les objecteurs de conscience de l'époque se retrouvaient en taule, il fallait fermer sa gueule, oui Monsieur !


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2007)

Tous ces jeunes branleurs....
Coup de pied au cul, ouais...
T'en foutrais....
Une bonne guerre qui leur faut....










Et si on faisait un sondage sur les pieds-nickel&#233;s et l'arm&#233;e ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2007)

_La jeunesse, toutes les jeunesses sont le temps kafkaïen où la larve humiliée, couchée sur le dos, n'a pas plus de raison de ramener sa fraise que de chances de se remettre toute seule sur ses pattes.
Autant que la vôtre, je renie la mienne.
L'humanité est un cafard. La jeunesse est son ver blanc._

P. Desproges
Chroniques de la haine ordinaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Condamnée à 45 jours de prison pour conduite sans permis, Paris Hilton a été libérée au bout de trois jours pour «raisons médicales». Les militants des droits civiques s'indignent.
> 
> 
> Note perso : L'addiction au shopping peut elle être considérée comme une raison médicale de libération ?


Finalement elle y retourne. Elle ne passe pas par la case départ et ne reçoit pas 20 000.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juin 2007)

_L'homme est une prison où l'âme reste libre._  -Victor Hugo-

Je pense qu'elle aura tout loisir de méditer là-dessus.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> _L'homme est une prison o&#249; l'&#226;me reste libre._  -Victor Hugo-
> 
> Je pense qu'elle aura tout loisir de m&#233;diter l&#224;-dessus.




Heu, je doute qu'elle ai lu Victor Hugo...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Heu, je doute qu'elle ai lu Victor Hugo...


Au moins une ou deux fois sur la plaque signalétique d'une avenue à Paris, quand même...


  

Mais je reconnais que c'est une façon un peu courte de "lire Victor Hugo".


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Au moins une ou deux fois sur la plaque signalétique d'une avenue à Paris, quand même...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, même pas, quand elle vient à Paris, elle ne va qu'au Hilton !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> _L'homme est une prison o&#249; l'&#226;me reste libre._  -Victor Hugo-
> 
> Je pense qu'elle aura tout loisir de m&#233;diter l&#224;-dessus.


M&#233;diter, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit son truc.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2007)

BESANCON (AFP)
9 Juin 2007 20h24

*Deux faux policiers interpellés à Besançon à cause de leur Ferrari
*
Deux hommes ont été interpellés vendredi soir à  Besançon, alors qu'ils tentaient de se faire passer pour des policiers et effectuaient des contrôles d'identité dans la rue, a-t-on appris samedi de source judiciaire.
Les deux hommes -- dont l'un n'avait pas pu devenir CRS pour cause de petite taille -- disposaient de la panoplie complète du gardien de la paix: gyrophare, menottes, matraque, pistolet en plastique.
Mais ils avaient négligé un détail:même avec un logo *"Police"*, une *Ferrari* passe difficilement pour une voiture des forces de l'ordre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> BESANCON (AFP)
> 9 Juin 2007 20h24
> 
> *Deux faux policiers interpellés à Besançon à cause de leur Ferrari
> ...


Qu'ils sont cons. Ils n'avaient qu'à peindre une bande blanche sur la bagnole et ils auraient pû prétendre faire un remake de "Starsky et Hutch", sauf qu'à défaut d'avoir une Ford Gran Torino, ils ont pris une Ferrari.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Toujours utile


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toujours utile



:rateau:

Plus ça va, plus je te trouve envoutante :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

All&#233;luia !!


Vous avez dit abstention ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4298253 a dit:
			
		

> Alléluia !!



Elle devient de plus en plus foole ! :afraid:  




			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4298253 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit abstention ?



 

Cela dit, sur si peu d'électeurs, il n'y a pas de mal à ce que l'abstention atteigne des records. C'est comme dans ma circonscription, on s'aperçoit que le candidat réélu dès le premier tour dimanche (avec 64 % des voix sur tout la circonscription) a réussi à faire du 75 - 80 % dans certains villages de 100-200 habitants...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4298253 a dit:
			
		

> Alléluia !!


La prochaine saison de "The Simple Life", ce sera Paris et Nicole au couvent.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4298253 a dit:
			
		

> Alléluia !!



_"Elle semble "fatiguée mais est totalement consciente de ce qu'elle dit", a souligné Barbara Walters soulignant que la jeune fille est sous traitement médical."_

C'est les médocs qui parlent.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2007)

Une carte pour 3500 tués.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Drame dans lespace


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une carte pour 3500 tués.


La carte parle d'elle-même.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2007)

Dauhiné Libéré / France/Monde a dit:
			
		

> *PRISON*
> 
> Paris Hilton garde la foi*
> 
> La sentence qui l'a menée en prison est un message envoyé par Dieu pour l'inciter à s'assagir, à abandonner son style de vie superficiel et à devenir un modèle pour les autres... C'est ce qu'estime Paris Hilton."Je sais que je peux être différente [...]", reconnaît-elle dans un entretien réalisé par téléphone avec une journaliste américaine. "J'avais pris l'habitude d'agir comme une idiote. C'était un jeu. J'ai 26 ans et ce jeu n'est plus drôle" a encore dit celle qui purge une peine de *45 ans* :afraid: pour avoir violé une mise à l'épreuve imposée pour conduite en état d'ivresse.



*Ben vaut mieux




Boire ou conduire, j'ai choisi, j'arrête de conduire


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Ah ? 45 ans et pas jours ? Tant mieux, on aura la paix pendant un moment.


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2007)

Une peine de *45 ans* ?!

:affraid:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Pleure pas mon Amok, je sais que t'es fan d'elle, mais t'en fais pas, elle ressortira peut &#234;tre un autre album


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2007)

ouais, un album à colorier, c'est tout ce qu'elle sait lire...


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2007)

Là au moins, elle n'y est pour rien... 

Des pêcheurs vietnamiens ont failli couper toutes les connexions Internet du pays.


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4298253 a dit:
			
		

> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/11062007/202/hilton-estime-que-son-emprisonnement-est-un-appel-de-dieu.html
> 
> 
> Vous avez dit abstention ?



Ceci dit, le dépouillement est nul. Lorsqu'il n'y a qu'un seul électeur, on ne dépouille pas dans la commune, car sinon, le secret du vote est automatiquement trahi.

Vous me direz que si trois électeurs votent la même chose, c'est idem. Mais là, c'est la vie.

Si ma mémoire est bonne, dans ces cas-là, il faut ramener l'enveloppe non dépouillée à la préfecture, qui dépouille et agrège au niveau départemental.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Là au moins, elle n'y est pour rien...
> 
> Des pêcheurs vietnamiens ont failli couper toutes les connexions Internet du pays.



Pitin©, ils ont du "péter un câble", les responsables de la com Viet ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une peine de *45 ans* ?!
> 
> :affraid:



Normal, c'est un emprisonnement pour viol, &#231;a rigole pas ! 



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> celle qui purge une peine de 45 ans pour avoir viol&#233; une mise &#224; l'&#233;preuve ...


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

c'est la période des blondes insupportables en ce moment...


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4300182 a dit:
			
		

> Pleure pas mon Amok, je sais que t'es fan d'elle, mais t'en fais pas, elle ressortira peut &#234;tre un autre album



Un remix de Jailhouse Rock ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Les nouvelles armes contondantes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que la photo qui illustre l'article ne change pas, c'est path&#233;tique&#8230;

http://www.lefigaro.fr/france/20070...ns_une_expression_du_mal_etre_adolescent.html

Bon. Tu te d&#233;nonces toi-m&#234;me ?

A moins que &#231;a soit une lectrice de m4e/MB ? :affraid: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Le Vatican appelle à ne plus financer Amnesty International, accusée de promouvoir lavortement


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le Vatican appelle &#224; ne plus financer Amnesty International, accus&#233;e de promouvoir l&#8217;avortement




Aaaaah la tol&#233;rance de la religion fait toujours plaisir &#224; voir pour le vieil ath&#233;e que je suis...



vous reprendrez bien un peu d'opium cher peuple... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4303414 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que la photo qui illustre l'article ne change pas, c'est pathétique
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/france/20070...ns_une_expression_du_mal_etre_adolescent.html
> 
> ...



m4e je pense.


----------



## rezba (15 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le Vatican appelle &#224; ne plus financer Amnesty International, accus&#233;e de promouvoir l&#8217;avortement




Ce pape, il est d'un d&#233;cevant.
Pourtant, &#224; son &#233;lection, on avait de quoi plutot se r&#233;jouir. Un pape nazi, &#231;a ouvrait des perspectives.
Je sais pas, moi, une bonne croisade pour reprendre J&#233;rusalem &#224; tous ces impies, par exemple.

Au lieu de &#231;a, quoi ? "_On va couper les subventions aux organismes &#224; qui on en donne d&#233;j&#224; pas_" ?? 

C'est mou du genou, tout &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ce pape, il est d'un décevant.
> Pourtant, à son élection, on avait de quoi plutot se réjouir. Une pape nazi, ça ouvrait des perspectives.
> Je sais pas, moi, une bonne croisade pour reprendre Jérusalem à tous ces impies, par exemple.
> 
> ...


T'façon, les papes, tu vois la tendance dès le choix du pseudo.
Jean-Paul, il n'y en avait eu qu'un, tu pouvais te dire "tiens, c'est un original"
Mais Benoit...
Pourquoi pas Jean, histoire de bien se couler dans le moule ?

Non, le jour où un pape choisira de s'appeler rezba premier, là...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4303435 a dit:
			
		

> m4e je pense.


Anna Kournikova ?


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4303435 a dit:
			
		

> je pense.



Tiens, c'est nouveau, ca ! C'est surement pour ca que tu te distingue de ce ramassis de bras cass&#233;s de la [MGZ] !




 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Une pape nazi



Ceci n'est pas une contrepétrie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, c'est nouveau, ca ! C'est surement pour ca que tu te distingue de ce ramassis de bras cass&#233;s de la [MGZ] !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Merci de rester dans le sujet !!! *


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, c'est nouveau, ca ! C'est surement pour ca que tu te distingue de ce ramassis de bras cass&#233;s de la [MGZ] !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait dr&#244;le hein la premi&#232;re fois ?

C'est pour &#231;a, je m'en sers pas souvent


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Actualité amusante.... ou pas.





			
				info qui tue a dit:
			
		

> Bassman pense


 


A froid, comme ça, je dirais....
ou pas.


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2007)

*La méthode globale

La frappe chirurgicale*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> *La méthode globale
> *



Ouf, la lecture de cet article me rassure sur l'avenir de l'humanité, il reste quand même des gens assez conscients pour s'opposer aux vues débiles des militaires ! Vous vous rendez compte que si on les avait laissé faire, ils auraient poursuivi des recherches dont le but est de faire la guerre sans tuer personne ? Mais si on ne tue pas les gens à la guerre, c'est la fin de notre belle civilisation ! Le retour à la barbarie ! Salauds de militaires pacifistes ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

En fait c'est ni amusant ni pas, c'est une anorexique qui témoigne de l'anorexie.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> 
> *La frappe chirurgicale*



C'est ce qui s'appelle attraper la balle au bon bon.      :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Pourquoi pas une boulangerie en pleine amazonie ?


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Soignez votre avatar : entretiens d'embauche sur Second Life.


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Les propriétaires de chiens genevois devront désormais suivre obligatoirement des cours d'éducation canine aux termes d'une nouvelle loi cantonale plébiscitée dimanche lors d'un vote qui a mobilisé l'électorat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Les propri&#233;taires de chiens genevois devront d&#233;sormais suivre obligatoirement des cours d'&#233;ducation canine aux termes d'une nouvelle loi cantonale pl&#233;biscit&#233;e dimanche lors d'un vote qui a mobilis&#233; l'&#233;lectorat.





			
				l'article en question a dit:
			
		

> Le texte a &#233;t&#233; accept&#233; par 81,7&#37; des votants du canton de Gen&#232;ve (ouest).



Il y a 18,3% de propri&#233;taires de chiens, en Suisse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a 18,3% de propriétaires de chiens, en Suisse ?



Le ravages du sado-masochisme


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2007)

2 soeurs jumelles n&#233;es de 2  m&#232;res diff&#233;rentes


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> 2 soeurs jumelles n&#233;es de 2  m&#232;res diff&#233;rentes





> Born minutes apart and with almost identical looks, there seems little to set Lauren and *Hannah Bernaba* apart from any other pair of newborn twins...


C'est digne des sc&#233;nario de fictions ... bon d'accord de l&#224; &#224; en faire un dessin anim&#233; &#224; la *hanna-barbera*... y'a un pas qui n'est pas encore franchi (de toute facon il faudra quelques mois avant qu'elles ne marchent ces deux l&#224;...)


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Las de voir les images de ses sketches diffus&#233;es en boucle sur les sites d'h&#233;bergement de vid&#233;os, l'humoriste fran&#231;ais Jean-Yves Lafesse a d&#233;cid&#233; de porter plainte.

[ _Ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que Jean-Yves Lafesse s'attaque &#224; la reproduction de ses &#339;uvres sur Internet. L'humoriste avait d&#233;j&#224; obtenu gain de cause en attaquant directement des internautes. L'un d'entre eux a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; &#224; 20 000 euros de dommages et int&#233;r&#234;ts pour avoir propos&#233; le t&#233;l&#233;chargement gratuit de quinze de ses canulars, quand un autre devait versait 3 500 euros de dommages._ ]


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Après douze années d'existence, l'émission de décryptage de la télévision Arrêt sur images baisse le rideau, contrainte et forcée.  Le journaliste Daniel Schneidermann, par ailleurs collaborateur de _Libération_, va faire l'objet d'une procédure de licenciement de la part de France 5, selon le site Internet du_ Point._


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2007)

Foudres du Pakistan et de l'Iran après l'annoblissement de Salman Rushdie.

_Les autorités pakistanaises ont évoqué l'éventualité d'attentats suicide après la décision de la Reine Elizabeth de conférer le titre de chevalier à l'auteur des «Versets sataniques». _


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2007)

Près dun anglais sur deux avoue ne pas pouvoir survivre à une vie sans mail.


----------



## rezba (19 Juin 2007)

Pr&#232;s de 99 anglais sur 100 ne survivraient pas &#224; une vie sans bi&#232;re, ceci dit.


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _ quand un autre devait versait 3 500 euros de dommages._ ]




C'est Mackie qui a rédigé l'article ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2007)

Perso, je trouve que c'est pas très cher


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso, je trouve que c'est pas tr&#232;s cher




C'est de la folie tu veux dire ? :mouais:

Je suis r&#233;ellement effray&#233; quand je vois que de telle chose peuvent arriver. Il faut &#234;tre sacrement tar&#233; pour pouvoir vendre son &#226;me.  C'est l&#224; que l'on se rend compte que m&#234;me l'immat&#233;riel peut &#234;tre monnay&#233; de nos jours. Et en d&#233;pit du ton jovial utilis&#233; dans cet article, je trouve &#231;a inqui&#233;tant.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2007)

Relativise quand m&#234;me : d'un c&#244;t&#233; tu as un ath&#233;, donc quelqu'un pour qui l'&#226;me n'est rien. De l'autre un pasteur, pour qui l'&#226;me est quelque chose et dont l'une des missions sur terre est de sauver la sienne et celle des autres. Finalement, les deux y trouvent leur compte.

Et puis ce n'est pas nouveau, relis la l&#233;gende de Faust, et toutes les histoires o&#249; le diable ach&#232;te l'&#226;me d'un mortel. M&#234;me si ce ne sont que des l&#233;gendes, elles avaient pour but de dissuader les pauvres bougres de le faire, preuve que &#231;a se faisait.

Et en remontant plus loin encore, dans la vente de l'immat&#233;riel, il me semble que dans la bible il y a l'histoire d'un gus qui vendit son droit d'ainesse pour un plat de lentilles, non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Juin 2007)

On a pass&#233; un stade : mettre en vente son &#226;me &#224; des inconnus, qui plus est sur Internet, je trouve &#231;a choquant...Ce n'est pas le principe m&#234;me( enfin, quoi que...), mais la mani&#232;re employ&#233;e qui me choque...

Et comme je l'ai dit dans mon message pr&#233;c&#232;dent, le ton employ&#233; dans l'article est relativement nul...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On a passé un stade : mettre en vente son âme à des inconnus, qui plus est sur Internet, je trouve ça choquant...Ce n'est pas le principe même( enfin, quoi que...), mais la manière employée qui me choque...
> 
> Et comme je l'ai dit dans mon message précèdent, le ton employé dans l'article est relativement nul...



Ouais mais bon : ça tient plus du gag qu'autre chose  Je vois mal des millions de gens se précipiter sur ebay pour vendre leurs âmes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

Fausse nouvelle


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2007)

:mouais: vraie nouvelle :affraid: 

Guests stars  
Musique : Ennio Moricone  
Mise en scène : Sergio Leone  
Avec John Wayne, Clint Eastwood,...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2007)

qui a dit que les hommes &#233;tait plus obs&#233;d&#233; que les femmes ? 



> Etude: dans une photo &#224; caract&#232;re sexuel, les hommes auraient g&#233;n&#233;ralement tendance &#224; regarder d'abord... le visage
> ATLANTA (AP) - Dans une photo de porno, les hommes ont g&#233;n&#233;ralement tendance &#224; regarder d'abord... le visage plus que toute autre partie du corps, selon une &#233;tude r&#233;alis&#233;e par des chercheurs de la tr&#232;s s&#233;rieuse universit&#233; am&#233;ricaine Emory. Selon cette m&#234;me &#233;tude, les femmes s'attarderaient davantage sur les photos montrant des relations h&#233;t&#233;rosexuelles.
> 
> Les r&#233;sultats de cette &#233;tude sont publi&#233;s dans le journal "Hormones et Comportement" (Hormones and Behaviour).
> ...


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2007)

Un James Bond à la façon Suisse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un James Bond à la façon Suisse ?



Une sorte de "Bond du trésor", quoi !


----------



## spud34 (20 Juin 2007)

Le Sarco


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On a passé un stade : mettre en vente son âme à des inconnus, qui plus est sur Internet, je trouve ça choquant...Ce n'est pas le principe même( enfin, quoi que...), mais la manière employée qui me choque...
> 
> Et comme je l'ai dit dans mon message précèdent, le ton employé dans l'article est relativement nul...



Je fais rien de mon âme, si jamais ca interesse quelqu'un  


Sincèrement, ca change quoi de vendre a des inconnus ? Que ca soit sur internet ou ailleurs, on s'en cogne.


L'ame ne se vend pas, ne se donne pas, ne s'échange pas, ne se quantifie même pas, c'est juste un vague concept pour que l'homme ait des repères. Puisque faut croire qu'il en a besoin pourquoi pas, perso j'adhère pas.



Vends belle âme en bon état, très peu servi, garantie 6 mois encore, faire offre par MP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une sorte de "Bond du trésor", quoi !


Un qui ne manque pas de coffre.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4308314 a dit:
			
		

> Vends *belle âme* en bon état, très peu servi, garantie 6 mois encore, faire offre par MP.



Vu ton score à un un certain test je ne sais pas si l'on peut encore parler de *belle* âme...   

Enfin je dis ça comme ça hein


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2007)

Bah si, m'en suis pas servi, elle est encore dans l'emballage


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4308477 a dit:
			
		

> Bah si, m'en suis pas servi, elle est encore dans l'emballage


D'autres choses, dont tu ne te sers pas ?!...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> D'autres choses, dont tu ne te sers pas ?!...



Un rasoir?


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> je ne sais pas si l'on peut encore parler de *belle* âme...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4308477 a dit:
			
		

> Bah si, m'en suis pas servi, elle est encore dans l'emballage



C'est pas une raison, tu as vérifié la DLUO ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2007)

Un petit ange fait grâce de sa poudre enchantée à la communauté.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un petit ange fait grâce de sa poudre enchantée à la communauté.




C'est mignon à cet âge...:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un petit ange fait grâce de sa poudre enchantée à la communauté.


Ca lui apprendra à être généreux envers ses camarades.


----------



## elKBron (20 Juin 2007)

très bonne technique : donner gratos des échantillons très tôt pour habituer rapidement, puis s'assurer une clientèle régulière pour plus tard...
bravo l'artiste


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

Et si on s'en sert comme PQ ?!....


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si on s'en sert comme PQ ?!....



 

On comprend plus rien, ça fait comme si madame parle la bouche pleine... Tais toi et continue


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Selon une étude, les flux vidéo de Youtube correspondent à 10% du trafic total dInternet.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2007)

selon un autre le 90&#37; restant c'est les sites de cul&#8230;


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2007)

D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu y'a pas longtemps, ce sont les attard&#233;s qui consomment 90&#37; de la bande passante mondiale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> selon un autre le 90% restant c'est les sites de cul


La tu confond "bande passante", et "passant qui bande"

:rose:
:mouais:


----------



## elKBron (21 Juin 2007)

ca devient vaseux... 
ce serait océanique, alors là, peut être... il y aurait des requins... mais malheureusement, tu es Pas Squale...

je cours, je suis deja loin, vous ne me voyez plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si on s'en sert comme PQ ?!....


Il va se mettre à raconter des trucs sur ton intimité annale.


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2007)

> Mourir &#224; 50 ans?
> 
> La M&#233;diath&#232;que est une institution qui fait partie du paysage culturel belge depuis cinquante ans et que de nombreux pays voisins nous envient.
> 
> ...



Signer la p&#233;tition

J'ai laiss&#233; un petit message avec la p&#233;tition :

_Je suis amer... je suis fran&#231;ais, &#224; Mons depuis bient&#244;t 6 ans, et donc bient&#244;t 6 ans que fr&#233;quente la m&#233;diath&#232;que. Pour plusieurs raisons, le lien social qu&#8217;elle cr&#233;er, c&#8217;est super de rester chez soit et de t&#233;l&#233;charger de la culture, mais cela tue nos soci&#233;t&#233;s, cela biaise notre rapport &#224; ces m&#233;dias et les d&#233;valorise au final, nous consommons &#224; outrance la culture et nous ressemblons plus &#224; force &#224; des toxicos consum&#233;ristes qu&#8217;&#224; de v&#233;ritables passionn&#233;s, une consommation compulsive et imb&#233;cile. La diversit&#233; offerte par la m&#233;diath&#232;que est &#233;norme, le m&#233;lomane passionn&#233; et exigeant y trouvera son compte tout comme le n&#233;ophyte si du moins il fait preuve d&#8217;un minimum de curiosit&#233;. Les th&#233;matiques propos&#233;s sont toujours int&#233;ressantes, les choix mis en avant toujours opportuns et le personnel est qualifi&#233;, passionn&#233; et serviable, que demander de plus ? Moins cher ? Moins cher que quoi ?? Toujours le prix, rien que &#231;a, la qualit&#233; n&#8217;est plus un crit&#232;re et seul compte le prix, il faudrait arr&#234;ter un peu avec cette mentalit&#233; st&#233;rile et destructrice, c&#8217;est digne des grandes enseignes des hypermarch&#233;s, mais pas d&#8217;une m&#233;diath&#232;que, "consommons" mieux, consommons moins &#224; ce compte l&#224;, et 2,50 eur. pour un DVD, &#231;a reste tr&#232;s raisonnable je trouve. Bref, vive la m&#233;diath&#232;que, longue vie &#224; elle et aux personnes qui la font vivre et la soutiennent avec passion._


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juin 2007)

La RIAA va-t-elle poursuivre les filles de G.Bush ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Un écrivain lynché par ses personnages


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2007)

Banni, interdit, chassé, mouton noir... Depuis quarante-huit heures, le très en vogue Blackberry bénéficie dune surexposition médiatique dont il se serait bien passé. La « mûre », ce petit concentré de technologie mobile qui fait la fortune de son fabricant canadien Research In Motion (RIM) dans le monde entier est sous les feux de la rampe depuis que _le Monde_ daté de mercredi a révélé que le Secrétariat général de la défense nationale (SGDN) avait fait passer une circulaire interdisant lutilisation de cet assistant numérique personnel dans les ministères, à Matignon et à lElysée.

[ L'article ]


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2007)

Censure : Yahoo ! Fait du zèle.


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2007)

Si lon connaît à peu près le nombre de ses utilisateurs (1,114 milliard) ou celui des sites qui le composent (plus de 100 millions), il est un aspect du web qui reste sujet à controverse : son poids.  Deux thèses sopposent en effet, qui donnent des résultats très divergents : pour le physicien Russell Seitz, le réseau pèse une cinquantaine de grammes alors que le mensuel scientifique américain Discover Magazine obtient six microgrammes. Soit tout de même, comme souligné par le Guardian une différence de lordre dun à dix millions.



Suite...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si lon connaît à peu près le nombre de ses utilisateurs (1,114 milliard) ou celui des sites qui le composent (plus de 100 millions), il est un aspect du web qui reste sujet à controverse : son poids.  Deux thèses sopposent en effet, qui donnent des résultats très divergents : pour le physicien Russell Seitz, le réseau pèse une cinquantaine de grammes alors que le mensuel scientifique américain Discover Magazine obtient six microgrammes. Soit tout de même, comme souligné par le Guardian une différence de lordre dun à dix millions.
> 
> 
> 
> Suite...



Après le sexe des anges : le poids d'internet !


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Apr&#232;s le sexe des anges : le poids d'internet !



C'est absolument formidable, je trouve : j'aimerais juste savoir qui a un jour d&#233;cid&#233; de faire ce calcul d&#233;lirant !


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2007)

A la tour Eiffel, l'imprimante des caissi&#232;re &#233;tait une machine &#224; sous.

Ginette, Josette, Marguerite, Edith, Elo&#239;sa et quelques autres &#233;taient caissi&#232;res au centre du monde, ou presque. De tous les pays, dans toutes les langues, &#224; tout &#226;ge, de toute condition, on se pr&#233;sentait devant elles pour acheter un billet d'acc&#232;s au sommet de la tour Eiffel. Les imprimantes cr&#233;pitaient et beaucoup d'argent passait entre leurs mains.

On ne sait pas qui s'est aper&#231;u le premier de l'aubaine : lorsque l'on &#233;teignait, puis que l'on rallumait aussit&#244;t les imprimantes, le syst&#232;me &#233;ditait un billet non comptabilis&#233;. M&#234;me chose lorsque les caissi&#232;res appuyaient sur la touche "Echap" de leur clavier...


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

Des jeunes internautes attaquent les sites Internet de la police fédérale belge 
source zataz : http://www.zataz.com/news/14343/


> Des jeunes internautes attaquent les sites Internet de la police fédérale belge.
> 
> 
> 12h20, ce vendredi midi. Nous venons d'avoir confirmation que plusieurs jeunes pirates ont modifié l'ensemble des sites Internet de la Police Fédérale Belge. SpyNet, membre d'un groupe nommé Spycheck team, a modifié les pages du site http://polfed-fedpol.be/. Le défaceur a laissé ce message, accolé avec une tête fantomatique tirée, semble-t-il, du film V comme Vendetta. "Soyez heureux,un gamin de 17 ans a piraté le site de la Police Belge. La sécurité de votre site reflète bien le manque de compétence de la Police. Webmaster : Allez réviser, ça vous fera du bien. Gouvernement : Recrutez une police de meilleur niveau, celle-ci ne ressemble strictement à rien." Il semble que le groupe de défaceur soit passé par une faille Injection SQL. Voir les captures écrans effectuées par notre robot, via le musée des sites piratés.
> ...



mais 12 h plus tard : 



> Un des trois pirates de la police belge arrêté !
> 
> Un des trois pirates ayant attaqué le site Internet de la police belge, vendredi midi, arrêté ! La FCCU de Bruxelles est intervenue, dans la matinée de samedi au domicile du pirate informatique faisant parti du groupe Spycheck (LIRE). Le pirate en question, Spynet, âgé de 17 ans, reprochait aux cyber policiers belges d'être mauvais. Il a du changer d'avis, depuis (LIRE). Moins de 12 heures après le piratage du site Internet de la Police Fédérale Belge, le voilà, introduit, mais dans les locaux physiques. (zataz)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Des jeunes internautes attaquent les sites Internet de la police f&#233;d&#233;rale belge
> source zataz : http://www.zataz.com/news/14343/
> (&#8230



C'est vrai qu'ils ont &#233;t&#233; assez na&#239;fs pour le coup, ils regardent trop de films &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; :



> Quant au fait d'&#234;tre identifi&#233;s, les pirates en herbe semblaient confiants en leur m&#233;thode :_ &#171; Je pense qu'&#234;tre anonyme &#224; 100 &#37; n'est pas vraiment possible. Cela dit, pour &#234;tre d&#233;masqu&#233; en passant par des multitudes de proxies, il faut s'attaquer &#224; un site de la NSA _(NDLR : National Security Agency, aux Etats-Unis). _La FCCU n'est s&#251;rement pas assez comp&#233;tente pour remonter jusqu'&#224; nous._ &#187;


Le Soir

*edit* : au journal t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233; le parquet a annonc&#233; que le Fran&#231;ais et le Suisse ont &#233;galement &#233;t&#233; identifi&#233;s. &#192; voir si ils seront poursuivis dans leurs pays respectifs. Le Belge est bon pour au moins des travaux d'int&#233;r&#234;ts g&#233;n&#233;raux et s&#251;rement une amende.


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

Alerte à la surchauffe informatique.

...les lois de la physique ont commencé à rattraper un secteur économique qui prétendait les avoir abolies. Entre 2000 et 2005, la consommation électrique des centres informatiques a doublé, atteignant 45 milliards de kilowattheures, soit un total annuel de 7,2 milliards de dollars à l'échelle de la planète. Aux Etats-Unis, cela ne représente encore que 1,2 % de la consommation nationale, selon une récente étude publiée par un chercheur de Berkeley (Californie). Mais si rien ne vient corriger la tendance, la consommation totale des serveurs aura progressé de 76 % en 2010. Et encore, cette étude, financée par le fabricant de microprocesseurs AMD, ne donne sans doute qu'une estimation minimale de l'ampleur de cette explosion. Elle ne prend pas en compte les derniers centres de Google, dont la population exacte des serveurs, aux alentours de 450 000 unités, est tenue secrète...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2007)

"Secret Story", ça commence mal

Si ça pouvait s'arrêter très vite, ce serait bien aussi.


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

Ca fait un peu peur... 



> Pour rappel, selon nos informations, les premi&#232;res &#233;missions des t&#233;l&#233;-r&#233;alit&#233; printani&#232;res de TF1 avaient rassembl&#233; :
> 8,5 millions de t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs pour la La Ferme C&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;s saison 1 (avril 2004),
> 8,3 millions pour _1&#232;re compagnie_ (f&#233;vrier 2005),
> 7,8 millions pour la La Ferme C&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;s saison 2 (avril 2005) et
> 7 millions pour Je suis une c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;, sortez-moi de l&#224; ! (avril 2006)


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Si ça pouvait s'arrêter très vite, ce serait bien aussi.



Ainsi soit-il.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

Comment mieux dissimuler sa victime si ce n&#8217;est en la mangeant ? Quatre Vietnamiens r&#233;sidants au Qatar ont d&#233;vor&#233; le cadavre de leur coll&#232;gue n&#233;palais apr&#232;s l&#8217;avoir tu&#233;. Seulement, apr&#232;s l&#8217;avoir mang&#233;, les quatre complices ne l&#8217;ont pas dig&#233;r&#233;. Victimes d&#8217;une intoxication alimentaire, ils ont d&#251; &#234;tre hospitalis&#233;s d&#8217;urgence au Hamad Medical Center de Doha pour se faire examiner. Les radios des &#171;cannibales&#187; ont montr&#233; que l&#8217;un d&#8217;entre eux avait un doigt de la victime dans son estomac. 
* Les quatre Vietnamiens avaient fait cuire seulement les jambes et la t&#234;te de leur victime, ce qui explique l&#8217;intoxication alimentaire*. Ils ont &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;s apr&#232;s leur passage &#233;clair &#224; l&#8217;h&#244;pital. C&#8217;est la premi&#232;re fois que la justice qatarie est en charge d&#8217;une affaire de cannibales.

:affraid:

Lib&#233;ration.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2007)

Y a forcément dû avoir des affaires similaires ici en Valais.  

_Je vais demander à Crakou©..._


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

Ah ou&#233; quand m&#234;me 

En plus tout le monde le sait, le n&#233;palais, &#231;a se mange pas, &#231;a se fume :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2007)

Ben voyons


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben voyons



Il faut bien avouer qu'à côté des Suisses ou des Belges, les Australiens tiennent la corde !


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a forcément dû avoir des affaires similaires ici en Valais.
> 
> _Je vais demander à Crakou©..._



Pourquoi, vous êtes cannibales de père en fils ?! :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pourquoi, vous &#234;tes cannibales de p&#232;re en fils ?! :affraid:



Moi pas. _Nous_ pas. Mais, elle t'expliquera bien mieux que moi l'histoire du Valais, et de ses vall&#233;es aussi recul&#233;es qu'inaccessibles...   

J'ai int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; sortir vite moi...


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut bien avouer qu'à côté des Suisses ou des Belges, les Australiens tiennent la corde !



si il s'avait ce qu'il faisait aux lapins : virus, gazage + carbonisation des terriens, dynamitages des lapins, ...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> si il s'avait ce qu'il faisait aux lapins : virus, gazage + *carbonisation des terriens*, dynamitages des lapins, ...


Ils seraient extra-terrestres&#8230; :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4313468 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oué quand même
> 
> En plus tout le monde le sait, le népalais, ça se mange pas, ça se fume :rateau:



Ben tu peux toujours les manger fumés ...


----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a forcément dû avoir des affaires similaires ici en Valais.
> 
> _Je vais demander à *Crakou©*..._



C'est celaaaaaaaaaa .... oui......  Dis... Pomme + shift + F4.... Cela te rappelle quelque chose ?   



Amok a dit:


> Pourquoi, vous êtes cannibales de père en fils ?! :affraid:





WebOliver a dit:


> Moi pas. _Nous_ pas. Mais, elle t'expliquera bien mieux que moi l'histoire du Valais, et de ses vallées aussi reculées qu'inaccessibles...



Cannibale ? Je ne crois pas... Enfin, tout dépend comment tu définis ce terme 
Regarde, j'ai un exemple,pas tout frais il est vrai, mais cela ce pourrait bien que cela se reproduise prochainement


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> carbonisation des terriens



Ah oui, quand même.... :afraid:


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2007)

Un juge américain a été débouté de laction en justice dun montant astronomique de 54 millions de dollars quil avait intentée contre son blanchisseur, coupable davoir égaré lun de ses pantalons.


----------



## al02 (26 Juin 2007)

Encore un qui aurait d&#251; consulter les conseils suivants :

http://www.manger-bouffer.fr/


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2007)

Le tribunal correctionnel d'Evry a condamn&#233;, mardi 26 juin, Carrefour &#224; 2 millions d'euros d'amende pour publicit&#233; mensong&#232;re, reventes &#224; perte et un dossier portant sur des contrats de coop&#233;ration commerciale, qui r&#233;gissent les "marges arri&#232;re".

Extrait : 

"_Autre type de fait reproch&#233; &#224; Carrefour : des articles qui n'&#233;taient pas vendus au prix annonc&#233; sur catalogue, comme des cong&#233;lateurs vendus 339 euros contre 229 annonc&#233;s. *Des diff&#233;rences que Carrefour avait expliqu&#233;es par des erreurs dans les bons &#224; tirer des catalogues.* Il est &#233;galement reproch&#233; &#224; l'enseigne d'avoir vant&#233; des t&#233;l&#233;viseurs LCD dont l'&#233;cran faisait 20 cm de moins qu'annonc&#233; ou des aquariums dont la pompe onffrait un d&#233;bit moins puissant qu'indiqu&#233;._"

Ces maquettistes, des vrais j'men foutistes ! ils inventent sans arr&#234;t des faux prix, des fausses diagonales d'&#233;cran et des puissances de pompes d&#233;lirantes juste pour faire chier le client !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _*Des différences que Carrefour avait expliquées par des erreurs dans les bons à tirer des catalogues.* _



Ah ben quand même. Je ne me fiais plus au catalogue .... :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2007)

Grandeur et d&#233;cadence : 

Arnaque &#224; l'Euromillions : la gagnant des 30 millions du 11 mai dernier en garde &#224; vue !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2007)

Vais essayer de leur faire croire que c'est moi le vrai gagnant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4314449 a dit:
			
		

> Vais essayer de leur faire croire que c'est moi le vrai gagnant


Nan. C'était moi le vrai gagnant.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Nan. C'était moi le vrai gagnant.



Tu tiens vraiment à te faire plumer comme lui?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu tiens vraiment à te faire plumer comme lui?


Pour un canard, ce se serait un comble.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Nan. C'était moi le vrai gagnant.





Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu tiens vraiment à te faire plumer comme lui?





iDuck a dit:


> Pour un canard, ce se serait un comble.



En tout cas, tu risquerais de tomber sur un bec !


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2007)

La C.I.A dévoile ses bijoux de famille.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal correctionnel d'Evry a condamné, mardi 26 juin, Carrefour à 2 millions d'euros d'amende pour publicité mensongère, reventes à perte et un dossier portant sur des contrats de coopération commerciale, qui régissent les "marges arrière".
> 
> Extrait :
> 
> ...



Ha oui, important ça la puissance de la pompe... tout comme la taille du levier de vitesse d'ailleurs...  :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2007)

> mercredi 27 juin 2007, 20h05
> Forte hausse du nombre de détenus aux Etats-Unis
> WASHINGTON (AP) - La population carcérale américaine a augmenté de quelque 42.000 détenus en 2006, la plus forte hausse depuis sept ans, pour s'établir à 2.245.198, selon les chiffres publiés mercredi par l'Office statistique du Département de la Justice.
> 
> ...



http://fr.news.yahoo.com/27062007/5/forte-hausse-du-nombre-de-detenus-aux-etats-unis.html

un pays ayant 301 000 000  d'habitant et dont 0,75 % de la population je trouve que ça fait peur


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

Besoin de vous défouler ?

Me rappelle un réveil dans l'appartement d'un goujat


----------



## elKBron (28 Juin 2007)

... à vos zoom zoom zoom !!!
(pas d'autre choix...)


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ... à vos zoom zoom zoom !!!
> (pas d'autre choix...)



Rien que me faire ceinturer par la Lara Croft locale mérite que j'essaie de m'y introduire à tout prix ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Rien que me faire ceinturer par la Lara Croft locale mérite que j'essaie de m'y introduire à tout prix ! :love:



Elle ceinture pas, elle tire à vue ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

La dépendance aux jeux vidéo n'est pas reconnue comme une addiction psychiatrique


Tout de suite, ça rassure


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle ceinture pas, elle tire à vue ...



Pas grave : c'est plus ou moins toujours le cas et avec l'expérience le gilet pare-balles est de plus en plus efficace ! 

(Et puis, même si c'est réellement le cas il est quand même plus classe de se faire rayer par Lara Croft que couper en deux par un tramway...  )


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4315734 a dit:
			
		

> La dépendance aux jeux vidéo n'est pas reconnue comme une addiction psychiatrique
> 
> 
> Tout de suite, ça rassure



L'image d'illustration est particulièrement bien trouvée !


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4315734 a dit:
			
		

> La dépendance aux jeux vidéo n'est pas reconnue comme une addiction psychiatrique
> 
> 
> Tout de suite, ça rassure


Si la dépendance à MacGé était reconnue comme une addiction psychiatrique, y'en a beaucoup ici qui irait faire un tour dans une pièce bien rembourrée avec une veste boutonnée à l'envers


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2007)

Mais qu'on leur file leur indépendance !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si la d&#233;pendance &#224; MacG&#233; &#233;tait reconnue comme une addiction psychiatrique, y'en a beaucoup ici qui irait faire un tour dans une pi&#232;ce bien rembourr&#233;e avec une veste boutonn&#233;e &#224; l'envers&#8230;




Dire que j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que bon nombre de participants postaient d&#233;j&#224; depuis une telle pi&#232;ce !! 

Tu veux dire qu'ils sont tous&#8230; libres ????? :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2007)

Me dites pas qu'il n'y en a pas un qui a regardé le site de libé ce matin, il y a quand même une info qui prête à commentaire  Il est question des risques liés à la fumette, enfin dans cet ordre d'idée 

(Je n'en dis pas plus, comme diraient les modos : cherchez un peu, bon sant ! )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Me dites pas qu'il n'y en a pas un qui a regardé le site de libé ce matin, il y a quand même une info qui prête à commentaire  Il est question des risques liés à la fumette, enfin dans cet ordre d'idée
> 
> (Je n'en dis pas plus, comme diraient les modos : cherchez un peu, bon sant ! )


Un mod&#233;rateur aurait dit bon san*g*, je ne saurais mentir&#8230;


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Me dites pas qu'il n'y en a pas un qui a regardé le site de libé ce matin, il y a quand même une info qui prête à commentaire  Il est question des risques liés à la fumette, enfin dans cet ordre d'idée



Il me semble que nous en avons déjà parlé, ici même (quelques pages précédentes).

Mais je préfère ne pas lire ce genre d'article :

"sappuyant sur un échantillon de cent hommes et femmes infectés par le virus, ils ont démontré que ces cobayes avaient 32 fois plus de risques de développer un cancer que quelquun qui nest pas infecté, un taux trois fois plus élevé que pour les fumeurs et deux fois et demi plus élevé que pour les consommateurs dalcool."

Vu que je cumule les 3 facteurs à risque d'une façon très active (voir même abusive ) mon espérance de vie est celle d'un hamster !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2007)

cours un peu plus souvent dans ta roue &#231;a entretient la forme :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> cours un peu plus souvent dans ta roue &#231;a entretient la forme :rateau:



Tu es fou ? La majorit&#233; des sportifs claque avant ceux qui n'ont jamais vu une salle de sport ! 

Tout bien r&#233;fl&#233;chi a cet article, il me semble assez peu "pouss&#233;" : quid du nez ? :afraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qu'on leur file leur indépendance !


On pourrait faire un lot avec la Corse  

Oui bon j'y vais Amitiés à Patoch


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4315808 a dit:
			
		

> Un modérateur aurait dit bon san*g*, je ne saurais mentir





Amok a dit:


> Il me semble que nous en avons déjà parlé, ici même (quelques pages précédentes).



Clairement, il me faut :
1) m'intéresser de plus près à l'actualité
2) des congés pour me reposer le neurone


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu que je cumule les 3 facteurs à risque d'une façon très active (voir même abusive ) mon espérance de vie est celle d'un hamster !



L'espérance de vie n'étant qu'une donnée statistique, on peut toujours espérer être de ceux qui font des écarts avec la moyenne (dans le bon sens en plus !). Comme tu as déjà tendance à faire des écarts, de toutes manières...


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2007)

source



> Mails personnels au travail, quelle liberté pour le salarié ?
> Par Marc Rees, rédaction de PC INpact
> Quelle est la liberté personnelle du salarié gourmand de loutil mail ?  Deux nouveaux arrêts de cassation sur le courrier électronique au travail ? La cour de cassation, plus haute juridiction chargée de trancher des questions de droits soulevées dans des affaires, vient de rappeler et préciser le régime en vigueur.
> 
> ...



a lire sagement


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2007)

ah ben moi je marque toujours "perso" en sujet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Il y a quelques jours jours, le roi Albert II (73 ans) est tomb&#233; et s'est cass&#233; le col du ph&#233;mur. Bon jusque l&#224; rien de dr&#244;le, mais voici l'annonce d'un reportage au journal t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233; de 22h30 :

[youtube]7fVnoNVozYQ[/youtube]


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

Le roi des Belges ou du Br&#233;sil ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2007)

Veni Vidi Posti


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2007)

Bon, ben ça continue. A quand le retour des soutanes et des chapeaux à glands ?
(http://www.heraldique-europeenne.org/Didactitiel/Catholique.htm)


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2007)

Y'a quand m&#234;me un sacr&#233; nombre de glands l&#224;-dedans&#8230;


----------



## rezba (29 Juin 2007)

- Ils s'en rendent pas compte les types qu'il y a une cam&#233;ra qui les filme ?
- Si, mais ils s'en branlent.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours jours, le roi Albert II (73 ans) est tombé et s'est cassé le col du phémur. Bon jusque là rien de drôle, mais voici l'annonce d'un reportage au journal télévisé de 22h30 :



Comment ne pas aimer les Belges après ça...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours jours, le roi Albert II (73 ans) est tomb&#233; et s'est cass&#233; le col du ph&#233;mur. Bon jusque l&#224; rien de dr&#244;le, mais voici l'annonce d'un reportage au journal t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233; de 22h30



Cela fait des ann&#233;es qu'ici m&#234;me je passe mon  temps &#224; vous dire que ces gens l&#224; ne sont pas faits comme nous !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a quelques *jours jours*, le roi Albert II (73 ans) est tombé et s'est cassé le col du phémur. Bon jusque là rien de drôle, mais voici l'annonce d'un reportage au journal télévisé de 22h30 :



Oups. :rose: 




Amok a dit:


> Cela fait des années qu'ici même je passe mon  temps à vous dire que ces gens là ne sont pas faits comme nous !



Ben quoi... Vous n'avez pas du thé russe chez vous?  (pascal septante sept )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oups. :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, avec des réflexions comme ça, tu vas nous attirer Paul et Mike :mouais: 

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, avec des r&#233;flexions comme &#231;a, tu vas nous attirer Paul et Mike :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:


C'est qui Paul et Mike ?


----------



## al02 (29 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours jours, le roi Albert II (73 ans) est tombé et s'est cassé le col du *phémur*  . Bon jusque là rien de drôle, mais voici l'annonce d'un reportage au journal télévisé de 22h30 :



Apparemment, elle n'avait pas bu que de l'eau !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Apparemment, elle n'avait pas bu que de l'eau !



Roohhh pitain. :rose: En plus je n'étais pas sûr mais comme le correcteur orthographique dans Firefox ne m'avait rien dit...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Roohhh pitain. :rose: En plus je n'étais pas sûr mais comme le correcteur orthographique dans Firefox ne m'avait rien dit...



[mode mackie] sa çai vré, il marche pas bien le corectheure dent Firefox...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

&#233;couter  j'en peu plus aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> écouter  j'en peu plus aussi



Non... rien...


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2007)

Aux abris, elles vont chanter (©Hergé)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Aux abris, elles vont chanter (©Hergé)


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2007)

Restructuration &#224; iT&#233;l&#233;

Elle aura pour cons&#233;quence la disparition de l'&#233;mission iAfrique. Dommage, on n'aura plus droit aux proverbes africains de Joseph Andjou, le pr&#233;sentateur de iAfrique.

[DM]24ZS2mbu2ZwHRbtdW[/DM]

EDIT : lien corrig&#233;. Merci thirum


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Aux abris, elles vont chanter (&#169;Herg&#233





iDuck a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


La seule chose que que l'on pourrait &#233;ventuellement remarquer chez les Spice Girls...  







iDuck a dit:


> Restructuration &#224; iT&#233;l&#233;
> 
> Elle aura pour cons&#233;quence la disparition de l'&#233;mission iAfrique. Dommage, on n'aura plus droit aux proverbes africains de Joseph Andjou, le pr&#233;sentateur de iAfrique.


C'est surtout de l'Afrique dont on ne parlera plus... une fois de plus...

T'es s&#251;r de ton lien ?!... 

Pas &#231;a, plut&#244;t ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2007)

Oh la boulette !


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bu.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Toute l'info internationale... Mais pas en anglais...

Ephemeris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2007)

Auto, vélo, alcoolo


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2007)

Un enfant abandonn&#233; dans un fast-food ...


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Un enfant abandonné dans un fast-food ...



Tain  J'ai dit que je voulais plus en entendre parler de mon gosse borde l!!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark tintin? je le voyais un peu plus grand...


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2007)

un investissement à faire ? DEPECHEZ VOUS !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> un investissement à faire ? DEPECHEZ VOUS !!!


J'ai de l'argent à mettre ailleurs !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2007)

Le "pot de yaourt" est de retour


En plus ils ont des r&#233;f&#233;ences plut&#244;t sympathiques :


> De m&#234;me que Sergio Marchionne peut s'amuser &#224; comparer la nouvelle Cinquecento &#224; un autre objet de culte : &#171; Je veux que Fiat devienne l'Apple de l'automobile, et la Nouvelle 500 sera notre iPod. &#187;


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2007)

Ils veulent avoir des soucis de batterie sur leur voiture?


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2007)

Incroyable !

Un gardois a réussi a faire rentrer DocEvil dans une toute petite clé USB !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Incroyable !
> 
> Un gardois a réussi a faire rentrer DocEvil dans une toute petite clé USB !


Je n'en croix pas mes yeux.  

Et je sors.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Juillet 2007)

Point de croix, point de salut.  

   :rateau:



---> []


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Incroyable !
> 
> Un gardois a réussi a faire rentrer DocEvil dans une toute petite clé USB !



Il a du le lyophiliser ...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2007)

On en parle



> *Clearstream: perquisition chez Villepin, qui se défend de toute manipulation
> *
> Le militaire a été interrogé sur des fichiers retrouvés au terme d'une expertise informatique de son ordinateur portable



Ah, s'il avait été sur Mac   

Macash Bono :rateau:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

A l'heure de la progression dans la parité ministérielle, _«pourquoi les femmes en font-elles toujours autant ?»_ à la maison, interroge le sociologue François de Singly dans une enquête de terrain sur _l'Injustice ménagère_, qui vient de sortir en librairie. 
  Cela ne vous surprendra sans doute pas : malgré les avancées des femmes en politique et dans l'entreprise, les statistiques montrent invariablement une forte inégalité dans le temps passé aux tâches ménagères au sein du couple. En vingt ans, elles ont réduit ce temps, mais sont encore loin de l'égalité.
Selon les enquêtes Insee «Emplois du temps», les femmes assuraient, en 1974, 75,2% du travail domestique. Aujourd'hui, quand les deux parents sont actifs, et ont deux enfants, les deux tiers du travail domestique sont encore assurés par les femmes.



Suite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On en parle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finder > Vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé

C'est ça ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Finder > Vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé
> 
> C'est ça ?


Un formatage avec écriture de zéros en 35 passes, je défie quiconque de retrouver les lettres que j'ai envoyées sous le nom du "Corbeau"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un formatage avec écriture de zéros en 35 passes, je défie quiconque de retrouver les lettres que j'ai envoyées sous le nom du "Corbeau"


Ah ! C'était donc toi !


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2007)

Les nombreuses pannes de sa console de jeux vidéo Xbox 360 ont poussé Microsoft à réagir. Le groupe américain a annoncé, jeudi 5 juillet, qu'il allait provisionner plus d'1 milliard de dollars dans ses comptes du trimestre clos en juin (736 millions d'euros), afin de couvrir les frais de réparation et de garantie de sa console de jeux Xbox 360.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juillet 2007)

Et la garantie de la console passe à 3 ans.


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)

Il _suspend_ seulement..


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

_"Dixie land"...._  


:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _"Dixie land"...._
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Ah le modèle Américain, ça fait envie tout de suite là

Envie de vomir bien sûr


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

Un p'tit pied de porc marin&#233;, avant de vomir ?!....
Non ?!.... 



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Le minist&#232;re fran&#231;ais de l'agriculture passe sur linux Mandriva (400 serveurs)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Le ministre de l'agriculture devrait &#233;couter ce monsieur.


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

Odeur de pieds :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Odeur de pieds :sick:



Les voisins ont ils frappés à la porte ?


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Les voisins ont ils frappés à la porte ?



Apparemment, non, ils ont préféré appeler la police... ah le lien social! :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juillet 2007)

Un b&#233;b&#233; abandonn&#233; par sa mere...


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Un bébé abandonné par sa mere...



C'est la nouvelle tendance on dirait :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Bah normal, trop chiant a emmener en vacances. Pis fallait choisir entre le chien et le b&#233;b&#233;. :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juillet 2007)

ils ont pas laiss&#233; le chien accroch&#233; &#224; un arbre? :casse:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Bah nan, cette ann&#233;e c'&#233;tait au chien de partir en vacances


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juillet 2007)

ah ben c'est normal alors...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juillet 2007)

*Dons d'argent dans les toilettes nippones*

mardi 10.07.2007, 07:23
Plusieurs enveloppes contenant des billets de banque accompagnés d'un mot joliment tourné exhortant à accomplir de bonnes actions ont été retrouvées ces derniers jours dans des toilettes publiques à travers le Japon. Les neuf premières enveloppes, contenant chacune 10.000 yens (60 euros), ont été découvertes dans les toilettes pour hommes de la mairie de Kawaguchi, au nord de Tokyo. « S'il vous plaît, engagez-vous avec un coeur généreux dans toute sorte de bonnes actions. Puissiez-vous être serein », exhorte la lettre. D'autres enveloppes, contenant 90.000 yens au total, ont par la suite été découvertes dans les WC de deux autres WC publics de la préfecture d'Akita. On ignore si un certain nombre de ces enveloppes ont été empochées sans rien dire. Au total, 270.000 yens ont été rapportés au commissariat. L'argent n'a toutefois pas été réclamé.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2007)

*Plus de 500 milliards déja dépensés par les USA en Irak et Afghanistan*

source



> WASHINGTON (AFP) - Les Etats-Unis ont dépensé plus de 500 milliards de dollars dans les guerres en Irak et Afghanistan et chaque mois ces conflits coûtent 12 milliards de dollars, rapporte une étude indépendante de l'organisme de recherches du Congrès (Congressional Research Service).
> 
> Ces montants astronomiques sont publiés alors que le débat fait rage actuellement à Washington sur un retrait américain d'Irak et sur l'énorme coût humain et financier de ces guerres.
> 
> ...



le monde n'aurait pas été meilleurs si ces 500 000 000 000 $ avait été mieux utiliser ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2007)

Suisse: neige à 1.800 mètres et 10 degrés sur le Plateaul



> ZURICH - En plein mois de juillet, l'hiver a fait une incursion dans les montagnes suisses. Dans la nuit de lundi à mardi, il a en effet neigé jusqu'à 1.800 mètres d'altitude, a annoncé MétéoSuisse. Dans les Grisons, il y avait de la neige au passage des cols de l'Albula, de la Bernina, de la Flüela, du Julier et de Forcola di Livigno.
> 
> 
> Sur le Plateau, les températures enregistrées mardi matin n'avaient rien d'estival: à 05.00 heures, il faisait 9,1 degrés à Zurich et 9,3 à Berne et Lucerne. A Genève, la barre des 10 degrés était à peine franchie avec 10,4. C'est au sud du Tessin, à Stabio, que la température la plus élevée a été enregistrée, soit 17,1 degrés.
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2007)

Une petite pens&#233;e pour Craquounette qui &#224; cette heure-ci doit &#234;tre en train de faire son sac &#224; dos... 

Celle-ci aussi est pas mal...  Heureuse &#233;poque...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2007)

_«- Des cours de guitare en ligne?!
- Ils peuvent se gratter!  »_

   :rateau:


...désolé, c'est nerveux. C'est tellement consternant que j'ai préféré en rire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Au final, plut&#244;t que lire &#231;a, je pr&#233;f&#233;rais nettement ce qui se passait dans "sans paroles"&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2007)

De nombreux artistes réunis pour un appel à la paix mondiale !



> Les 19 et 20 octobre 2007, sera organisé le concert World Peace Event, assuré par une centaine d´artistes internationaux et relayé dans 16 villes du globe. Dans l´esprit du « Live 8 » ou encore du « Live Earth », ce concert spectaculaire devrait durer plus de 30 heures, et sera un appel à la paix dans le monde. Parmi les artistes attendus, on trouve Shakira, les Rolling Stones, Britney Spears, Pink, Mariah Carey, Céline Dion, Christina Aguilera, Justin Timberlake, Led Zeppelin, Elton John, Outkast, Usher ou encore Beyoncé. Ça promet ! Joachim Ohnona



si pour Led Zeppelin ça ce confirme


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Une liste "d'artistes" comme &#231;a, &#231;a donne vachement envie&#8230; :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Led zep et les Rolling Stones au milieu de tout &#231;a, &#231;a fait un peu t&#226;che quand m&#234;me&#8230; Les m&#244;mes vont r&#226;ler


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2007)

Excellent !!     



> Entre Nantes et Saint-Nazaire, pour le festival Estuaire 2007, un canard de bain géant à été fabriqué.
> La création Canard de bain du Hollandais Florentijn Hofman est un monochrome jaune monumental. Cet objet ancré dans notre imaginaire populaire devient, à léchelle de la Loire, un building. Au cours de lexposition, il sera présent dans différentes communes de lestuaire : *Saint-Herblain (du 1er au 15 juin), Couëron (du 17 juin au 27 juin), Cordemais (du 30 juin au 20 juillet), Paimboeuf (du 23 juillet au 16 août) et Saint-Nazaire (du 19 août au 1er septembre).*


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2007)

J'veux le m&#234;me !!!!



Est ce qu'il fait pouic-pouic quand on appuie dessus ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4329205 a dit:
			
		

> J'veux le même !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Est ce qu'il fait pouic-pouic quand on appuie dessus ???


Tu as une baignoire assez grande pour le mettre ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent !!



j'imagine un breton sortant bourré d'un bar et voyant ça glisser sur l'eau


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'imagine un *breton* sortant *bourr&#233;* d'un bar et voyant &#231;a glisser sur l'eau


C'est pas un pl&#233;onasme, &#231;a ?!...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2007)

Y'a des bretons &#224; Nantes? :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'imagine un breton sortant bourré d'un bar et voyant ça glisser sur l'eau



Héhé. 
Nan mais même a jeun, pour peu que le Breton puisse l'être de temps en temps, c'est déjà hallucinant. 
'Tin mais c'est dingue que des gens aient filé plein de sous pour un projet dont la principale rentabilité est de faire marrer les saoulards de tout accabit.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Héhé.
> Nan mais même à jeun, pour peu que le Breton puisse l'être de temps en temps, c'est déjà hallucinant.
> 'Tin mais c'est dingue que des gens aient filé plein de sous pour un projet dont la principale *rentabilité *est de faire marrer les saoulards de tout accabit.



ah bon, ça doit être rentable?


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ah bon, ça doit être rentable?



Ah non, justement, c'est l'idée que ça ne le soit pas qui me plait bien.
C'est pas si courant les projets comiques, gratuits et tout public sur la côte en pleine saison.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'imagine un breton sortant bourré d'un bar



Pourquoi, un pas bourré ça existe?  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2007)

Je trouve cette id&#233;e g&#233;niale moi :love:

J'esp&#232;re qu'ils le laisseront voguer a son gr&#233;s sur l'oc&#233;an a la fin de l'expo, comme &#231;a, le marin qui terminera son tour du globe en solitaire, et ben il est s&#251;r de p&#233;ter un c&#226;ble


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2007)

y'a vait pas une cargaison de canard en plastique ou un autre truc qui flotte qui &#233;tait tomb&#233; &#224; la mer et les scientifiques s'en servait pour suivre les courants?

Celui-ci, c'est le pere de tous les canards en plastique :love:


----------



## spud34 (11 Juillet 2007)

Par Mike Collett-White Reuters - Vendredi 6 juillet, 16h49 
LONDRES (Reuters) - Si la cause pour laquelle ils se mobilisent fait l'unanimité, les artistes qui se produiront samedi lors des concerts de l'opération Live Earth, destinée à sensibiliser le monde sur le changement climatique, ne sont pas exempts de critiques du public et des militants associatifs.
Conçu sur le modèle du Live Aid de 1985 contre la famine en Afrique, et des concerts du Live 8 de l'an dernier contre la pauvreté, Live Earth doit mobiliser la conscience mondiale sur les dangers du réchauffement de la planète et amener les habitants du monde entier à vivre de façon plus respectueuse de l'environnement.
Il ne fait aucun doute que les concerts, qui se dérouleront de Sydney à Rio de Janeiro, attireront l'attention des médias du monde entier. Des millions de personnes devraient y assister. Un concert supplémentaire a même été annoncé vendredi à Washington.
Pour certains, cette exposition médiatique justifie à elle seule l'organisation de l'événement. Et la mobilisation d'autant de personnes un même jour pour une même cause leur paraît une bonne chose.
L'argument ne fait cependant pas mouche pour tout le monde. D'autres jugent en effet que si les artistes qui se produisent à Live Earth ne respectent pas ce qu'ils prônent, le message risque d'être dilué.
L'EMPREINTE DE MADONNA 
"Certains pensent qu'il n'est pas important d'appliquer soi-même le message que l'on prêche", a déclaré à Reuters Michael Musto, éditorialiste du Village Voice, un magazine new-yorkais. "Ce raisonnement me pose problème."
Si les concerts du Live Earth sont un bon moyen de propager un message, a-t-il estimé, il n'est pas sûr qu'ils aident sur le long terme.
"Nous avons déjà vu des concerts rassemblant plein de stars qui n'ont servi à rien", a-t-il dit. 
John Buckley, responsable de Carbon Footprint, une organisation qui prodigue des conseils pratiques pour préserver l'environnement, estime que des vedettes comme Madonna ou Jon Bon Jovi doivent déjà se pencher sur l'empreinte écologique qu'ils laissent sur la planète.
"Ce qui serait bien, c'est que maintenant qu'elles se rendent compte des dégâts que nous infligeons au climat, ces vedettes de la pop s'interrogent sur leurs propres actions et adoptent des comportements différents", a-t-il dit.
"Ils sont sous le feu des projecteurs. Si Madonna change de comportement, cela se remarquera." 
Il a notamment calculé que Madonna et son entourage avaient émis 444 tonnes de dioxyde de carbone lors de la tournée Confessions en 2006, soit 40 fois plus que ce que produit en moyenne un Britannique chaque année.
PAS D'OBJECTIF 
"Une des choses dont nous nous sommes rendus compte, c'est que l'on peut réduire de 50% ses émissions si on prend un vol commercial plutôt qu'un jet privé."
De nombreuses ONG craignent qu'en assistant aux concerts sur place ou à la télévision, beaucoup de spectateurs auront l'impression d'avoir fait quelque chose pour le climat, ce qui les dissuaderait de prendre des mesures plus concrètes.
"Nous craignons que certains pensent que leur participation aux concerts est en soi une action contre le réchauffement climatique", a noté dans The Guardian George Marshall, du Climate Outreach Information Network.
Bob Geldof, un des responsables de l'organisation de Live Aid et Live 8, est également sévère à l'égard de Live Earth. Pour lui, le public est déjà au courant des menaces climatiques et cette série de concerts manque d'un objectif final.
L'ancien vice-président américain Al Gore, un des inspirateurs du Live Earth, a toutefois élaboré une charte en sept points pour les spectateurs, comportant des engagements en faveur de l'environnement.
Sur les forums en ligne, partisans du Live Earth côtoient ses détracteurs les plus farouches. 
"Je croyais que Madonna était occupée à sauver l'Afrique. Est-elle déjà lassée par cette cause?", interroge un internaute. "Des publics de millions de personnes sont la seule préoccupation de ces artistes. Ou peut-être suis-je trop cynique?"


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2007)

Tu files remettre ton pav&#233; en ordre et peut &#234;tre je le lirais. 

Ceci dit c'est marrant, mais c'est la premi&#232;re chose a laquelle j'ai pens&#233; en voyant l'annonce de ce concert.

Un Leit-Motiv digne de celui des miss france


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4329332 a dit:
			
		

> Tu files remettre ton pavé en ordre et peut être je le lirais.
> (...)


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2007)

C'est exactement ca  

Merchi Tirhum :love:


----------



## spud34 (11 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4329387 a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ca
> 
> Merchi Tirhum :love:



oh ça va!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4329313 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve cette id&#233;e g&#233;niale moi :love:
> 
> J'esp&#232;re qu'ils le laisseront voguer a son gr&#233;s sur l'oc&#233;an a la fin de l'expo, comme &#231;a, le marin qui terminera son tour du globe en solitaire, et ben il est s&#251;r de p&#233;ter un c&#226;ble



imagine un sous marin ricain/russe sortant son p&#233;riscope et voyant &#231;a devant lui ... 



le_magi61 a dit:


> y'a vait pas une cargaison de canard en plastique ou un autre truc qui flotte qui &#233;tait tomb&#233; &#224; la mer et les scientifiques s'en servait pour suivre les courants?
> 
> Celui-ci, c'est le pere de tous les canards en plastique :love:



voila voila


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2007)

Quinze ans plus tard, le canard (en plastique) &#233;tait toujours vivant flottant !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> imagine un sous marin ricain/russe sortant son périscope et voyant ça devant lui ...
> 
> 
> 
> voila voila



Je savais bien bien que ça me disait quelque chose...


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2007)

Y'a une trentaine de projets de ce type qui jalonnent (jalonneront ?) les 60 kilom&#232;tres qui s&#233;parent Nantes de Saint Nazaire. Je ne les connais pas tous, mais &#231;a doit se trouver. C'est le projet "Estuaire".


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2007)

j'adore les chroniques Judiciaire du journal "la marne"






sacré bernardo


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'adore les chroniques Judiciaire du journal "la marne"
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/divers/bernardo.jpg
> 
> sacré bernardo



Et en plus, tu verrais la tronche du personnage !


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2007)

il y a &#231;a photo, mais je ne l'a pas mise


----------



## al02 (12 Juillet 2007)

Un Roumain qui avait porté plainte contre Dieu débouté

Juste Ciel !  

Benoît XVI accorde la messe en latin aux fidèles

ENFIN !! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Beno&#238;t XVI accorde la messe en latin aux fid&#232;les
> 
> ENFIN !! :love:



Un grand pas en arriere (40 ans) pour l'&#233;glise 


Edit : 
Tintin interdit aux enfants!!!


----------



## al02 (12 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Edit :
> Tintin interdit aux enfants!!!



De la même veine :

Yaura plus «Ya bon Banania !»


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Edit :
> Tintin interdit aux enfants!!!




Joann Sfar (entre autre) a sugg&#233;r&#233; r&#233;cemment, que cet album soit accompagn&#233; d'un avertissement resituant cet histoire dans son contexte historique&#8230;
&#231;a serait quand m&#234;me beaucouip plus intelligent 

Sinon, sur la premi&#232;re page de yahoo, il y avait aussi &#231;a 







o&#249; on voit donc que le cerveau d'un football &#224; la forme d'un ballon de basket


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2007)

on a d&#233;j&#224; du arr&#234;ter de bouffer du Q...

Bon, sinon voil&#224; de quoi alimenter en contenu le tout nouveau iPhone : *liste*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ...
> le monde n'aurait pas été meilleurs si ces 500 000 000 000 $ avait été mieux utiliser ?



Oui mackie, et en plus, la guerre c'est mal...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

Oups. Fausse info... D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> on a déjà du arrêter de bouffer du Q...
> 
> Bon, sinon voilà de quoi alimenter en contenu le tout nouveau iPhone : *liste*



Le vrai progrès, ça serait de pouvoir pisser directement DANS le téléphone, et balancer la commission par le wap ! :rateau:


----------



## two (13 Juillet 2007)

Ben compte pas sur moi pour porter &#224; mon oreille un truc dans lequel j'ai piss&#233;... :rateau:

:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

Le Br&#233;sil : "Puissance verte"

&#8220;Le br&#233;sil sera une grande puissance mondiale de l&#8217;&#233;nergie liquide&#8221;. C&#8217;est dans les ann&#233;es 70 que Jos&#233; Walter Bautista Vildal (1), un des principaux responsables du programme Pro-Alcool, lance cette affirmation. Trente ans apr&#232;s, le Br&#233;sil est le premier producteur et consommateur mondial de biocarburant &#233;thanol. Jusqu&#8217; &#224; 50&#37; moins cher que l&#8217;essence, ce nouvel &#171; or vert &#187;, obtenu &#224; partir de la canne &#224; sucre, est aujourd&#8217;hui une r&#233;ponse efficace face au cours &#233;lev&#233;s des prix du p&#233;trole. 

Il s'est gliss&#233; une petite erreur de date dans l'article mais sinon, c'est plut&#244;t optimiste.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2007)

Mais à quel prix...


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2007)

Et pour quel gain ?

Citation :
daprès le ministère de lagriculture (_des USA_), le compte ny est pas. Il faut en effet 1 gallon (3,78 litres) de fuel pour produire 1,2 gallon déthanol ; mais il se trouve quil faut justement 1,2 gallon déthanol E 85, le plus gros de la production, pour quune voiture parcourt la même distance quavec 1 gallon dessence normale

Soit, si je comprends bien, une pollution double...

*l'article complet*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais à quel prix...



Ça me rappelle quelque chose. 



Romuald a dit:


> Et pour quel gain ?
> 
> Citation :
> daprès le ministère de lagriculture (_des USA_), le compte ny est pas. Il faut en effet 1 gallon (3,78 litres) de fuel pour produire 1,2 gallon déthanol ; mais il se trouve quil faut justement 1,2 gallon déthanol E 85, le plus gros de la production, pour quune voiture parcourt la même distance quavec 1 gallon dessence normale
> ...



N'ayant pas de sources précises dans cet article, je me demande si ce ne serait pas un jeu : propagande/propagande. 
Dans l'article que j'ai posté les sources sont en espagnols :rateau:
En bref, on est sait pas plus finalement.


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4331888 a dit:
			
		

> En bref, on est sait pas plus finalement.



Ca se boit l'&#233;thanol ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ca se boit l'éthanol ?



Pour marcher plus vite, je ne suis pas sûre de l'efficacité.


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> N'ayant pas de sources précises dans cet article, je me demande si ce ne serait pas un jeu : propagande/propagande.


Je me suis posé la même question. Mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je lis que l'éthanol n'est pas forcémént la solution. Ici ils parlent du rendement (nul), ailleurs de la déforestation consécutive à l'extension des cultures destinées à produire de l'éthanol, avec les consequences que l'on connait déjà.
Bref, comme d'habitude, on s'est lancé à fond dans une théorie, qui est peut-être l'idée du siècle, mais peut-être pas. Ca manque d'analyse, surtout sur les effets à long terme

On en est aux articles, pour ou contre, mais ça s'arrête la.

une petite réflexion documentée de  *greenpeace canada* (devinez leur point de vue  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2007)

WC surprise


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> WC surprise



YEN aura pour tout le monde !


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2007)

Quand c'est fini, *&#231;a recommence*

+ *humour anglais*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> + *humour anglais*


A quoi ça tient (une béquille).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Un athlète français blessé par un javelot en plein meeting :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Pas de bol, sur tout un stade presque vide il touche un mec dans le flanc ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un athl&#232;te fran&#231;ais bless&#233; par un javelot en plein meeting :sick:


Fort heureusement, ses jours ne sont pas en danger.



			
				odr&#233;;4332221 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bol, sur tout un stade presque vide il touche un mec dans le flanc ...


M'&#233;tonnerais pas qu'il l'ait fait expr&#232;s, genre vieille rancune tenace.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

A Lyon, battage policier sur le trottoir
Jeudi soir, la pr&#233;fecture annon&#231;ait une op&#233;ration contre les prostitu&#233;es. Col&#232;re et flop.

C'est hallucinant, en arrivant dans cette rue au bord du rh&#244;ne (quai raimbaud, quelle po&#233;sie, juste apr&#232;s l'embarcad&#232;re) de voir un quartier r&#233;sidentiel en parfait &#233;tat s'arr&#234;ter net sur un trac&#233; d'urbanisme. Le contraste est frappant, tout est d&#233;grad&#233; apr&#232;s cette ligne (des lampadaires, aux b&#226;timents jusqu'au goudron) et &#224; quelques centaines de m&#232;tres on d&#233;couvre des files de camionnettes apr&#232;s un virage ... pour arriver dans une "autre" ville et les "autres" quartiers (d'ailleurs je vois pas trop o&#249; est le confluent, doit &#234;tre plus loin dans tous &#231;a, c'est nouveau la grande r&#233;nnovation)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2007)

Instants télé


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Jeudi soir, la préfecture annonçait une opération contre les prostituées.



*La méthode norvégienne*, tout aussi (ou toute aussi ?) inefficace.
Citation : La loi interdira le recours aux services des prostituées sans toutefois bannir la prostitution.
j'ai cru entendre _faux-derches_ au fond de la salle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> *La méthode norvégienne*, tout aussi (ou toute aussi ?) inefficace.
> Citation : La loi interdira le recours aux services des prostituées sans toutefois bannir la prostitution.
> j'ai cru entendre _faux-derches_ au fond de la salle



Citation : "Dans ce pays, les groupes de soutien des prostituées estiment d'ailleurs que la législation a eu un effet positif." et les dîtes prostituées n'ont pas l'air du même avis dans le même article.


----------



## rezba (14 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4332305 a dit:
			
		

> Citation : "Dans ce pays, les groupes de soutien des prostitu&#233;es estiment d'ailleurs que la l&#233;gislation a eu un effet positif." et les d&#238;tes prostitu&#233;es n'ont pas l'air du m&#234;me avis dans le m&#234;me article.



Dans le m&#234;me article, les putes su&#233;doises ne parlent pas, l'article ne fait parler que les norv&#233;giennes. Les su&#233;doises sont invit&#233;es &#224; la fon de l'article, mais l'auteur nous affirme leur avis sans leur demander, visiblement. Mais il faut peu de temps &#224; Google pour trouver les pages o&#249; elles s'expriment. Et elles n'ont pas l'air super d'accord, en effet.


----------



## al02 (15 Juillet 2007)

"Qui est install&#233; sur mes toilettes?"

Le concierge et le chef de cabinet n'ont pas fait leur travail !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2007)

Mineur, il &#233;chappe aux poursuites pour d&#233;lit de naissance en &#233;tat d'ivresse ! :mouais:


----------



## spud34 (15 Juillet 2007)

Concert de la fraternité: Polnareff en tête d'affiche, après avoir passé plusieurs années aux EU pour échapper au fisc, la fraternité a quand même une drôle de gueule aujourd'hui...


----------



## Captain_X (15 Juillet 2007)

un manque d'amour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mineur, il échappe aux poursuites pour délit de naissance en état d'ivresse ! :mouais:


Il commence mal dans la vie. :mouais:


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2007)

Elle aurait pu tomber plus mal...


----------



## elKBron (16 Juillet 2007)

Envie d'investir ? offrez des papiers...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;j&#224;, un espagnol se propose de le racheter, pour pr&#233;parer la pa&#235;lla du livre des records


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il commence mal dans la vie. :mouais:



Encore un qui finira modo sur MacG...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Sigbritt, 75, has world's fastest broadband


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Sigbritt, 75, has world's fastest broadband


 
et en fin d'article: 

"The most difficult part of the whole project was installing Windows on Sigbritt's PC," said Jonsson.

warf :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, un espagnol se propose de le racheter, pour préparer la paëlla du livre des records


Tiens, je ne savais pas que les calamars géants étaient cannibales.  



> Le calmar géant, longtemps considéré comme légendaire malgré les récits de marins, se nourrit (...) de calmars.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Sigbritt, 75, has world's fastest broadband



La version française


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2007)

rions un peu avec msn



> Attention, message démoniaque pour MSN
> Publié le 16-07-2007 dans le thème Réseau - Sécurité
> Pays : International - Auteur : Damien Bancal
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> rions un peu avec msn


Ca tombe bien : je n'utilse ni MSN ni Windows. Donc tranquille pépère.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La version française



Lis cette news avec une petite pensé pour ceux qui sont en 56k et ceux qui ont des forfais pourris (comme en Belgique etc).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Lis cette news avec une petite pensé pour ceux qui sont en 56k et ceux qui ont des forfais pourris (comme en Belgique etc).



J'emmerde les 56k, les Belges, etc


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2007)

tout un programme aux ench&#232;res 

source



> NEW YORK (AFP) - Parmi les divers objets mis aux ench&#232;res sur le site internet eBay, le lot 150141399174 pourrait attirer l'attention du Pentagone. Il s'agit d'"une solution &#224; la guerre en Irak" propos&#233;e par un officier am&#233;ricain se pr&#233;sentant comme un sp&#233;cialiste du renseignement.
> 
> (Publicit&#233
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> source



"protocole xhttp n'est pas reconnu"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Enl&#232;ve le x&#8230; Mackie devait &#234;tre en train de recopier des titres dans sa dvdth&#232;que et en a laiss&#233; un tra&#238;ner


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Je l'aurais fait si j'avais eut d'autres infos avec ... genre l'affichage d'une adresse erron&#233;e

Edit : http://fr.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070716/tod-usa-irak-armee-internet-insolite-7f81b96.html


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2007)

j'ai ench&#233;ri a 6200 $ :rateau:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4334191 a dit:
			
		

> Enl&#232;ve le x&#8230; Mackie devait &#234;tre en train de recopier des titres dans sa dvdth&#232;que et en a laiss&#233; un tra&#238;ner



j'&#233;tais en train de finir la s&#233;rie de x-files


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

C'est &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2007)

dans la république du centre ouest du jour ... version "indre" 
info pour le village de mouhet :
"objet trouvé à la poste : un dentier, 
veuillez vous adresser à la mairie" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai enchéri a 6200 $ :rateau:



Mais ... peut se débiner sur ebay ? 



macinside a dit:


> j'étais en train de finir la série de x-files


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais ... peut se débiner sur ebay ?



A cette heure elle est à 10 millions de $ ... C'est toi Mackie ?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'emmerde les 56k, les Belges, etc



 Reste que ce sont des esthètes à même dapprécier un bon café en attendant que ces bonnes vielles pages web 2.0 se chargent.  










 pour ces résistants volontaires au pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

Ben qu'est-ce que je peut dire, moi, alors, qui suis oblig&#233; de retourner le modem de mon minitel pour surfer &#224; ... 1,2K (0,07 K en "montant") :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Reste que ce sont des esth&#232;tes &#224; m&#234;me d&#8217;appr&#233;cier un bon caf&#233; en attendant que ces bonnes vielles pages web 2.0 se chargent.
> 
> 
> _image_
> ...



Mais... Tu veux dire que tu es belge :afraid: et que tu surfes en 56Kbit! Mais c'est l'horreur!! :afraid: *

[mode fais le malin]Sinon on conseille de ne pas d&#233;passer les 100 Ko pour une page (&#224; la rigueur 150 Ko) quand on cr&#233;e un site, justement pour ceux qui restent en 56 Kbit [/mode fais le malin]


*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2007)

Toilettes à la russe

Non aux bittes (avec 2 t )


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mais... Tu veux dire que tu es belge :afraid: et que tu surfes en 56Kbit! Mais c'est l'horreur!! :afraid: *



Pas vraiment non.  



> [mode fais le malin]Sinon on conseille de ne pas d&#233;passer les 100 Ko pour une page (&#224; la rigueur 150 Ko) quand on cr&#233;e un site, justement pour ceux qui restent en 56 Kbit [/mode fais le malin]
> 
> 
> *




Malheureusement, beaucoup de sites sont blind&#233;s de flash et autres trucs lourds et bien souvent d&#233;nu&#233;s d'une version bas d&#233;bit.


----------



## elKBron (18 Juillet 2007)

Avis à nos amis Suisses  !!!
ouaiiiiis, ducuducuducu et des glaçons siouplet !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2007)

Deux fautes rien que dans la premi&#232;re ligne (sans compter les accents disparus). Faudra repasser pour &#234;tre cr&#233;dible et donner l'envie de continuer de lire un article chez Greenpeace. 



> *Zurick*, Suisse (*communaute* helvetique)


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Deux fautes rien que dans la première ligne (sans compter les accents disparus). Faudra repasser pour être crédible et donner l'envie de continuer de lire un article chez Greenpeace.





> *Zurick*, Suisse (*communaute* helvetique)



Il semblerait que "Zurick" soit aussi une orthographe possible par contre un helv*é*tique sans accent, même trainant, c'est plus un helv*è*te


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il semblerait que "Zurick" soit aussi une orthographe


 
Du tout non. 

Pour pas flooder... http://fr.news.yahoo.com/grp_test/20070718/ttc-meme-en-vacances-un-geek-reste-un-ge-549fc7d.html 



> Mettez une &#171; geek &#187; en bateau dans un petit port de Corse et c'est plus fort qu'elle : elle trouve du Wi-Fi. Je reconnais que la &#171; geek &#187; c'&#233;tait moi pendant mes (courtes) vacances en Corse. Mais ce n'est pas ma faute : alors que je patientais avec une cinquantaine d'autres touristes pour la traditionnelle visite des calanques de Piana, j'ai rep&#233;r&#233; sur le quai du port de Carg&#232;se quelqu'un avec un Powerbook ouvert qui semblait chercher une connexion Wi-Fi. Hop, je me suis jet&#233;e sur mon t&#233;l&#233;phone et j'ai effectivement trouv&#233; une borne Wi-Fi, &#171; PORTCARGESE &#187;. Qui plus est, l'op&#233;rateur du r&#233;seau offre un acc&#232;s gratuit pour quelques jours, il suffit de demander un login/mot de passe.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Du tout non.


Ben tapes "Zurick" dans google , "Pages : France" et tu verras  

Maintenant quelque soit l'orthographe je suis pas près d'y mettre les pieds


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2007)

C'est-y pas bio, ça ?

Vous remarquerez que seuls les actionnaires ont droit à des excuses. Les autres peuvent se brosser...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Après Second Life et WoW, la vie virtuelle dans la vraie vie


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2007)

Putain gravissime l'inventeur la 

Mais j'adore la raison donn&#233;e pour cette "invention" : 


> Cette invention doit mettre en confiance les plus geeks d'entre nous lorsqu'ils &#233;voluent dans ce monde mena&#231;ant et intimidant que l'on appelle "dehors".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est-y pas bio, &#231;a ?
> 
> Vous remarquerez que seuls les actionnaires ont droit &#224; des excuses. Les autres peuvent se brosser...



M'&#233;tonnerais pas que cette pratique soit plus &#233;tendue qu'on ne le pense.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Apr&#232;s Second Life et WoW, la vie virtuelle dans la vraie vie



Oui et bient&#244;t on pourra dire "Je ne pourrais pas venir au concert de C&#233;line Dion ce soir ch&#233;rie, j'ai rendez vous avec moi m&#234;me".



> Une cam&#233;ra grand angle fix&#233;e sur un gilet est plac&#233;e &#224; bonne distance de la t&#234;te, et l'image est alors transmise en simultan&#233; sur un &#233;cran face aux yeux de l'utilisateur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Après Second Life et WoW, la vie virtuelle dans la vraie vie


Narcisse


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2007)

La Suisse l'autre pays du chocolat


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2007)

en belgique ils auraient distribu&#233; des "mon ch&#233;ri"....... pour verbaliser ensuite pour conduite en &#233;tat d'ivresse !!!! 
 
:rateau:


et pour pas floudre: moi aussi je veux une ps3....la m&#234;me 


edit: je lis &#224; l'instant en dessous de l'article dont lien ci dessus: 

_Tous droits de reproduction et de repr&#233;sentation r&#233;serv&#233;s.&#169; 2007 Agence France-Presse. Toutes les informations reproduites dans cette rubrique (ou sur cette page selon le cas) sont prot&#233;g&#233;es par des droits de propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle d&#233;tenus par l&#8217;AFP. Par cons&#233;quent, aucune de ces informations ne peut &#234;tre reproduite, modifi&#233;e, rediffus&#233;e, traduite, exploit&#233;e commercialement ou r&#233;utilis&#233;e de quelque mani&#232;re que ce soit sans l&#8217;accord pr&#233;alable &#233;crit de l&#8217;AFP. L&#8217;AFP ne pourra &#234;tre tenue pour responsable des d&#233;lais, erreurs, omissions qui ne peuvent &#234;tre exclus, ni des cons&#233;quences des actions ou transactions effectu&#233;es sur la base de ces informations. _

euh...... et faire un lien vers l'info, je peux ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

L'arbre de la colère


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'arbre de la colère


 
à noter le mauvais goût: 

"...trois jours de suspension..." .... pour une histoire de "pendaison" fallait l'écrire ça !


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'arbre de la colère



Pauvre monde


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'arbre de la colère



Les lois ne font pas changer les gens, elles ne sont la que pour les cadrer dans la mesure du possible. La ségrégation est abolie dans les textes, pas dans la vie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Les lois ne font pas changer les gens, elles ne sont la que pour les cadrer dans la mesure du possible. La ségrégation est abolie dans les textes, pas dans la vie



Avec des retournements d'argument digne d'un "c'est lui qu'il l'a dit qui l'y est" on est pas sorti de l'auberge : 



> Le lendemain, la police patrouille dans les couloirs du lycée ; le surlendemain, l'école est bouclée. Les parents, effarés, viennent chercher leurs enfants ou refusent qu'ils y retournent. Le principal de l'établissement affirme à la radio que l'ordre règne désormais, et *le journal local, le Jena Times, affirme que tout est décidément de la faute des parents noirs qui, en se réunissant, ont fait d'une plaisanterie de potaches une affaire de racisme, et provoqué eux-mêmes l'agitation de leurs rejetons*.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2007)

> Le Consistoire israélite offre 3000 euros pour la grande mosquée
> 
> Le Consistoire israélite a voté aujourd'hui une donation de 3000 euros pour la construction de la future Grande mosquée de Marseille, sur le site des anciens abattoirs de Saint-Louis (15e arrondissement).
> L'instance religieuse du judaïsme phocéen s'associe donc concrètement à la décision du conseil municipal présidé par Jean-Claude Gaudin, prise lundi dernier, de relancer un dossier ultra sensible. Le président du Consistoire engage tous les Marseillais à apporter leur aide financière à ce projet piloté par une association musulmane. Un geste hautement symbolique, qui illustre la bonne entente des communautés religieuses à Marseille.
> La Provence



La Provence jeudi 19 juillet 2007


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2007)

Comme quoi, il est encore possible de vivre en bonne intelligence de nos jours.


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Juillet 2007)

Du tout, qui fera le malin quand la mosquée sera côtée en bourse ?


----------



## al02 (20 Juillet 2007)

La soupe de chien, la "meilleure cuisine", selon la Corée du Nord

Pour moi, ce sont des cannibales !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Les chiens seraient donc utiles ?


----------



## al02 (20 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les chiens seraient donc utiles ?



Bien sûr, surtout quand ils rasent la moquette !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Des chiens, des cochons, des vaches, quelle est la différence? C'est de la viande c'est tout.


----------



## al02 (20 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Des chiens, des cochons, des vaches, quelle est la différence? C'est de la viande c'est tout.



Pour les vaches, tant *pis* !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2007)

La BBC truquait ses jeux

Venant d'une chaîne publique, il faut le faire.


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2007)

*Peur de se faire voler son iPod ? Ze solution*


----------



## Captain_X (21 Juillet 2007)

on les voit les mecs en vacances


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on les voit les mecs en vacances



 (faut qu'on cause )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2007)

Deubeulyou est Marseillais !!!   :rateau: 

ha ces supporters de l'OM...


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Deubeulyou est Marseillais !!!   :rateau:
> 
> ha ces supporters de l'OM...



dans 3 jours on va nous dire que si il est encore vivant c'est grâce au ricard ... a ces marseillais :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2007)

Magazine censuré pour un dessin :mouais:


----------



## al02 (22 Juillet 2007)

Une déséquilibrée fait une chute.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Juillet 2007)

*Quand le futur premier ministre chante l'hymne national français au lieu de l'hymne national belge.*

[YOUTUBE]ABTR2Xe_sGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

je n'ai qu'un mot a dire : lol


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> *Quand le futur premier ministre chante l'hymne national français au lieu de l'hymne national belge.*



Je crois qu'il a essayé de faire de l'humour et que c'est tombé à plat Tout ça pour dire que la grosse majorité des Belges* ne connaissent pas la Brabançonne, ni à quoi correspond exactement la date du 21 juillet 1831.




*et j'en fais partie :rose:


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois qu'il a essay&#233; de faire de l'humour et que c'est tomb&#233; &#224; plat&#8230; Tout &#231;a pour dire que la grosse majorit&#233; des Belges* ne connaissent pas la Braban&#231;onne, ni &#224; quoi correspond exactement la date du 21 juillet 1831.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wikipedia aurai pu l'aider pour l'hymne ou bien sur pour savoir a quoi correspond la date


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> wikipedia aurai pu l'aider pour l'hymne ou bien pour savoir a quoi correspond la date



Il y en a qui se sont précipités pour modifier la page sur la Brabançonne


----------



## macaronique (22 Juillet 2007)

Ma maman m'a réveillée ce matin pour dire qu'un homme fou avait écrasé sa voiture contre une église puis crié le nom sacré de Steve Jobs en serrant son iBook. :hein: Malheureusement il y avait une femme devant l'église, qui serait gravement blessée. 

(en anglais)


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2007)

*c'est pas parce qu'elle est petite qu'elle marche moins bien&#8230; *

_&#8230; la cervelle bien su_r


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *c'est pas parce qu'elle est petite qu'elle marche moins bien *
> 
> _ la cervelle bien su_r



on est en droit de se poser la question... 10 posts plus haut...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Toi aussi deviens un véritable blogueur Web 2.0


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas drole, mais c'&#233;tait pas son jour. :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2007)

Post n°572


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2007)

Et hop !...
Un vent pour rezba !.....  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2007)

c'&#233;tait pas son jour&#8230;


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2007)

*En parlant de jour&#8230; le 24 ou le 25 ?*


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et hop !...
> Un vent pour rezba !.....  :love:





supermoquette a dit:


> c'&#233;tait pas son jour&#8230;



Gnagnagna...
Et starmac aussi il s'est pris un vent ce matin. Z'avez pas vu ? 


Ah, au fait :
du tabac dont on fait les pipes.


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Gnagnagna...
> Et starmac aussi il s'est pris un vent ce matin. Z'avez pas vu ?



D&#233;cid&#233;ment, tu as choisi de ne rien lire aujourd'hui&#8230;

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4340303&postcount=580

Et de deux pour toi


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Décidément, tu as choisi de ne rien lire aujourd'hui
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4340303&postcount=580
> 
> Et de deux pour toi



Pas du tout, monsieur. Je disais aux deux salopards qui se sont fait une joie d'essayer de me ridiculiser qu'ils pouvaient aussi te prendre pour cible. J'ai bien noté que le concombre t'avait épinglé à 09h49.


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Pas du tout, monsieur. Je disais aux deux salopards qui se sont fait une joie d'essayer de me ridiculiser qu'ils pouvaient aussi te prendre pour cible. J'ai bien noté que le concombre t'avait épinglé à 09h49.


J'avais vu, mais n'étant pas du matin...
J'ai eu la flemme... 
Pis j'aime bien "embêter", certaines personnes, plus que d'autres !.... :love:    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pis j'aime bien "embêter", certaines personnes, plus que d'autres !.... :love:    :love:



Ouais, mais toi t'es jamais banni... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, mais toi t'es jamais banni... :mouais:



C'est parce qu'il ne sait pas manier le compliment comme il faudrait


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, mais toi t'es jamais banni... :mouais:


Lance un contrat sur sa tête et on peut s'arranger


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2007)

> *Histoire véridique parue dans la revue "Feathers", organe de la Fédération de l'industrie volaillère de Californie : *
> 
> L'administration aéronautique fédérale américaine (FAA) a un moyen unique de tester la résistance des pare-brise d'avions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


>



Mouahaha. Je ne savais pas que les blagues de Coluche* &#233;taient de l'actualit&#233;.   


*Enfin, je crois qu'elle est de lui&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (23 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> du tabac dont on fait les pipes.



De là à ce qu'elles se mettent à chiquer... Brrrr... Ça fait frémir rien que d'y penser...


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mouahaha. Je ne savais pas que les blagues de Coluche* étaient de l'actualité.
> 
> 
> *Enfin, je crois qu'elle est de lui


C'est pas une blague...
Par contre; je me rappelle d'avoir lu ça dans le "canard enchaîné", il y a au moins... 7 ou 8 ans...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2007)

Laissez, il fait chaud, rezba est vieux (plus que joanes) et cette histoire date de quelques jours sur El Reg.


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2007)

Vista est nul, il n'a même pas dopé les ventes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Vista est nul, il n'a même pas dopé les ventes


Quoi ? Flavie Flament nous aurait donc menti.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pas une blague...
> Par contre; je me rappelle d'avoir lu ça dans le "canard enchaîné", il y a au moins... 7 ou 8 ans...




Moui... C'est cela oui...  Dans mes souvenirs, c'est beaucoup plus vieux que ça cette «histoire belge»... D'où l'association avec Coluche.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Vista est nul, il n'a même pas dopé les ventes



Contrôle antidopage sans doute.


----------



## al02 (24 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Contrôle antidopage sans doute.



Comme ici :

Scandale sur le Tour de France : un coureur ne serait pas dopé...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Comme ici :
> 
> Scandale sur le Tour de France : un coureur ne serait pas dopé...



J'ai un scoop : ce n'est pas Vinokourov.


----------



## al02 (24 Juillet 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'ai un scoop : ce n'est pas Vinokourov.



Il vient de tourner Kazakh !         

A partir de demain, Vino court off.  

Oh, le beau tour de France ! :love:


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2007)

pour les braqueurs geek...


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2007)

*on se trouve un point de chute*


*et un bon ami*

et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

*Le Tour de France est à Orthez !*

J'ai fait le plein de mini-cochonou et j'ai récupéré un freesbee Aujourd'hui en France. Il y a des jours comme ça où mon humanité m'embarrasse aux entournures.


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2007)

c'est o&#249; l'actualit&#233; amusante ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> c'est où l'actualité amusante ?


Ou pas. Et je ne vais pas ouvrir un sujet pour pour ça.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2007)

Profite bien de la caravane publicitaire juste avant, ils lancent une chi&#233;e de cadeaux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Profite bien de la caravane publicitaire juste avant, ils lancent une chiée de cadeaux.


Elle est déjà partie. J'ai rien récupéré mais on m'a fait profiter.


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ou pas. Et je ne vais pas ouvrir un sujet pour pour ça.



ah oui c'est une actualité.

Au fait, je pars en vacances demain.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Non, rien. Pas la peine.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non, rien. Pas la peine.



Si si... j'ai du plaisir à imaginer les coureurs sur le Pont Vieux... roulant vers le sud, se bousculer sous la tour puis remonter cette vieille rue chargée d'histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Si si... j'ai du plaisir à imaginer les coureurs sur le Pont Vieux... roulant vers le sud, se bousculer sous la tour puis remonter cette vieille rue chargé d'histoire...


Possible. Je verrai ça à la télé. Pas fou.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

La vie en ... Velib bleu !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2007)

Et on s'&#233;tonne de la pr&#233;sence de back cat dans certains sujets


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2007)

L'ourse qui ne fait pas son âge  



> Quel est l'âge de l'ourse Franska ? 7 ans ou 17 ans ? Et, dans le cas où elle aurait 17 ans, est-elle en mesure de se reproduire ? Telles sont les questions qui préoccupent les acteurs du plan de réintroduction des ours après la publication, hier, d'un article du « Canard enchaîné ». Le journal satirique évoque une étude top secret réalisée par un laboratoire bordelais à partir d'une dent de la bête retrouvée dans le Parc national des Pyrénées.
> 
> Selon nos confrères, l'âge de Franska serait d'environ 17 ans.


----------



## two (26 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et on s'étonne de la présence de back cat dans certains sujets



Ben on sait... il les aide à mourrir de leur belle mort...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

"Une Terre de mission" pour les jésuites italiens


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> "Une Terre de mission" pour les j&#233;suites italiens



'tain, perdent jamais le nord, ces en***r&#233;s l&#224; !...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Juillet 2007)

Actu insolite surtout.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Actu insolite surtout.  :love:



J'pensais naïvement que les mines anti personnelles y'en avait qu'en Asie.
Y'en a donc aussi en Amérique Latine :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

en europe de l'est aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

En afrique &#233;galement.

T'habites &#224; Clermont odr&#233; ou bien ??


----------



## elKBron (27 Juillet 2007)

devant ma porte d'entrée et mes fenêtre pour être sûr de ne pas être embêté, si ce n'est par le bruit quand ça fait boum


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Je cherche la carte des mines que j'ai aper&#231;u une fois sur le net.

La v'la la carte.

Oups pardon mais je la laisse c'est bien d'avoir les deux sous les yeux.

supermokate je dirais qu'une chose : gnagnagna !


----------



## elKBron (27 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je cherche la carte des mines que j'ai aperçu une fois sur le net.
> 
> La v'la la carte.
> 
> supermokate je dirais qu'une chose : gnagnagna !


tu te trompes. tu donnes la carte des stocks.
la carte des victimes est LA


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

En Corse y'en a pas.... On vise jamais le personnel...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En Corse y'en a pas.... On vise jamais le personnel...



et puis la mine c'est moins efficace que la roquette ou la balle dans la tête...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

Voilà bien des propos outrageants qui n'engagent que toi...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2007)

C'est bien connu le Corse ne paye pas de mines


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà bien des propos outrageants qui n'engagent que toi...



Driiiing (sonnerie à la porte)
- moi : oui?
- le monsieur à la cagoule: c'est vous qui avez critiqué les corses sur Macgé tout à l'heure?
- moi: euh oui, pourquoi?
-le monsieur à la cagoule: pour ça

PAN PAN



- moi: aaaaaarghhhh :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Driiiing (sonnerie à la porte)
> - moi : oui?
> - le monsieur à la cagoule: c'est vous qui avez critiqué les corses sur Macgé tout à l'heure?
> - moi: euh oui, pourquoi?
> ...



Heureusement que tu avais ta célèbre chemise :rateau:, même les balles en ont eu peur, et ont fait demi-tour


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> &#8230;



Il est &#224; noter que si ses dirigeants actuels font leurs mijaur&#233;s &#224; propos du dopage sur le tour, il n'en a pas toujours &#233;t&#233; ainsi, puisque dans les ann&#233;es 50/60, un des principaux sponsors de la caravane le pr&#244;nait haut et fort (d&#233;guis&#233; en shampoing). Qui se souvient de la camionnette DOP ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2007)

Ici c'est pareil, si vous voyez un chat aux dents longues s'approcher ostensiblement de vous c'est que vous n'&#234;tes pas loin de passer &#224; la trappe&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2007)

L'Ange de la Mort incarné.


----------



## al02 (31 Juillet 2007)

Nelson est mis au Piquet !


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Nelson est mis au Piquet !


J'aimerais t'y voir moi pour rouler avec une F1 en ville sans faire sauter les points


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2007)

Le plus dur de l'examen va surment &#234;tre de faire un creneau avec sa F1


----------



## two (1 Août 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le plus dur de l'examen va surment être de faire un creneau avec sa F1


on ne t'as jamais dit qu' on ne fait pas de créneau en f1 ? si c'est pour ravitailler, ca se fait uniquement en marche avant. et si c'est pour la rentrer dans le stand t'as toute l'équipe qui te rentre ta voiture dans le "garage" à la main...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2007)

C'est le but de ma remarque et des smileys pr&#233;sent dans le message  ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2007)

Les pochtrons dans l'espace...

Je les trouve un peu plus sympathique d'un seul coup... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2007)

Le gêne du gaucher découvert


----------



## two (3 Août 2007)

bon c'est un fake mais je le trouve plutot amusant







ici


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2007)

*PAAAF*


----------



## laulau56 (3 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Le gêne du gaucher découvert



Il va falloir interner tous les gauchers, zut !


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

Une p'tite coupe ?!... 



_D&#233;sol&#233; Chaton... 
File moi une feuille de papier de verre et je lui fais un lifting... 
_


----------



## elKBron (3 Août 2007)

fiou ! tant que ça !?!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Une p'tite coupe ?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une séduction tiré par les cheveux.     :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une séduction tiré par les cheveux.     :rateau:



Cesse de couper les cheveux en quatre, et coupons la poire en deux


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2007)

En attendant faudra que le journaliste qui a &#233;crit cet article r&#233;vise la d&#233;finition de l'onanisme&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

Il avait pit&#234;t pris le repr&#233;sentant pour son reflet dans un miroir ? (le coiffeur, pas le journaliste)


----------



## al02 (6 Août 2007)

Problèmes de "dopage" dans les orchestres symphoniques.

Décidément, aucun sport n'y échappe !  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2007)

Si même les orchestres finissent dans la fosse, mais où va-t-on?     :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

Slluurrrpp.... :style:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Slluurrrpp.... :style:



Waiiiii :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2007)

*lignes colonnes*


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2007)

Sans commentaires, quoiqu'on en aurait voulu un peu plus sur ce qu'ils se sont dit.

 Plus drôle, histoire de ne pas gacher la journée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)

> Plus dr&#244;le, histoire de ne pas gacher la journ&#233;e.


M.... ! Un sac qui se fait la malle.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans commentaires, quoiqu'on en aurait voulu un peu plus sur ce qu'ils se sont dit.
> 
> (...)



...Ratzinger.  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

Souriez, vous êtes fichés !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2007)

Un peu moins de spam?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu moins de spam?



Spam oie m'sieu :affraid:

Bon, ces deux là, c'est fait. les autres, ménant !


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu moins de spam?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Spam oie m'sieu :affraid:
> 
> Bon, ces deux l&#224;, c'est fait. les autres, m&#233;nant !


Ce que j'aimerais bien savoir...
C'est quelle est leur motivation, finalement ?!.... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce que j'aimerais bien savoir...
> C'est quelle est leur motivation, finalement ?!.... :mouais:





> Une soci&#233;t&#233; fructueuse de quatre-vingt salari&#233;s qui aurait engrang&#233; 24 millions de dollars (17 millions d&#8217;euros) par la vente ill&#233;gale de m&#233;dicaments sur le net.



A mon avis : vendre des m&#233;dicaments pour soigner les gens ?

Par contre l'enflure qui m'a vendu des chaussettes en laine&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> A mon avis : vendre des médicaments pour soigner les gens ?



Non non : vendre des médicaments (frelatés ?) pour se faire du blé :mouais:


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2007)

Epidémie de saisies à Washington.

En ciblant les minorités, des établissements de crédit ont monté un vrai système descroquerie.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Epidémie de saisies à Washington.
> 
> En ciblant les minorités, des établissements de crédit ont monté un vrai système descroquerie.



_Il faut prendre l'argent là où il se trouve, c'est-à-dire chez les pauvres. Bon d'accord, ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent, mais il y a beaucoup de pauvres._  -*Alphonse Allais*-


----------



## spud34 (13 Août 2007)

Pizza antirides


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Pizza antirides



A la roquette (anti-char ?) ! Un modèle spécial [MGZ] ?  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Pizza antirides


Ca coûte moins cher qu'un lifting


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2007)

Celui l&#224; n'a pas froid aux yeux


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Celui là n'a pas froid aux yeux



Ça aurait pu être pire, imagine qu'il ait été sourd, en plus ! :affraid:

Sinon, j'aime bien le nom du patelin où ça semble s'être passé :



> la police de Tartu.



"Lou tartu no pas fraichu"


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2007)

Et rien sur les 3 couillons qui le guidaient&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et rien sur les 3 couillons qui le guidaient


----------



## fredintosh (15 Août 2007)

Au prochain coup, je parie qu'il le fera avec un GPS. 

_"A... 100 mètres... tournez... à gauche."_


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2007)

*A un doigt de r&#233;ussir *


----------



## duracel (15 Août 2007)

De grosses factures pour l'iphone.


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> De grosses factures pour l'iphone.



d&#233;j&#224; bu


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déjà bu


 

Oui...


----------



## duracel (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déjà bu


 


WebOliver a dit:


> Oui...


 
En cherchant, on pourra surement en trouver encore d'autres.
Sinon, désolé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2007)

Prénom ? @


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2007)

*mauvaise pioche*


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2007)

Boire ou conduire il faut choisir!!! Même si l'on est aveugle... 

_Edit : on me signale dans l'oreillette qu'en fait, c'est la version longue de ce post  
Désolée je l'avais loupée _


----------



## al02 (16 Août 2007)

non, rien ...


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

Il y a 25 ans, de petites rondelles de plastique aux reflets arc-en-ciel s'apprêtaient à provoquer une véritable révolution technologique et commerciale: dans une usine près d'Hanovre (Allemagne), elles allaient devenir les premiers "Compact Disc", un nom encore inconnu du grand public mais promis à une grande carrière musicale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2007)

Il y a 23 ans j'ai acheté mes premiers CD dans le rayon de la fnac qui devait faire environ 1m2.
A l'époque on me disait "dans 15 ans il n'y aura plus rien sur ton disque, le support sera mort".
A 23 ans mon premier CD se porte bien, merci...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2007)

Processeurs armés


----------



## al02 (17 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a 25 ans, de petites rondelles de plastique aux reflets arc-en-ciel s'apprêtaient à provoquer une véritable révolution technologique et commerciale: dans une usine près d'Hanovre (Allemagne), elles allaient devenir les premiers "Compact Disc", un nom encore inconnu du grand public mais promis à une grande carrière musicale.



Et ici, CD-Roms !!


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a 23 ans j'ai achet&#233; mes premiers CD dans le rayon de la fnac qui devait faire environ 1m2.
> A l'&#233;poque on me disait "dans 15 ans il n'y aura plus rien sur ton disque, le support sera mort".
> A 23 ans mon premier CD se porte bien, merci...



Tu les lisais sur un Phillips CD 104 ?!


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a 23 ans j'ai acheté mes premiers CD dans le rayon de la fnac qui devait faire environ 1m2.
> A l'époque on me disait "dans 15 ans il n'y aura plus rien sur ton disque, le support sera mort".
> A 23 ans mon premier CD se porte bien, merci...


par contre, il a du user un certain nombre de lecteurs&#8230;


----------



## NioubyNerd (18 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a 23 ans j'ai acheté mes premiers CD dans le rayon de la fnac qui devait faire environ 1m2.
> A l'époque on me disait "dans 15 ans il n'y aura plus rien sur ton disque, le support sera mort".
> A 23 ans mon premier CD se porte bien, merci...



Il y a 23 ans, grâce aux CD, j'écoutais des musiques de merde sur un support de rêve
Maintenant que j'écoute de la bonne musique, je le compresse pour les télécharger le plus vite possible en mp3

On n'arrête pas le progrès


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2007)

Polémique autour d'un masque.


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2007)

*Ca coûte cher de faire le coq*


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2007)

> Squatter de quatre étoiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bien ce terme : "filouterie d'auberge"  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'aime bien ce terme : "filouterie d'auberge"  :rateau:



Ah, ces suisses, poètes jusque dans leur code pénal ! :love:

C'est sûr que ça chante plus que "grivèlerie"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *Ca coûte cher de faire le coq*


Le prêtre faisait sonner les cloches trop fort et trop tôt. Alors il s'est fait sonner les cloches.


----------



## al02 (18 Août 2007)

"Zidane il a frapp&#233;, Zidane il a tap&#233; ...Coup de boule, coup de boule"...            

Maserati l'a trait&#233; de "fils de but".


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> par contre, il a du user un certain nombre de lecteurs&#8230;


une douzaine... :rateau:

Pour les lecteurs de mon bouquin, un peu plus...


----------



## richard-deux (20 Août 2007)

Je vous fais part d'un truc qui m'a fait rire.
Je recherche sur Google si le verbe "boguer" (to bug) existe et voilà la première page que me propose le moteur de recherche:

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=boguer&btnG=Rechercher&meta=



> *Boguer :*Se dit d' un logiciel ou d'un programme qui contient une erreur de programmation. Ex: Windows bogue tout le temps ! En Anglais: to bug.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2007)

Hollywood se met au vert

J'imagine déjà les dialogues dans les prochaines productions hollywoodiennes :

"- Viens, prenons l'avion et partons loin d'ici.
- Ah non ! Pas l'avion ! C'est mauvais pour l'environnement. On prend le train."


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2007)

*Dis c'est qui a écrit le wiki ?*


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

&#171;Un virus, qui g&#233;n&#233;ralement donne un gros rhume, joue aussi un r&#244;le dans l'ob&#233;sit&#233;, selon une nouvelle &#233;tude publi&#233;e lundi, qui ajoute encore au faisceau de preuves que *les probl&#232;mes de poids pourraient &#234;tre contagieux*.&#187;

Bon bon je vais remplir ma liste d'ignor&#233;s&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> &#171;Un virus, qui g&#233;n&#233;ralement donne un gros rhume, joue aussi un r&#244;le dans l'ob&#233;sit&#233;, selon une nouvelle &#233;tude publi&#233;e lundi, qui ajoute encore au faisceau de preuves que *les probl&#232;mes de poids pourraient &#234;tre contagieux*.&#187;
> 
> Bon bon je vais remplir ma liste d'ignor&#233;s&#8230;





			
				L'article a dit:
			
		

> L'ad&#233;novirus-36 - du m&#234;me type que les virus qui provoquent pharyngites, *conjonctivites* ou d'autres affections respiratoires aigu&#235;s



Comme quoi, l'anatomie et la m&#233;decine peuvent &#234;tre diff&#233;rentes d'un pays &#224; l'autre : en France, la conjonctivite n'est pas class&#233;e dans les affections respiratoires !


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la conjonctivite n'est pas classée dans les affections respiratoires !



Ben quoi ? Et Roland Magdane ? tu l'as déjà oublié ?


_bon,je sais, je sais mais je suis fatigué_


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Août 2007)

http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/instantanes/histoiredujour/273425.FR.php



> En utilisant mieux leur messagerie électronique, les employés suisses pourraient augmenter leur productivité de _8,55 millions dheures par semaine_, soit presque un mois de travail par personne en moyenne, selon létude, réalisée par la Fondation Suisse Productive.


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2007)

*il nous enterrera tous*

et rien de plus merci.


----------



## al02 (22 Août 2007)

Pour se mâcher le travail !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Pour se mâcher le travail !


Ca marche aussi avec les dentiers ?


----------



## macaronique (22 Août 2007)

Stephen Hawking commande son ordinateur (et son fauteuil roulant aussi, j'imagine) avec un truc pareil !   Enfin, tout le monde peut faire semblant d'etre un grand physicien !


----------



## rezba (22 Août 2007)

Georges W Bush pirate de la musique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Georges W Bush pirate de la musique.



&#199;a me rappelle cette &#233;poque ou J.Chirac, alors maire de Paris, d&#233;clarait na&#239;vement au journaliste qui l'interwievait qu'il aimait r&#233;pondre devant un bon feu de chemin&#233;e &#224; l'hotel de ville, alors qu'il avait peu de temps auparavant fait interdir les feux de bois sur la ville, et que ses services intentaient poursuite sur poursuite aux boulangers qui d&#233;claraient faire cuire leur pain "au feu de bois" ! 

"Selon que tu es conanard ou bien consid&#233;rable" ... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2007)

Pravda Match
 en retouche mineure


----------



## Nexka (22 Août 2007)

http://www.cyberpresse.ca:80/article/20070820/CPINSOLITE/708200809


Vous croyiez que les femmes russes non mariées ont le droit aussi au jour de congé si elles disent que oui oui c'est pour procréer! :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2007)

Et après les avoir "fabriqués", ils vont les habiller en quelle couleur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

2 chercheurs ont réussi à expérimenter les "sorties du corps"


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

*allez hop, on remet nos tabliers gris !*


----------



## Malkovitch (24 Août 2007)

"La justice oblige une Suédoise à créer une zone non-fumeur dans son propre jardin"

http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/instantanes/histoiredujour/273834.FR.php


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> "La justice oblige une Suédoise à créer une zone non-fumeur dans son propre jardin"
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/instantanes/histoiredujour/273834.FR.php


Mon doc


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Les photos des hommes politiques retouchées dans la presse people : "Nous faisons ça spontanément, pour être aimable, par correction" dit VSD.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Les photos des hommes politiques retouch&#233;es dans la presse people : "Nous faisons &#231;a spontan&#233;ment, pour &#234;tre aimable, par correction" dit VSD.


Une retouche dans Photoshop, &#231;a co&#251;te moins cher qu'un lifting ou une liposuccion. 


Batterie au sucre


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

-"Mince, il n'y a plus de sucre pour mon caf&#233; !"

-"Pas de probl&#232;me, ch&#233;rie, je te passe la batterie de mon iPod !"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> -"Mince, il n'y a plus de sucre pour mon caf&#233; !"
> 
> -"Pas de probl&#232;me, ch&#233;rie, je te passe la batterie de mon iPod !"


Pas la batterie de son iPod vu qu'on ne peut pas l'enlever sauf &#224; d&#233;monter l'iPod.


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Batterie au sucre



Feraient mieux de nous faire des bidules équipés d'un mini-voltaïque !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Batterie au sucre



Un petit digestif ?


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2007)

Un pirate condamné à utiliser Windows :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; 30 ans fermes, perso, carr&#233;ment inhumain, comme condamnation


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2007)

*adieu, monsieur le professeur*


et n'oubliez pas que


*le client est roi*


----------



## two (25 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et n'oubliez pas que
> 
> *le client est roi*



manquerait plus que ca... :mouais::hosto:

elle a un de ces culots ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2007)

two a dit:


> manquerait plus que ca... :mouais::hosto:
> 
> elle a un de ces culots ...


Il faut surtout être très c*n(ne) pour aller échanger des chaussures qu'on vient de voler.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2007)

Oui mais la pauvre ne pouvait peut &#234;tre pas *s'offrir &#231;a*


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2007)

Ou alors chourer des pompes ça la botte.     :rateau:


----------



## al02 (25 Août 2007)

Argenteuil voudrait chasser les SDF par l'odeur.  

Trait&#233;s comme de la vermine...  

Heureusement, l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, mais il y a des riches qui sont des pauvres types !


----------



## boulifb (26 Août 2007)

Un petit article assez amusant pour les personnes qui ne l'ont pas encore lu:
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070826/tod-finlande-telephones-insolite-7f81b96_2.html

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2007)

Je ne vois pas bien l'int&#233;r&#234;t .. 

Je d&#233;pace dans actualit&#233;s amusantes ou pas ..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

Après le billet très drôle sur les élections en Belgique, Ploum nous donne un petit cours d'histoire : Et n'oubliez pas vos tartines.


----------



## rezba (27 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Après le billet très drôle sur les élections en Belgique, Ploum nous donne un petit cours d'histoire : Et n'oubliez pas vos tartines.


"_Horum omnium fortissimi sunt Belgae".  _Ce JC, quel boute-en-train !


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

*j'ai repris le travail aujourd'hui.*



_ps : il fallait un lien j'en ai mis un mais c'est terrible le nombre de gens qui reprennent le boulot le boulot, c'est vraiment un truc qui est bien mal partagé !_


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2007)

Pourquoi, personne en voulait?     :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _ps : il fallait un lien j'en ai mis un&#8230; mais c'est terrible le nombre de gens qui reprennent le boulot&#8230; le boulot, c'est vraiment un truc qui est bien mal partag&#233; !_



Il ne tient qu'&#224; toi de le c&#233;der &#224; quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

*de la VOD gratos chez Arte*







avec un petit air de CoverFlow tiens...
​


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2007)

Le petit chimiste illustr&#233;.


Son forum, il fout les jetons.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le petit chimiste illustré.
> 
> 
> Son forum, il fout les jetons.



Noooon? Ils ont chopé jptk?


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le petit chimiste illustré.
> 
> 
> Son forum, il fout les jetons.



Au lieu de distiller ses recettes, il aurait pu distiller un peu de mirabelle ! Les revendeurs artisanaux se font rares


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2007)

T'as raison. Et pis la mirabelle, pas besoin de la passer au testeur, peu de chances que ce soit de l'&#233;thanol.





Oh, dites donc, les allemands ne connaissent pas Unix, visiblement !


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2007)

Big brother is watching you, toujours un peu plus....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Big brother is watching you, toujours un peu plus....



Ça doit être ça, qu'on appelle "mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage ... De la consommation" !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Big brother is watching you, toujours un peu plus....



Super. Quand on sait que c'est une des techniques d'identification les moins sûres... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Super. Quand on sait que c'est une des techniques d'identification les moins sûres... :sleep:


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



C'est vrai : j'ai vu dans un reportage à la télé un expert dire que les empreintes digitales étaient ce qu'il y a de plus facile à reproduire et que les systèmes de sécurité basé sur ce système n'étaient pas fiables.

Mais peut-être qu'il y a des progrès dans la technique depuis...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2007)

Aujourd'hui, on ach&#232;te au doigt. Bon. Mais ce qui m'int&#233;resse, c'est : quand est-ce qu'on pourra acheter &#224; l'oeil ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est vrai : j'ai vu dans un reportage à la télé un expert dire que les empreintes digitales étaient ce qu'il y a de plus facile à reproduire et que les systèmes de sécurité basé sur ce système n'étaient pas fiables.
> 
> Mais peut-être qu'il y a des progrès dans la technique depuis...



Faut p'têt pas pousser mémère dans les orties non plus, hein, il est bien plus facile de reproduire une carte bleue à partir d'une facturette ou d'un ticket de DAB négligemment jeté, que des empreintes digitales, car si il est possible de les reproduire le problème reste quand même la difficulté à se procurer un moulage de l'original (et une empreinte sur un objet ne suffit pas ) !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)(et une empreinte sur un objet ne suffit pas ) !



Il avait l'air de dire que oui... Mais bon je n'y connais rien de toutes façons et on ne va pas s'arracher les yeux pour ça.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2007)

C'&#233;tait pas dans le Tous fich&#233;s! d'Arte?


----------



## cyp (28 Août 2007)

les agressions avec coupage de doigts vont commencer  
On pourra se faire dévaliser 10 fois au moins, après on sera tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'était pas dans le Tous fichés! d'Arte?



Je ne sais plus trop : c'était il y a 2 ou 3 ans.. Je verrai ce soir... Sur Wikipedia ils parlent de plusieurs techniques.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2007)

L'émission n'est pas aussi vieille (19 Juin).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'émission n'est pas aussi vieille (19 Juin).



J'avais pas fait attention à la date.  Tant pis


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2007)

Ce sera dans le magazine l'Expansion du jeudi 30 août

J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas amusant du tout

Vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## al02 (29 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce sera dans le magazine l'Expansion du jeudi 30 août
> 
> J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas amusant du tout
> 
> Vous tiendrais au courant



Plutôt que de manger du riz, mangeons des patates !

Et mangez des pommes .........   

et des carottes, ça donne bonne vue.


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Plutôt que de manger du riz, mangeons des patates !
> 
> Et mangez des pommes .........
> 
> et des carottes, ça donne bonne vue.


 
Les carottes n'empèchent pas les problèmes de têtes.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Août 2007)




----------



## loustic (29 Août 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Plutôt que de manger du riz, mangeons des patates !
> 
> Et mangez des pommes .........
> 
> et des carottes, ça donne bonne vue.



Les carottes rendent les cuisses roses et font avancer les ânes.

 

Mangez-en, bande de bourriques !


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Et maintenant l'iCar


----------



## Craquounette (29 Août 2007)

Et voilà, il arrive!!!!



> Pour l´heure, il n´est pas question d´abattre le loup "vaudois"



Je crois que cette petite phrase va rassurer certain


----------



## Malkovitch (29 Août 2007)

"Oonnn vaAA tous mourir, oooonnn vaaaAA tous mourir, on (...)

_lien &#224; dur&#233;e limit&#233;e. _


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Bzzz dit Maya


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Et maintenant l'iCar


Et tout suite après sa sortie, une Security Update.


----------



## al02 (29 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> "Oonnn vaAA tous mourir, oooonnn vaaaAA tous mourir, on (...)
> 
> _lien &#224; dur&#233;e limit&#233;e. _



Enfin  une nouvelle pas amusante du tout !  

Voir plus &#224; ce sujet :

http://www.mediaterre.org/scientifiques/actu,20070828143149.html

http://www.frequenceterre.com/artic...ment-Les-abeilles-en-voie-de-disparition.html

http://www.lesechos.fr/info/energie/4611614.htm

http://www.letemps.ch/template/societe.asp?page=8&article=213569

http://www.agoravox.fr/article.php3?id_article=28166

BONNE NUIT ET FAITES DE BEAUX CAUCHEMARDS ! 

Si &#231;a continue, il ne restera personne sur Terre pour acheter le successeur de L&#233;opard.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2007)

Et comme promis hier voici l'article de l'expansion de ce jour

C'est de moins en moins drôle


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

Sinon, un petit manuel pour faire fortune.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Sinon, un petit manuel pour faire fortune.



Tu me prêtes 10 000  ? ...
Il faut que je voie si ça marche...


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

T'as pas 10 000 ? T'as qu'&#224; racqueter un restaurant, fais pas iech.


----------



## duracel (30 Août 2007)

Une petite coquille bien plac&#233;e sur yahoo news (soulign&#233:

Pour la douce demoiselle de Pirates des Cara&#239;bes, les stars qui sortent sans petite culotte ne sont que des cochonnes !
Contrairement &#224; quelques-unes de ses cons?urs am&#233;ricaines qui semblent avoir oubli&#233; la d&#233;finition du mot "sous-v&#234;tements", Keira Knightley</B> crie &#224; qui veut l'entendre qu'il ne lui viendrait jamais &#224; l'id&#233;e de sortir sans petite culotte. 

 

Ici pour la version en ligne


----------



## richard-deux (31 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et comme promis hier voici l'article de l'expansion de ce jour
> 
> C'est de moins en moins drôle



Comme le dit l'article: "sur le sol européen".
Maintenant il faudrait voir aussi dans les pays en voix de développement. 
Lors de mon dernier voyage au Sénégal, j'ai eu l'impression, dans certain magasins, d'être dans une succursale des frères Tang.  :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Août 2007)

C'est &#231;a qui est bien avec les chinois. Le capitalisme totalitaire, &#231;a avait pas vraiment bien march&#233; jusque l&#224;. Trop lib&#233;raux, souvent, les dictateurs. Les chinois, c'est un mod&#232;le qui marche. Y vont nous envahir le monde de produits pourris. Les riches vont se prot&#233;ger, les pauvres vont crever. Restera les indiens, les chinois, deux trois arabes, les europ&#233;ens et les am&#233;ricains. Comme &#231;a ils nous boufferont tout cru, sans nioc man.
Ils s'en foutent que des gens cr&#232;vent vite ou a petit feu en mangeant de la daube. 
Ne plus s'attacher &#224; la valeur de la vie, c'est quand m&#234;me un progr&#232;s, non ? Un d&#233;tachement de l'esprit. Une avanc&#233;e vers la spiritualit&#233;.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, la Chine c'est vraiment le pays des possibles...

*De tous les possibles *


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est ça qui est bien avec les chinois. Le capitalisme totalitaire, ça avait pas vraiment bien marché jusque là. Trop libéraux, souvent, les dictateurs. Les chinois, c'est un modèle qui marche. Y vont nous envahir le monde de produits pourris. Les riches vont se protéger, les pauvres vont crever. Restera les indiens, les chinois, deux trois arabes, les européens et les américains. Comme ça ils nous boufferont tout cru, sans nioc man.
> Ils s'en foutent que des gens crèvent vite ou a petit feu en mangeant de la daube.
> Ne plus s'attacher à la valeur de la vie, c'est quand même un progrès, non ? Un détachement de l'esprit. Une avancée vers la spiritualité.



Dans le même genre, on a eu le lait breton mais selon les autorités, il a été retiré avant toute transformation. Manger, c'est vivre dangereusement


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Manger, c'est vivre dangereusement


C'est pour cela que je me contente de boire


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

Il y a vraiment de quoi perdre la t&#234;te


----------



## two (31 Août 2007)

d&#233;ja bu 

ici : 


duracel a dit:


> Les carottes n'emp&#232;chent pas les probl&#232;mes de t&#234;tes.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

tant pis...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2007)

> Elle a n&#233;cessit&#233; 1.800 heures de travail, 750 kg de r&#233;sine polyester, quatre hommes et une femme.



Pur&#233;e, l'app&#233;tit sexuel du mec.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2007)

Télé des astres


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Télé des astres



La télé désastre oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La télé désastre oui.


Souvent oui.


----------



## al02 (3 Septembre 2007)

Qui s'y frotte s'y pique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Mèque love note ouar !
:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mèque love note ouar !
> :love:



Une langue vivante le bosniaque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une langue vivante le bosniaque.



Ouais, hein ! Trop d'la balle (cal .50)


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2007)

source 



> TOULOUSE (Reuters) - Trois touristes norvégiens qui avaient réservé un séjour sur l'île grecque de Rhodes ont eu la désagréable surprise d'atterrir, lundi, sur l'aéroport de Rodez, au coeur de l'Aveyron.
> 
> 
> En réservant sur internet, ces trois touristes, deux femmes, Bente et Marit, accompagnées de Knut, mari de l'une d'elles, avaient commis une erreur d'orthographe en réservant leur voyage, confondant le "s" de Rhodes avec le "z" de Rodez, l'ordinateur et la compagnie aérienne Ryannair ayant d'eux-mêmes, ensuite, ôté le "h" de l'île de Rhodes avant de valider cette réservation.
> ...


----------



## al02 (4 Septembre 2007)

Cela me rappelle une anecdote.

Un copain me dit : &#171; ma femme a pris l'avion &#224; Hambourg pour partir en *Corr&#232;ze*. &#187;

Cela m'a paru bizarre, mais sans plus.

J'ai su par la suite qu'elle &#233;tait partie &#224; *ANCHORAGE* (Alaska)


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> source



_j'espère qu'ils sont aller se faire un Super aligot au Bowling
_


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

oui, il faut réinventer la roue !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

Le système informatique du Pentagone piraté par des militaires chinois


----------



## duracel (5 Septembre 2007)

Donner son coeur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Décidément, la Chine c'est vraiment le pays des possibles...
> 
> *De tous les possibles *



Rien à voir avec les "éléphants du PS" ??


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> source



Ces ruténois. Prêts à tout pour attirer du monde chez eux.


----------



## duracel (5 Septembre 2007)

Maintenat le Zune Phone?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Maintenat le Zune Phone?



Et bient&#244;t le Zune aPhone?     :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et bientôt le Zune aPhone?     :rateau:


J'en reste sans voix.


----------



## Nobody (5 Septembre 2007)

Se m&#233;fier d'Amok (une nouvelle preuve, s'il en fallait une). Je suis pass&#233; par St Maximin cet &#233;t&#233;. Je ne me suis pas arr&#234;t&#233;. J'ai bien fait.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Septembre 2007)

Nouveaux iPod !


----------



## al02 (6 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Se méfier d'Amok (une nouvelle preuve, s'il en fallait une). Je suis passé par St Maximin cet été. Je ne me suis pas arrêté. J'ai bien fait.





> Des ressemblances entre l'assassinat réel et le crime décrit dans le roman "*Amok*" que Krystian Bala a publié trois ans plus tard ont permis de rouvrir la procédure et de modifier l'acte d'accusation.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

*La guerre des formats bureautiques aura bien lieu*


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2007)

cheeeese !


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> cheeeese !



Oh oui, souriez !
Après on en fera des films !


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2007)

en parlant de sourire, de rire et de film, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ceux de gilbert fastaenecken. (mais rien sur google sur ce travail en particulier)


----------



## Craquounette (6 Septembre 2007)

Bière russe aromatisée ou que faites-vous de vos préservatifs usagés


----------



## richard-deux (6 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Bière russe aromatisée ou que faites-vous de vos préservatifs usagés





> Un Moscovite demande près de deux millions de dollars de préjudice moral après avoir découvert dans une bouteille de bière l'emballage déchiré d'un préservatif et "un fragment de matière plastique", a indiqué son avocate.






> Mais "les tribunaux sont encore très timides face aux compagnies", a estimé Mme Gourevitch citant le cas d'une société condamnée en 2005 à payer 40 dollars de préjudice moral à trois Russes qui avaient découvert un raton desséché dans un paquet de croûtons.



Je crois que ce moscovite ne doit pas trop espérer ses 2 millions de dollars.


----------



## al02 (6 Septembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je crois que ce moscovite ne doit pas trop espérer ses 2 millions de *dollars*.



C'est un *roublard* !


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Septembre 2007)

La menace am&#233;ricaine survole les USA.


----------



## al02 (7 Septembre 2007)

Trop pr&#232;s d'une &#233;glise, le bar doit fermer

Le *hic* : il est 2 m trop pr&#232;s !  

N'importe quoi.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

j'ai toujours r&#234;v&#233; d'&#234;tre une hotesse...


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> j'ai toujours rêvé d'être une hotesse...


Facile !...
Suffit de savoir lire !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Trop près d'une église, le bar doit fermer
> 
> Le *hic* : il est 2 m trop près !
> 
> N'importe quoi.



Je suis plutôt pour raser l'église si elle n'est pas classée monument historique...


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis plutôt pour raser l'église si elle n'est pas classée monument historique...



Et d'ailleurs, je voudrais pas dire du mal mais, on y boit bien du vin à l'église non ?


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Facile !...
> Suffit de savoir lire !...



tirhum... ticon


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2007)

trois news à la con. La religion n'est plus l'opium du peuple. Son Crack peut-être?

1
2
3


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2007)

Boire ou marcher il faut choisir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Boire ou marcher il faut choisir


J'ai choisi : je marche.


----------



## al02 (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et d'ailleurs, je voudrais pas dire du mal mais, on y boit bien du vin à l'église *non* ?



*Messie* !


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

Ils peuvent même plus bidouiller tranquille


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2007)

*avec un chef pareil&#8230;*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons je pense pas que &#231;a soit lui qui d&#233;cide vraiment


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2007)

Non, c'est Dieu le père.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Non, c'est Dieu le père.



Hein  G.W.Bush senior est dieu :affraid: Je croyais que c'était Doc Evil


----------



## two (8 Septembre 2007)

l'&#233;cole de la souffrance ...

ceci dit les photos sont souvent superbes... m&#234;me si je ne souhaiterais a aucun enfant d'avoir &#224; passer par l&#224; :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2007)

two a dit:


> l'école de la souffrance ...
> 
> ceci dit les photos sont souvent superbes... même si je ne souhaiterais a aucun enfant d'avoir à passer par là :affraid:



J'en ai mal pour eux... :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a c'est rien, que 6h/j, apr&#232;s ils ont 12h/j pour fabriquer des macs.


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2007)

source



> WIL, Suisse - Une femme a tenté sans trop de conviction de braquer une banque vendredi après-midi à Wil dans le canton suisse de Saint-Gall (nord-est). Après être rentrée dans l'établissement, elle a noué un mouchoir autour de sa bouche et tendu un papier à l'employée au guichet, lui demandant de lui remettre l'argent sous peine de représailles.
> 
> 
> 
> L'employée ne s'est pas laissé intimider par cette apprentie braqueuse désarmée: elle l'a priée de prendre la porte, ce que cette dernière s'est empressée de faire, a expliqué samedi la police cantonale. AP


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2007)

C'est pô gagné

 Et si on faisait une semaine 'infos vraiment intéressantes' ?


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2007)

Tromper de fil, nan?


----------



## fpoil (11 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pô gagné
> 
> Et si on faisait une semaine 'infos vraiment intéressantes' ?



il joue dans l'équipe... je n'avais pas remarqué


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fum&#233; Alexandre Adler du Figaro mais dans cet article sur un &#233;clatement possible de la Belgique, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre de la bonne... 



> Mais voil&#224;, les Wallons et les Bruxellois n'auront aucune envie de former un &#201;tat croupion sym&#233;trique. Comme chacun devrait le savoir, c'est le 14 Juillet que l'on f&#234;te &#224; Li&#232;ge, c'est &#224; Paris que l'on a sacr&#233; Michaux, Marguerite Yourcenar, Simenon et m&#234;me le prix Nobel de litt&#233;rature belge, Maurice Maeterlinck, qui jugeait sa langue natale flamande impropre &#224; la litt&#233;rature. En se choisissant une non-capitale &#224; Namur, en intitulant sa repr&#233;sentation &#224; Paris _&#171; communaut&#233; __fran&#231;aise &#187;_ et non _&#171; communaut&#233; francophone &#187;_, nos compatriotes d'outre-Qui&#233;vrain nous ont d&#233;j&#224; tout dit. Comme Helmut Kohl en 1990, Nicolas Sarkozy a donc toutes les chances de devoir gouverner une France plus grande, un peu appauvrie par la crise industrielle chronique de ses nouvelles r&#233;gions irr&#233;dentistes, et un Parti socialiste certes &#233;cr&#234;t&#233; de ses &#233;lites les plus parisiennes, mais recentr&#233; sur la vieille base populaire du Borinage et de la vall&#233;e de la Meuse, pour ne pas parler des bobos bruxellois qui valent bien les n&#244;tres.


C'est la conclusion mais le reste de l'article est &#224; l'avenant. :mouais: Effarant. 

Oui encore un post sur la Gelbique. D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose:


----------



## al02 (11 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fum&#233; Alexandre Adler du Figaro mais dans cet article sur un &#233;clatement possible de la Belgique, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre de la bonne...
> 
> C'est la conclusion mais le reste de l'article est &#224; l'avenant. :mouais: Effarant.
> 
> Oui encore un post sur la Gelbique. D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose:



De la m&#234;me veine :

La ville flamande de Hal va interdire les panneaux routiers bilingues  



> Hal, 35.000 habitants, est la plus m&#233;ridionale des villes n&#233;erlandophones, coinc&#233;e dans un &#233;troit couloir entre la r&#233;gion bilingue de Bruxelles et la Wallonie francophone.
> 
> *La question linguistique dans la banlieue de Bruxelles*, dont Hal fait partie, est au coeur de la crise de confiance entre francophones et n&#233;erlandophones *qui emp&#234;che depuis trois mois la formation d'un nouveau gouvernement belge.*



La solution : passer &#224; l'esp&#233;ranto


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2007)

Je pensais que ça existait depuis longtemps non ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Septembre 2007)

_mais quelle image ça donne de la police aux enfants ça ?!"_
 :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Septembre 2007)

Google Earth pour aider à retouver Steve Fossett


----------



## duracel (12 Septembre 2007)

Obligé de faire l'amour

Prochaine étape l'interdit de mourir?


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2007)

*Dure de se faire un nom dans le cin&#233;ma...*


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *Dure de se faire un nom dans le cinéma...*



Mary à tout pris.     :rateau:


----------



## duracel (12 Septembre 2007)

Le monde va bien, continuons à dormir


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Prochaine étape l'interdit de mourir?



Ah nan, ça, ça a déjà été fait par un maire de France qui s'était vu refuser par le préfet l'autorisation d'extension du cimetière communal, et donc, avais pris un arrêté interdisant les décès sur le territoire de sa commune. Je ne me souviens plus de quand ça date, mais ça fait un moment déjà !


----------



## duracel (12 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, ça, ça a déjà été fait par un maire de France qui s'était vu refuser par le préfet l'autorisation d'extension du cimetière communal, et donc, avais pris un arrêté interdisant les décès sur le territoire de sa commune. Je ne me souviens plus de quand ça date, mais ça fait un moment déjà !


 
Je me souviens d'une telle interdiction faite par un maire au Brésil. Pour la France je ne savais pas, si tu retrouves un lien, je suis preneur.

Je peux en mettre un pour l'histoire brésilienne, ici sur un site d'un utilisateur remarqué du forum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Je me souviens d'une telle interdiction faite par un maire au Brésil. Pour la France je ne savais pas, si tu retrouves un lien, je suis preneur.
> 
> Je peux en mettre un pour l'histoire brésilienne, ici sur un site d'un utilisateur remarqué du forum.



Non, j'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé. De mémoire ça remonte au milieu des années 90, j'ai entendu parler de ça au bureau, dans la boite ou je bossais avant de me lancer comme indépendant.


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

Vu que le d&#233;conseil du jour est ferm&#233;, je post ici :mouais: C'est de l'actu apr&#232;s tout...  


Trop bien ce site ! On va pouvoir faire des concours !!

Avec 2 rochefort 10 &#224; 11,5&#176; on fait d&#233;j&#224; p&#233;ter les scores !!  :lol:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

On peut pas faire des mélanges bière-vin


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_c'est parce qu'il faut pas&#8230; 

avec ems deux bourbons, je suis &#224; la moiti&#233; de jptk&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4402115 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est parce qu'il faut pas
> 
> avec ems deux bourbons, je suis à la moitié de jptk
> _








Et celle-là tu as déjà essayé? La seule que j'ai jamais bu où on sent l'alcool passer. 

À la troisième, j'étais dedans :rose:


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_ah yen a d'autres tu sais&#8230; 

mais je suis plus Orval, Duvel, Kwak perso&#8230; 
_


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2007)

A 12&#176;, c'est plus de la bi&#232;re  
Et puis avec un nom pareil, tu m'&#233;tonnes qu'on fasse des c*nneries apr&#232;s en avoir bu (oui, je sais, c'est facile  )

D'ailleurs y'a un d&#233;put&#233; qui a du en abuser

_M&#234;me pas, h&#233;las, me chuchote-t-on dans l'oreillette_


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et celle-l&#224; tu as d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;? La seule que j'ai jamais bu o&#249; on sent l'alcool passer.
> 
> &#192; la troisi&#232;me, j'&#233;tais dedans&#8230; :rose:



Essaie celle l&#224;, alors, une seule te suffira :rateau:




Mais attention, c'est pas de la "mort subite", il lui faut du temps, mais elle tue ! (demande &#224; Janis Joplin)


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

*une bonne bière, un bon hamburger pour sauver la planête*


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *une bonne bière, un bon hamburger pour sauver la planête*




Faudrait quand même vérifier deux choses : qu'il n'y a pas d'oignon dans le Big Mac©, et que les rots ne contiennent pas de gaz à effet de serre


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faudrait quand même vérifier deux choses : qu'il n'y a pas d'oignon dans le Big Mac©, et que les rots ne contiennent pas de gaz à effet de serre


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *une bonne bière, un bon hamburger pour sauver la planête*



Et s'ils faisaient plutôt 1 hamburger acheté = 1 offert aux populations des pays où sévit la famine ?


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et s'ils faisaient plutôt 1 hamburger acheté = 1 offert aux populations des pays où sévit la famine ?



tu bosses dans le marketing toi ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tu bosses dans le marketing toi ? :mouais:



Tu veux dire le vending ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux dire le vending ?



Non, il veut dire l'arnaquing


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une de ces envies de piler...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces envies de piler...



De la marque NoPoPo, c'est une blague, c'est pas possible...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces envies de piler...



J'ai une de ces envie de faire une photo, moi !
je reviens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je reviens.



Attention avec la pipette


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces envies de piler...



Attention pour ceux qui voudraient essayer de recharger leur appareil directement, sans la pile...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces envies de piler...



Dur_&#224;_selle.     :rateau:


Je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors.  -->[]


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces envies de piler...



mais pour pas gaspilller, il faut boire ta biere avant


----------



## duracel (13 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une de ces envies de piler...


 


Mobyduck a dit:


> Dur_&#224;_selle.    :rateau:
> 
> 
> Je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors. -->[]


 

Quelqu'un me demande?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Quelqu'un me demande?


Ben tu tombes pile toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Quelqu'un me demande?





Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben tu tombes pile toi



Attends, DJ va te mettre au courant


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, DJ va te mettre au courant



ha bé...... ça volt bas ce soir.....




>>>> ok ok


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ha bé...... ça volt bas ce soir.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et encore, si on fait pas gaffe, on en perd :rateau: Enfin ... faut être un homme, pour résister


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, si on fait pas gaffe, on en perd :rateau: Enfin ... faut être un homme, pour résister



et c'est lorsque l'on condense à tord, que l'on se retrouve à court de jus ! 
:mouais:
:rateau:



nous sommes donc sur la même longueur d'onde.......


----------



## cyp (13 Septembre 2007)

quelle intensit&#233; dans cet encha&#238;nement de jeux de mots... c'est &#233;lectrisant ! 
Je me branche dessus


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> et c'est lorsque l'on condense à tord, que l'on se retrouve à court de jus !
> :mouais:
> :rateau:
> 
> ...




Je t'arrête tout de suite. On en a déjà un, de P77.
Deux, c'est pas possible.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je t'arrête tout de suite. On en a déjà un, de P77.
> Deux, c'est pas possible.



Pour les heures creuses ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a commence vraiment &#224; devenir insoutenable


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

Tu dis &#231;a parce que t'es en heures pleines.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'es en heures pleines.



N'insiste pas, il va résilier son abonnement


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

Lui ? Avec ce que lui a co&#251;t&#233; son disjoncteur diff&#233;rentiel, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

Enfin, je le comprends. A sa place, &#231;a fait longtemps que j'aurais p&#233;t&#233; les plombs.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

P&#233;ter les plombs, lacher l'&#233;ponge, laisser b&#233;ton.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Merde&#8230; c'est &#233;trange.

Bizarrement, je trouve &#231;a tout d'un coup plus dr&#244;le


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

Ouais.
Enfin, r&#233;clamer, &#231;a se fait pas. Un peu de dignit&#233;, merdre.
Et puis bon, t'as sign&#233;, c'est pour en chier.
Faut pas l'oublier.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Je l'ai perdue au champs d'honneur&#8230; apu&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

Certes.
Mais tu y as trouv&#233; la lucidit&#233;.
L'un dans l'autre...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'un dans l'autre...


On  prend toujours du plaisir


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

A ce propos.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a&#8230; si vous l'dites, je vais pas vous contredire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> A ce propos.


Mouahahahahahaahhaaa !!! RO la 7 !!!! LA SEEEEPT !!!!

Excellent.

voil&#224; voil&#224;


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2007)

love on the phone


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> A ce propos.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4403470 a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahaahhaaa !!! RO la 7 !!!! LA SEEEEPT !!!!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> voilà voilà





starmac a dit:


> love on the phone



Bande de tarés.
Merci bien, j'ai bien rigolé !


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bande de tar&#233;s.
> Merci bien, j'ai bien rigol&#233; !



Ah ? Bon&#8230; mais c'est pas tout &#231;a, c'est qu'on a faim maintenant :

prot&#233;ines

glucides


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Septembre 2007)

Rome Poudrée.

Des flocons de neige particuliers flottent dans l'air de la ville de Rome : des traces de cocaïne. C'est ce qu'a révélé une étude de l'institut italien pour la pollution atmosphérique à partir d'un test comparatif entre Rome, Tarente (en Italie du sud) et Alger. Ces deux dernières villes sont "clean", mais l'air de la capitale italienne où vivraient plus de 10 000 cocaïnomanes est contaminé à hauteur de 0,1 nanogramme par mètre cube d'air. Dans certains endroits, la concentration en cocaïne s'élève pour afficher dix fois les niveaux de dioxine, un polluant commun.
La presse italienne s'est emparée de l'information et a révélé que les niveaux les plus élevés de poudre blanche se situaient non loin d'une université. _"Nous ne suggérons aucun rapport de cause à effet"_, a commenté, dans un élan politiquement correct, le directeur de l'institut.
_Science, 316, 1547, 2007_

La Recherche, septembre 2007, n° 411 - rubrique Curiosa.D)


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2007)

Ah ces perruques poudrées (source rfi)



> Pratiques inattendues au Parlement européen
> 
> (MFI) Les journalistes dune chaîne privée de la télévision allemande ont mené une enquête un peu particulière, dans les toilettes du Parlement européen. Les échantillons prélevés ont été analysés par lInstitut de Recherche biomedical et pharmaceutique de Nüremberg. Quarante-et-un sanitaires sur les 46 examinés ont révélé des traces de cocaïne, jusque dans les toilettes voisines de la salle des séances pleinières. En 2000, la chaîne avait déjà trouvé des traces de cette drogue au Parlement allemand dans 22 des 26 toilettes des députés. Suivant lexemple de leurs confrères, les reporters britanniques nont découvert des traces de cocaïne « que » dans 4 des 22 toilettes de leurs parlementaires. Mais, dans tous les cas, il fut impossible de savoir qui étaient les utilisateurs de la drogue : députés, employés des institutions, ou public. Le Parlement européen a accueilli la nouvelle en soulignant lillégalité de lenquête.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas, les anglais sont plus classes. Ils sniffent pas dans les toilettes.


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Septembre 2007)

C'est fendard la world économie. 

http://www.courrierinternational.com/article.asp?obj_id=28533

_ Edit : Heu peut être plus d'actualité. Oct 2004._


----------



## richard-deux (14 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En tout cas, les anglais sont plus classes. Ils sniffent pas dans les toilettes.



_La consommation de cocaïne à Londres est en forte augmentation, selon les résultats d'une analyse des eaux de la Tamise présentés dimanche par l'hebdomadaire conservateur Sunday Telegraph. 

L'étude a consisté à mesurer la quantité de cette drogue passée des urines des consommateurs aux eaux du fleuve via les égouts. 

Quelque 150.000 «lignes» (doses) du stupéfiant sont absorbées chaque jour dans la capitale britannique, ressort-il de cette enquête suggérant que les statistiques officielles sont 15 fois inférieures aux chiffres réels. 

Quelque 139 décès ont été attribués à la cocaïne en Grande-Bretagne en 2002, dernière année pour laquelle un chiffre est disponible. Le nombre des morts était de 19 en 1996. 

AFP, le 6 novembre 2005_


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2007)

C'est bien ce que je disais, les anglais, eux, ils pissent dans les toilettes.

Sinon, un truc qui pourrait paraitre amusant, mais qui porte &#224; r&#233;flexion :

Katsumi condamn&#233;e &#224; changer de nom.

Parce que la starlette du porno, on lui reproche aussi les anciennes pages r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;es &#224; son ancien pseudo.
Comme si elle pouvait changer les jaquettes, ou qu'elle &#233;tait responsable de l'utilisation de son nom &#224; travers le web...

En passant, richardeux, le premier article l&#224;-dessus mentionne le pr&#233;c&#233;dent Harcourt....


----------



## al02 (15 Septembre 2007)

Moulins à prières !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Moulins &#224; pri&#232;res !


A quand un iPod Prayer Edition (Steeeeeeeeve ? ) ?


----------



## al02 (18 Septembre 2007)

For(t) Sale !

Et une ench&#232;re, une fois !  



> Il avait mis le pays en vente pour une valeur de d&#233;part de *un euro*, mais apr&#232;s 26 offres, le montant s'&#233;tait envol&#233; pour atteindre *10 millions d'euros.*


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2007)

> Cette annonce intervient au centième jour de la crise politique qui secoue la Belgique et fait craindre l'éclatement imminent du pays.


Peuvent pas se mettre d'accord ces nigauds?!    :hein:


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Peuvent pas se mettre d'accord ces nigauds?!    :hein:



P77 inside : il ne sont ni goth ni gaulois mais belge


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Peuvent pas se mettre d'accord *ces nigauds*?!    :hein:



Merci.  

Plus s&#233;rieusement, faut pas croire ce que raconte la presse qui exag&#232;re toujours les choses pour faire vendre... Quand ils ne sont pas carr&#233;ment &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque. :hein: La situation est grave mais par le pass&#233; on a d&#233;j&#224; connu des crises plus longues encore. On va finir par trouver un compromis comme d'hab. 

Un article de wikipedia, pour comprendre pourquoi on en est arriv&#233; l&#224;. 

edit : un autre avis dans la libre.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Merci.



Allons, je parlais des politiciens, pas du citoyen lambda.  



gloup gloup a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, faut pas croire ce que raconte la presse qui exagère toujours les choses pour faire vendre... Quand ils ne sont pas carrément à côté de la plaque. :hein: La situation est grave mais par le passé on a déjà connu des crises plus longues encore. On va finir par trouver un compromis comme d'hab.
> 
> Un article de wikipedia, pour comprendre pourquoi on en est arrivé là.
> 
> edit : un autre avis dans la libre.



Merci pour toutes ces précisions.


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2007)

Hier chez Mermert c'&#233;tait le mec qui a pass&#233; 5 ans &#224; Guantanamo pour rien, un allemand d'origine pakistanaise je crois, quand on voit l'horreur de ce qu'il d&#233;crit, des conditions de d&#233;tention de ce camp, je me dis que vraiment on ne vit pas dans le monde qu'on nous d&#233;crit tous les jours et surtout je trouve qu'on ferme tous les yeux sur des atrocit&#233;s, qu'on les l&#233;gitime m&#234;me car qui ne dit mot consent. :mouais:  

"tu sais ce que les nazis on fait aux juifs dans les camps, bah ici on va te faire pareil" (c'est ce qu'on lui a dit &#224; son arriv&#233;e)

Le mec avait 19 ans quoi... le pire dans l'histoire c'est qu'au bout de 5 mois, sa totale innocence a &#233;t&#233; prouv&#233;e, mais l'actuel ministre des affaires &#233;trang&#232;res allemandes &#224; refuser qu'il soit rapatri&#233; en Allemagne, du coup il est rest&#233; 4,5 ann&#233;es de plus l&#224;-bas. L'affaire fait donc grand bruit car en plus c'est un des t&#233;moignages les plus fort qu'on a pu avoir jusqu'&#224; maintenant. Le type aujourd'hui porte plainte contre son pays. Il avait &#233;t&#233; vendu pour 3000 $ par les autorit&#233;s pakistanaises aux am&#233;ricains qui mettaient la pressions et faisaient miroiter les primes pour qu'on leur ram&#232;ne le plus de types possible.

Enferm&#233; pendant 3 mois dans le noir, pendu &#224; des cha&#238;nes pendant des jours et surveill&#233; par un docteur pour voir s'il pouvait tenir encore (un classique dans les camps de torture), j'en passe et des meilleurs, battus r&#233;guli&#232;rement, pas nourris.. etc.

J'admire la force de ce type... il &#233;tait au Pakistan pour &#233;tudier l'Islam, rien de particulier, m&#234;me pas une branche un peu extr&#233;miste, c'est juste un musulman pratiquant.



*[les avis politiques sont &#224; garder pour le comptoir&#8230;]
*
L&#224; je pense &#224; quelqu'un l'autre jour qui disait que nous n'entendions plus et ne voyions plus et je crois qu'il avait raison.


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

Dingue ! La Belgique à vendrehttp://www.actuello.com/-293744-belgique-vendre-.html, une fois .  


Ils vendent vraiment n'importe quoi, sur e-bay...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Rien que 4 messages dans cette même page qui parle de ton actu 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Peuvent pas se mettre d'accord ces nigauds?!    :hein:





al02 a dit:


> For(t) Sale !
> 
> Et une enchère, une fois !





gloup gloup a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, faut pas croire ce que raconte la presse qui exagère toujours les choses pour faire vendre... Quand ils ne sont pas carrément à côté de la plaque. :hein: La situation est grave mais par le passé on a déjà connu des crises plus longues encore. On va finir par trouver un compromis comme d'hab.
> 
> ...





Mobyduck a dit:


> Allons, je parlais des politiciens, pas du citoyen lambda.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces précisions.


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2007)

*Mondial : les portugais battent les All Blacks*


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409046 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que 4 messages dans cette m&#234;me page qui parle de ton actu&#8230;







Oups, j'avais pas percut&#233;. D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Pas de souci


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Pas vraiment dans le sujet, mais pas vraiment hors sujet non plus.

A voir, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas regardé Arte hier soir : "*Etats unis, la richesse à crédit*".
Rediffusion cet après midi à 14h00 et le 20 septembre à 5h00.


----------



## raphpascual (19 Septembre 2007)

Électrifié pour avoir dépassé son temps de parole :sick:


----------



## fpoil (19 Septembre 2007)

c'est quoi d'après vous ?


et bien une équipe de ... Segway Polo

et c'est l'équipe des Silicon Valley Aftershocks qui a gagné la coupe du monde officieuse

pour en savoir plus


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Électrifié pour avoir dépassé son temps de parole :sick:




"_Plus inquiétant, la vidéo montre quAndrew Meyer na pas reçu de soutien de la part des autres étudiants à part quelques cris_".

Il est bien loin, le temps où ce pays faisait rêver.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "_Plus inqui&#233;tant, la vid&#233;o montre qu&#8217;Andrew Meyer n&#8217;a pas re&#231;u de soutien de la part des autres &#233;tudiants &#224; part quelques cris_".
> 
> Il est bien loin, le temps o&#249; ce pays faisait r&#234;ver.


 
ouaips..... n'ont qu'&#224; venir en Belgique..... 

"waar vlamingen thuis zijn...."

 
:mouais:


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouaips..... n'ont qu'à venir en Belgique



Ah mais il y a une grosse différence ! La Belgique n'a _*jamais*_ fait rêver personne ! 

T'imagines _Easy Rider_ ou _Hair_ avec l'accent belge ? Et "_New York, New York_" de Sinatra remplacé par "_Bruxelles, Bruxelles_" par Annie Cordy ?!


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "_Plus inquiétant, la vidéo montre quAndrew Meyer na pas reçu de soutien de la part des autres étudiants à part quelques cris_".
> 
> Il est bien loin, le temps où ce pays faisait rêver.




Vive la démocratie   
C'est du même genre chez nous de toute façon, une vaste blague ces démocraties autoritaires, plus rien à voir avec ce qu'elles ont pu être.:mouais:


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

_*Si vous avez du temps &#224; perdre*_


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais il y a une grosse différence ! La Belgique n'a _*jamais*_ fait rêver personne !
> 
> T'imagines _Easy Rider_ ou _Hair_ avec l'accent belge ? Et "_New York, New York_" de Sinatra remplacé par "_Bruxelles, Bruxelles_" par Annie Cordy ?!



Et "Hit the road, Jack" par "Mange ta frite, Paul"


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

Alors, pour Singing in the rain, &#231;a sera Adamo ou &#231;a ne sera pas  (Jail house Rock, c'est mort, ils ont pas voulu naturaliser Johnny )


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _*Si vous avez du temps à perdre*_



Combien de naissances 8 ou 9 mois plus tard parmi les passagères ? A suivre...


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Combien de naissances 8 ou 9 mois plus tard parmi les passagères ? A suivre...


Je n'avais pas vu le voyage sous cet angle là.

Je ne garde pas de souvenirs impérissables de nuits en camping... ça doit être ça


----------



## duracel (19 Septembre 2007)

A l'école du chiffre.


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

_j'aime toujours autant _


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2007)

Les martiens nous balancent des poules puantes !!  (des boules puantes &#233;videmment il fallait lire...    je me fais rire tout seul avec mes fautes &#224; la con !)


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Combien de naissances 8 ou 9 mois plus tard parmi les passagères ? A suivre...





starmac a dit:


> Je ne garde pas de souvenirs impérissables de nuits en camping... ça doit être ça



Euh, non, Amok pas douze semaines de suite. Dieu m'en garde. Mais des 4 à 6 semaines oui :/

Et il arrive un moment (il arrive assez vite en ce qui me concerne) où tu remplaces le mot proximité par promiscuité


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> (il arrive assez vite en ce qui me concerne) o&#249; tu remplaces le mot proximit&#233; par promiscuit&#233;



D'ailleurs, il ne croyait pas si bien dire  Maintenant multiplions 12 semaines par une demi seconde :affraid:


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il ne croyait pas si bien dire  Maintenant multiplions 12 semaines par une demi seconde :affraid:



Le "coup de foudre", est une saloperie bas&#233;e uniquement sur le physique. Le fait que cela se fasse en une demi seconde le confirme bien, tout comme cela confirme l'aspect hautement dangereux de l'&#233;lectricit&#233;. D'o&#249; ce conseil qu'il faut inlassablement r&#233;p&#233;ter : si vous avez le coup de foudre, n'introduisez _*jamais*_ une quelconque partie de votre anatomie dans la prise sous peine d'un arr&#234;t cardiaque !


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais il y a une grosse différence ! La Belgique n'a _*jamais*_ fait rêver personne !





D'ailleurs, qui se vanterait en prononçant la phrase fatale : "_j'ai passé(e) la nuit avec un(e) Belge ?!!!_", à l'inverse de _une brésilienne_, ou top du top : _un Français_ ?! 

Non, résolument, ca ne fonctionne pas. Un peu comme les Hélvètes, même si c'est _moins pire_.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Paul doit avoir quelques noms &#224; te donner  

Si il s'en souvient, &#231;a d&#233;pend du _grammage_ de la soir&#233;e


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _j'aime toujours autant _


&#199;a a l'air ... Con, surtout ! :mouais:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il ne croyait pas si bien dire  Maintenant multiplions 12 semaines par une demi seconde :affraid:



T'as oublier de diviser par 20 Minutes


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409660 a dit:
			
		

> Paul doit avoir quelques noms &#224; te donner
> 
> Si il s'en souvient, &#231;a d&#233;pend du _grammage_ de la soir&#233;e



Ah mais je ne remets pas en cause l'aspect amusant de la chose ! J'ai une amie qui nous racontait avec quelle d&#233;lectation elle avait suc&#233; un Eskimo dans une salle de cin&#233;ma lors de la projection de "mon cul sur la banquise", et ce souvenir lui laissait un voile dans les yeux... Ce genre d'exp&#233;rience est toujours de bon ton sur un CV amoureux, mais de l&#224; &#224; s'en fabriquer des badges il y a un pas que l'homme de go&#251;t ne franchit pas.

Mais bon, c'est un peu comme pour les femmes tester la ZX de Roberto : ca va 5 minutes (ce qui tombe bien puisque, renseignement pris c'est la dur&#233;e moyenne de la balade !) mais ensuite t'as envie de descendre. Et ta vie aventureuse, mon chat, t'a peut-&#234;tre permis de constater que descendre d'une Belge en cours de voyage est loin d'&#234;tre &#233;vident. Expliquer ici pourquoi serait clairement hors charte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça a l'air ... Con, surtout ! :mouais:



Il y a ceux qui montent leurs gammes sur un manche virtuel et les autres


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça a l'air ... Con, surtout ! :mouais:




Pas sûr, faut voir ça comme des performances d'acteur, un peu comme les mimes quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas sûr, faut voir ça comme des performances d'acteur, un peu comme les mimes quoi



Bon, faut savoir, c'est de l'art, où du sport ? parce que la notion de "championnat du monde" ne me parait pas compatible avec l'art :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Le patinage artistique, c'est de l'art ou du sport ?

Il n'y a pas forc&#233;ment d'incompatibilit&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409687 a dit:
			
		

> Le patinage artistique, c'est de l'art ou du sport ?



Pour moi, c'est du sport, à 100%


----------



## raphpascual (19 Septembre 2007)

Et la danse, t'en fais quoi? de la gymnastique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Et la danse, t'en fais quoi? de la gymnastique ?



La danse, c'est de la danse, il n'y a pas de championnat à l'opéra, que je sache !


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La danse, c'est de la danse, il n'y a pas de championnat à l'opéra, que je sache !



Pourtant, j'en ai connues, des championnes de l'opéra. Capables de faire des pointes à toute vitesse dès qu'il s'agissait de m'empêcher de fusiller le budget vacances dans l'achat d'un nouvel ampli, par exemple. Ceci étant, elles n'avaient rien du petit rat, si ce n'est le museau frémissant.


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La danse, c'est de la danse, il n'y a pas de championnat à l'opéra, que je sache !



En fait t'es un peu psycho rigide quoi


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Et la danse, t'en fais quoi? de la gymnastique ?



Toute danse n'est pas art.
Il y a beaucoup de disciplines dansées qui donnent lieu a des classements et des championnats, tout ce qu'on appelle la danse sportive, dont l'épreuve de danse de patinage artistique.
Ce qui distingue l'art du sport est justement l'impossibilité de la mesure autre que subjective de la valeur de la performance artistique.


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

regardez moi ça, si c'est pas de l'art !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2007)

Ouai, dans le genre l'air guitar et les "champions" qui en parlent me font beaucoup penser à des artistes ratées tel que ma prof d'arts plastiques et celle de musique de mes 4années au collège ; 
Très dans le délire je me la joue artiste, les fringues, les paroles, les fausses "ah je la voyais pas comme ça cette peinture, je viens de la comprendre au fond de moi" ;  "je la ressent mieux que vous cette chanson", et des conneries du genre, tout en sachant n'avoir aucun talent mais seulement se donnant l'apparence, qui savent très bien qu'elles auraient aimé être le contraire de ce qu'elles sont (avec le talent mais pas seulement "que dlagueule" et pas avoir besoin de se dire artiste pour se sentir l'être), mais hélas... :sleep: 

Bref, ils auraient ptet mieux fait de rien faire que de penser que faire semblant de tenir une guitare en disant que c'est technique ça les rapprocherait de ce qu'ils auraient aimé être... :sleep:


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, dans le genre l'air guitar et les "champions" qui en parlent me font beaucoup penser à des artistes ratées tel que ma prof d'arts plastiques et celle de musique de mes 4années au collège ;
> Très dans le délire je me la joue artiste, les fringues, les paroles, les fausses "ah je la voyais pas comme ça cette peinture, je viens de la comprendre au fond de moi" ;  "je la ressent mieux que vous cette chanson", et des conneries du genre, tout en sachant n'avoir aucun talent mais seulement se donnant l'apparence, qui savent très bien qu'elles auraient aimé être le contraire de ce qu'elles sont (avec le talent mais pas seulement "que dlagueule" et pas avoir besoin de se dire artiste pour se sentir l'être), mais hélas... :sleep:
> 
> Bref, ils auraient ptet mieux fait de rien faire que de penser que faire semblant de tenir une guitare en disant que c'est technique ça les rapprocherait de ce qu'ils auraient aimé être... :sleep:



16 ans et déjà désabusé...
Et t'écoutes pas du punk :/


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2007)

15... S'il te plait  

Nan j'écoute pas du punk (enfin maintenant tout les groupes rock sont qualifiés de Punk Rock donc après ça dépend de quelle sorte tu parle... Plus comme à la bonne vieille époque ça... Comment ça j'étais pas né à cette époque là ? )


----------



## raphpascual (19 Septembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4409811 a dit:
			
		

> Toute danse n'est pas art.
> Il y a beaucoup de disciplines dans&#233;es qui donnent lieu a des classements et des championnats, tout ce qu'on appelle la danse sportive, dont l'&#233;preuve de danse de patinage artistique.
> Ce qui distingue l'art du sport est justement l'impossibilit&#233; de la mesure autre que subjective de la valeur de la performance artistique.



Il n'en reste que... quand on rencontre le mot art dans une discipline sportive comme  "patinage artistique", mais encore " arts martiaux", ce terme n'appara&#238;t pas l&#224; comme &#231;a, par hasard. Dans le dernier cas ,les arts martiaux, &#233;taient consid&#233;r&#233;s comme tels avant de devenir un "sport artistique". Aujourd'hui la gestuelle n&#8217;est plus porteuses du message initial, surtout en occident, on pr&#233;f&#232;re donc s'int&#233;resser &#224; la performance brute et aux r&#233;sultats. C'est un point de vu sportif...
Pourquoi vouloir mettre des barri&#232;res entre les genres?


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir mettre des barrières entre les genres?



A quand le championnat de Lorraine minime de peinture ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir mettre des barrières entre les genres?




Parce que les gens préfèrent quand c'est bien placardé et plus clair que abstrait, parce que ça fait plus sécurité d'être en terrain connu, bien défini que entre deux genres 

Z'allez m'dire je fait encore chier le monde... Et ben j'en suis fier


----------



## raphpascual (19 Septembre 2007)

Ben, pourquoi pas


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Il n'en reste que... quand on rencontre le mot art dans une discipline sportive comme  "patinage artistique", mais encore " arts martiaux", ce terme n'apparaît pas là comme ça, par hasard. Dans le dernier cas ,les arts martiaux, étaient considérés comme tels avant de devenir un "sport artistique". Aujourd'hui la gestuelle nest plus porteuses du message initial, surtout en occident, on préfère donc s'intéresser à la performance brute et aux résultats. C'est un point de vu sportif...
> Pourquoi vouloir mettre des barrières entre les genres?




Une distinction, c'est pas une barrière. La femme se distingue de l'homme, et pourtant les deux s'emboitent assez parfaitement. 
Une partie du patinage est dit artistique non parce qu'il fait appel à la musique et à la chorégraphie (la GRS fait ça très bien, et d'autre aussi) mais parce qu'il fallait le distinguer du patinage sportif. 
Mais dans la pratique, la danse est aussi une activité physique et sportive. Ce n'est donc pas une différence essentielle. C'est une différence de destination, uniquement basée sur l'existence ou non d'une compétition et de règles strictes à respecter pour être un compétiteur. Un danseur, un musicien, un comédien, n'est pas là pour respecter des règles, mais pour les transformer en fonction de son projet propre. Donc il ne fait pas du sport. 
Et il vaut finalement mieux le prendre de ce côté-là : l'art n'est pas un sport. Le sport peut être un art.

Pas tellement dans l'occident. Mais dans l'orient, oui, clairement. L'art oriental ne déplace pas seulement les frontières vers le sport, mais aussi vers la transformation de la nature (les arts du jardin) ou vers le "domestique" (les arts du thé ou du sexe). Les orientaux vont même jusqu'à donner aux maitres de ces pratiques le statut de patrimoine vivant...
L'art du combat, dont dérive les arts martiaux, n'a été codé en terme de compétition que très récemment. Et découpé en sous-disciplines. Ses fondateurs ne se posaient pas la question en ces termes. Dans le traité des cinq roues, on se fout de savoir si l'adversaire est mort d'une prise de karaté ou d'un coup de sabre. L'important, c'est qu'il soit mort.

Enfin bref, on est loin du comment'air de l'actualité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> A quand le championnat de Lorraine minime de peinture ? :mouais:



Impossible, c'est tous des quiches..






je suis loin... :rateau:


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Impossible, c'est tous des quiches..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non c'est très juste : on parlait bien de lard, non ?


je file aussi...


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Impossible, c'est tous des quiches..



Tu veux dire "des ouiches" ?

Comment, c'est pas le sujet ? Monde de merdre ! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2007)

> Quand un mail appelle &#224; la d&#233;lation des &#233;l&#232;ves sans papiers
> Ce mail circule depuis hier sur les listes de diffusion du r&#233;seau RESF. Il a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; par l'inspection acad&#233;mique du Haut-Rhin le 17 septembre dans toutes les &#233;coles du d&#233;partement :
> 
> Mesdames et Messieurs les Directeurs,
> ...



Bienvenue &#224; Vichyland !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2007)

[en r&#233;ponse &#224; jptk effac&#233; par un des sbires de la mod&#233;ration du rade]
tu as la source de l'info?


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2007)

cher jaipatoukompri, comme le signale notre square Fab, il est de bon ton de mettre un lien vers une source d&#8217;information avec un r&#233;sum&#233; &#233;ventuel de l&#8217;info&#8230; peut &#234;tre &#233;galement appos&#233; un commentaire circonstanci&#233; et raisonn&#233; : on peut faire-part de son indignation sans pour cela donner dans la r&#233;f&#233;rence historique outrageuse et, me semble-t-il, d&#233;plac&#233;e.

allez, bisous tout &#231;a tout &#231;a


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> cher jaipatoukompri, comme le signale notre square Fab, il est de bon ton de mettre un lien vers une source dinformation avec un résumé éventuel de linfo peut être également apposé un commentaire circonstancié et raisonné : on peut faire-part de son indignation sans pour cela donner dans la référence historique outrageuse et, me semble-t-il, déplacée.
> 
> allez, bisous tout ça tout ça



Laisse, il a pas tout compris...





oui, je sais :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Il n'en reste que... quand on rencontre le mot art dans une discipline sportive comme  "... " arts martiaux", ce terme n'appara&#238;t pas l&#224; comme &#231;a, par hasard.



Non, pas par hasard, par erreur ou par snobisme : si tu ne connais pas la diff&#233;rence entre un "art martial" et un "sport de combat", c'est bien dommage, mais sache qu'elle existe : toute la diff&#233;rence qui peut exister entre un "art de vivre", et une "m&#233;thode destin&#233;e &#224; optimiser des r&#233;sultats concrets".

Il fut un temps, &#224; l'&#233;poque ou on m'a enseign&#233; deux arts martiaux, o&#249; la fronti&#232;re &#233;tait bien marqu&#233;e (les arts martiaux se pratiquaient dans des instituts o&#249; toute comp&#233;tition &#233;tait bannie, les sports de combats dans des clubs, o&#249; la comp&#233;tition &#233;tait la raison premi&#232;re de la pratique). De nos jours, les clubs pr&#233;tendent pratiquer des arts martiaux parce que la connotation n&#233;gative de "sport de combat" les g&#234;ne, mais &#231;a n'en fait pas des arts martiaux pour autant, mon ma&#238;tre m'a inform&#233;, apr&#232;s que j'ai obtenu ma 4&#232;me dan (&#233;cole karat&#233; do wado ryu) sous sa houlette apr&#232;s seize ann&#233;es de pratique, que, si je pers&#233;v&#233;rais encore quelques ann&#233;es dans cette voie, je pourrais sans doute l'assister dans son enseignement aux jeunes adeptes, alors lorsque je vois des gamins appeler "sense&#239;" un moniteur deuxi&#232;me dan qui n'a somme toute pas plus de dix ou douze ann&#233;es de pratique, je mesure, moi, toute la diff&#233;rence qui peut exister entre un art martial, et un sport de combat.


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Septembre 2007)

> Reuters: Sur quel modèle d'air guitar jouez-vous?
> 
> Moche Pitt: Je joue sur une Gibson Les Paul Classic Vintage Sunburst de 1968.



Les sujets de philo sur l'art se traitaient généralement en 2 copies doubles (au lycée même pas en Lettres) , aussi je pense que vous n'avez pas vraiment fait le tour de la question. :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, comme dirait jaipatoukompri, un fil encore ouvert !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [en réponse à jptk effacé par un des sbires de la modération du rade]
> tu as la source de l'info?


Je suppose qu'il s'agit de ceci.


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2007)

En tout état de cause, c'est à classer dans les actualités pas amusantes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Si vous souhaitez visiter le quebec je vous conseille l'annee 2008 car c'est le 400eme anniversaire de la Province et ici il prepare cela de pied ferme et avec gros budget. Mr Raffarin est le president des festivites de la francophonie d'ailleurs, et y'a eut quelques caffouillages des trucs annonces et puis finalement reportes 

Enfin bref ils sont a fond les quebecois et ca risque d'etre tres festif avec programme officiel : http://www.monquebec2008.com/MonQuebec2008/

et surement des programmes off ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> Si vous souhaitez visiter le quebec je vous conseille l'annee 2008 car c'est le 400eme anniversaire de la Province et ici il prepare cela de pied ferme et avec gros budget. Mr Raffarin est le president des festivites de la francophonie d'ailleurs, et y'a eut quelques caffouillages des trucs annonces et puis finalement reportes
> 
> Enfin bref ils sont a fond les quebecois et ca risque d'etre tres festif avec programme officiel : http://www.monquebec2008.com/MonQuebec2008/
> 
> et surement des programmes off ...



Ce qui rend, à mes yeux, nos cousins ... Que dis-je, nos frères, québecquois si attachants, c'est cet esprit si particulier, si convivial, si amical, qui leur fait dire et écrire des choses aussi belles, si pleines d'humanité, que cette phrase d'apparence anodine trouvée sur ce site :



> Ils repartiront en France la tête pleine dimages à décrire à leurs collègues, amis, parents et concitoyens français, *leur donnant le goût de venir vivre avec nous la fête* en 2008!


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

_moutons de Panurge_


----------



## al02 (20 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _moutons de Panurge_



Ils devaient penser : la panne urge !

Mais je reste sceptique.


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> [&#8230;]


Bon, puisque &#231;a t&#8217;amuse de faire ta vierge effarouch&#233;e en public&#8230; voici ma r&#233;ponse publique &#233;galement :

1&#8212; ce que tu penses de moi je m&#8217;en fous
2&#8212; que tu penses qu'agiter ses petits poings serr&#233;s en beuglant que &#171; merde, fais-chier quoi&#8230; c&#8217;est tous des fachos et des collabos &#187; est un acte de r&#233;volte de grande envergure, &#231;a me navre
3&#8212; et quand je vois que pas mal de personnes ayant la m&#234;me posture que toi n&#8217;ont pas beaucoup de sens de l'humour, de recul ni de second dernier voir de culture (_cf l&#8217;affaire Philippe Val) _je me dis qu&#8217;on est mal barr&#233;

bisous by Nephou


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, puisque &#231;a t&#8217;amuse de faire ta vierge effarouch&#233;e en public&#8230; voici ma r&#233;ponse publique &#233;galement :
> 
> 1&#8212; ce que tu penses de moi je m&#8217;en fous
> 2&#8212; que tu penses qu'agiter ses petits poings serr&#233;s en beuglant que &#171; merde, fais-chier quoi&#8230; c&#8217;est tous des fachos et des collabos &#187; est un acte de r&#233;volte de grande envergure, &#231;a me navre
> ...


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

*Vous faites chier.*

_et non, pas besoin de cliquer, il n'y pas de lien sous le gras du texte : tout est dit._


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2007)

Et un et deux et trois , zéro !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2007)

Les Sex Pistols remontent sur sc&#232;ne  Dans quel &#233;tat sera Johnny Rotten ? Suspens.


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les Sex Pistols remontent sur scène  Dans quel état sera Johnny Rotten, suspens



Fin heureux d'encaisser la monnaie, pourquoi ?


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je ne suis pas Doc.




Tu n'auras pas besoin d'être sur le banc alors.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les Sex Pistols remontent sur sc&#232;ne  Dans quel &#233;tat sera Johnny Rotten ? Suspens.




J'ai deux ou trois potes "nofutureux" qui vont se retourner dans leur tombe... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu n'auras pas besoin d'être sur le banc alors.



A ce propose, j'ai trouvé une chaise 4 places... ou est-ce un banc ?
*non, une chaise*


----------



## duracel (20 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> A l'&#233;cole du chiffre.


 
En ajoutant ce vote, je trouve que cela devient de plus en plus inqui&#233;tant.

En votant, ont-ils pens&#233; aux familles recompos&#233;es pour lesquelles ces tests seront difficiles &#224; mettre en oeuvre?

"Apr&#232;s un long d&#233;bat parfois tendu, l'amendement sur les tests ADN a &#233;t&#233; adopt&#233; par 91 voix contre 45 "
Cela fait 136 votes. Notre assembl&#233;e comprend 577 d&#233;put&#233;s.
O&#249; sont les autres?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Septembre 2007)

Victimes d'une intoxication alimentaire probablement...


----------



## raphpascual (20 Septembre 2007)

*Jean-Paul II sodomisé à Ibiza *


----------



## al02 (20 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> *Jean-Paul II sodomisé à Ibiza *



Et sur la même page, on trouve :
*Les moines birmans accentuent la pression.*


----------



## Chang (21 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Électrifié pour avoir dépassé son temps de parole :sick:


_
Euh ben perso ca pue le n'importe quoi. Le gars crie a l'aide alors quil se fait pousser vers la sortie, pas parce qu'il a mal ...

C'est le genre d'energumene a grande gueule qui la ramene sur sa verite universelle sans chercher vraiment un dialogue ... C'est pas comme ca qu'on fait avancer les choses ... 


Ca me fait ni chaud ni froid ... et surtout, j'y etais pas, donc juger sur 4 videos floues et ou on voit pas grand chose, ca me parait premature et irresponsable ...

bref ... :sleep: _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> _C'est le genre d'energumene a grande gueule qui la ramene sur sa verite universelle sans chercher vraiment un dialogue ..._



Ouais il a une grande gueule, il a bien mérité ses décharges électriques.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les Sex Pistols remontent sur scène  Dans quel état sera Johnny Rotten ? Suspens.



Moi, c'est surtout l'état de Sid Vicious qui m'inquiète... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais il a une grande gueule, il a bien mérité ses décharges électriques.


Tout &#224; fait&#8230; Approche un peu tant que t'y es ! : D


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4412219 a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#224; fait&#8230; Approche un peu tant que t'y es ! : D



Heu... J'ai aussi une grande gueule? C'est &#231;a? 

J'ai fini par comprendre. D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## Chang (21 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais il a une grande gueule, il a bien mérité ses décharges électriques.



Faut pas me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit hein ... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

sept ans de malbonheur


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

Il n'est pas précisé quelle est la durée de la période d'essai ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'est pas précisé quelle est la durée de la période d'essai ! :mouais:


Heuuuuu... 


starmac a dit:


> sept ans de malbonheur


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Heuuuuu...



Ben quoi ? ça n'est pas le même lien (en plus, le mien, il y a un dessin, ça devrait te plaire, nan ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2007)

L'air Guitar, une philosophie de vie?


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _j'aime toujours autant _





Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'air Guitar, une philosophie de vie?



Décidément... il y a de l'écho aujourd'hui


----------



## raphpascual (21 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les martiens nous balancent des poules puantes !!  "..."



Bon, ca pue, et la volaille pr&#233;sentait un comportement &#233;trange casse

Mais aux derni&#232;res nouvelles c'est pas dangereux pour la sant&#233; car la m&#233;t&#233;orite n'avait rien de radioactif.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu n'auras pas besoin d'être sur le banc alors.





Alors celle-là, elle est énorme  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a va lui faire plaisir


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Entre un Baril de Mado... :





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Alors celle-l&#224;, elle est &#233;norme




Baril&#8230; &#233;norme&#8230;

Plus tr&#232;s s&#251;r de vouloir monter &#224; Paris, moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Septembre 2007)

Je suis le seul à pas avoir comprit la blague ?


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je suis le seul à pas avoir comprit la blague ?



Oui c'est ça, tu n'as pas compris


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Septembre 2007)

Ouf, dans ce cas je suis rassur&#233;


----------



## raphpascual (23 Septembre 2007)

*Le café a fermé pour quelques centimètres de trop...*


----------



## al02 (23 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> *Le café a fermé pour quelques centimètres de trop...*



Déjà bu !


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a laisse r&#234;veur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ça laisse rêveur...



pas trop en fait. Ca fait plus peur qu'autre chose...


----------



## raphpascual (24 Septembre 2007)

:mouais: *L'Applemaniac aux 35 000 SMS se fait tatouer*


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2007)

Une Pommé probablement.  

  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une Pomm&#233; probablement.
> 
> :rateau:



C'est surtout un sujet de web tv r&#233;alit&#233;... :mouais:

Si votre vie vous lasse ces derniers temps, regardez la sienne sur son loft story du web...


----------



## raphpascual (24 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Si votre vie vous lasse ces derniers temps, regardez la sienne sur son loft story du web...



Etrange tee-shirt :mouais:


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

doit-on en rire, en pleurer ? Se pr&#233;parer &#224; c&#233;l&#233;brer le culte de la personnalit&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

oups doublon

Je copierais 100 fois : "je ne reviendrais plus en arriere avec le navigateur ..."


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> doit-on en rire, en pleurer ? Se pr&#233;parer &#224; c&#233;l&#233;brer le culte de la personnalit&#233; ?




Auteur : Patrick Poubel ...

Tant qu'il y aura des "artistes" pour le faire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2007)

Comment avoir un portable PC gratos (on lui a m&#234;me fil&#233; un peu de fric avec, tous comptes faits)


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment avoir un portable PC gratos (on lui a m&#234;me fil&#233; un peu de fric avec, tous comptes faits)


 
&#231;a, &#231;a va nous foutre un de ces bordels !!!!!! j'voudrais pas &#234;tre g&#233;rant ni vendeur dans un rayon informatique !!!!​


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2007)

Je vois pas pourquoi.



			
				Vincent Hermann a dit:
			
		

> (...) Un acheteur dune machine Acer avait en effet souhaité se faire rembourser lécart de prix dû à la présence du système dexploitation de Microsoft et de divers logiciels. Acer ayant tout bonnement refusé de procéder à ce remboursement, le particulier avait déposé une plainte au tribunal de proximité de Puteaux.
> 
> (...) Cette décision a été motivée par la présence dans le contrat type dAcer dune mention indiquant clairement quun acheteur peut se faire rembourser les logiciels dont il na pas besoin.



Acer était en tort, il a été condamné.


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> Auteur : Patrick Poubel ...
> 
> Tant qu'il y aura des "artistes" pour le faire ...



Oui, on est à cent mille lieues du traitement qu'un plasticien a pu faire de HB. Ce travail de Patrick Mario Bernard (maquettiste de la revue Vacarmes) réalisé dans les années 1990 trouve un écho dans _Ceci est une pipe_, un film co-réalisé avec Pierre Trividic (scénariste de _Ceux qui m'aiment prendront le train_) et diffusé par Canal Plus au début des années 2000. 

Fin de l'aparté pseudo... euh pseudo quoi d'abord


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

oui oui je suis d'accord, mais imagine que du coup tout le monde( m&#234;me si peu probable) se rue au portillon de la fnac et demande d'acheter un portable "vide" ..... j'imagine le foutoir..... 
​


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

Imagine qu'on puisse r&#233;clamer parce qu'on n'a rien &#224; faire des logiciels de jeu et autre comicmachin livr&#233;s et install&#233;s avec notre machine, qu'on puisse choisir d'avoir un mac vide...

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en ferait ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

On ferait chier le monde sur les forums macg&#233;, non ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4416695 a dit:
			
		

> On ferait chier le monde sur les forums macgé, non ?



mais non mais non, il y aura un fil tout beau traitant de l'installation de MacOs sur un portable "vide" .....  ​


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4416695 a dit:
			
		

> On ferait chier le monde sur les forums macgé, non ?


Oufff, je ne peux pas te bouler.

Tu ne le méritais pas de toutes façons


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a sert &#224; rien  J'aime autant attendre que Benjamin enl&#232;ve tous les points disco des gens class&#233;s au dessus de moi


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Oui&#8230; euh&#8230; non&#8230; enfin&#8230; pas tous, ok :love:


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


>





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4416720 a dit:
			
		

> Oui euh non enfin pas tous, ok :love:



Attention, j'arrive... d'en bas, sans crier gare !

Et quand vous sentirez le souffle des étoiles sur vos chevilles, il sera trop tard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Attention, j'arrive... d'en bas, sans crier gare !
> 
> Et quand vous sentirez le souffle des &#233;toiles sur vos chevilles, il sera trop tard...



C'est donc toi qui fait le souffle du m&#233;tro sous les jupons de Maiwen !


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

I keep my eyes closed : i am a real gentleman.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Attention, j'arrive... d'en bas, sans crier gare !
> 
> Et quand vous sentirez le souffle des étoiles sur vos chevilles, il sera trop tard...


Tant que ce n'est pas ton souffle chaud sur ma nuque j'imagine que &#231;a pourra aller


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4416783 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas ton souffle chaud sur ma nuque j'imagine que ça pourra aller



Le poil se redresse...
Le chat est prêt à sortir les griffes !

passez moi le coupe ongle !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> I keep my eyes closed : i am a real gentleman.



And hands in pockets.


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> And hands in pockets.



Faut pas trop en exiger tout de même


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Faut pas trop en exiger tout de m&#234;me



L'ours appr&#233;ciera s&#251;rement


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui oui je suis d'accord, mais imagine que du coup tout le monde( même si peu probable) se rue au portillon de la fnac et demande d'acheter un portable "vide" ..... j'imagine le foutoir.....
> ​



Bah j'imagine qu'il te le vendra "pas vide" et te conseillera de contacter le constructeur du PC pour te faire (éventuellement) rembourser les logiciels que tu ne souhaites pas conserver.


----------



## al02 (25 Septembre 2007)

Je vais tout vous expliquer, Monsieur le Commissaire !  :love: 



> MADRID (AFP) - Le président du Real Madrid, Ramon Calderon, a été détenu pendant quelques heures par l'immigration américaine à l'aéroport de New York *qui l'a confondu avec un délinquant sud-américain,* a indiqué mardi le club de football le plus titré au monde.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2007)

http://www.20min.ch/ro/news/suisse/story/13503709


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'en vois venir certains...



Remarque, avec une niouze de ce genre, pas besoin de jumelles pour les voir venir, hein !


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Very Important Toutou


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://www.20min.ch/ro/news/suisse/story/13503709



Oui, enfin, lisons bien :

"_Ils disent_", "_qui durerait_"

Donc, les Suisses sont soit des menteurs...

"_La masturbation occupe une part non n&#233;gligeable des activit&#233;s sexuelles._"

Soit les rois de l'auto-pr&#233;liminaire !

Ceci &#233;tant, cette phrase : " _les Suisses ne sont devanc&#233;s que par les Mexicains _" rend l'ensemble de l'article totalement risible ! 


Sinon : Toscani met l'Italie mal &#224; l'aise.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

No anorexia No-l-ita

C'est le slogan.


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s enqu&#234;te aupr&#232;s des Suissesses, une pr&#233;cision s'impose. L'article, dans "les pr&#233;liminaires" prend en compte :

- Le temps de comprendre comment d&#233;grafer un soutien-gorge sans crever l'oeil de sa partenaire (1)
- La dur&#233;e moyenne pour trouver le pied et la t&#234;te du lit, ainsi que l'entr&#233;e de la couette
- L'enqu&#234;te pour d&#233;terminer avec certitude si la demoiselle est toujours l&#224; et si c'est bien une demoiselle (2)
- Les tatonnements pour essayer de situer o&#249; se trouve son haut et ses bas
- La r&#233;flexion pour savoir par o&#249; on commence (3)
- A ce stade (37 minutes d'&#233;coul&#233;es) la pause toilettes de la belle
- La pause casse-croute du Monsieur
- Les exercices musculaires pour se chauffer
- La programmation du r&#233;veil pour le lendemain matin
- Le temps de r&#233;veiller sa partenaire pour commencer.

Dont acte. 

(1) Vous comprendrez maintenant, lors de vos prochaines vacances, pourquoi les Suissesses sont tr&#232;s plates, ou tr&#232;s borgnes.

(2) Cette proc&#233;dure est aujourd'hui remise en cause par nombre d'h&#233;lv&#232;tes. Soucieux de la pr&#233;servation de la nature, certains s'&#233;l&#232;vent contre le gachis de papier que repr&#233;sente ce questionnaire compos&#233; de 534 questions. Une &#233;tude, en cours de test -et si elle s'av&#232;re fiable- simplifierait cet &#233;l&#233;ment par un jeu de cartes de 150 questions, livr&#233; avec un buzer en forme de champignon.

(3) Le fait de commencer par la fin tombe sous le coup de l'article 37-b du code civil Suisse et est passible d'une peine d'emprisonnement de 3 ans. Certains Suisses antisocials* commencent par le milieu, profitant d'une br&#232;che dans la loi. A notre connaissance, un seul Suisse a r&#233;ussi, partant des 3/4, &#224; remonter au d&#233;but, puis &#224; finir. Mais l'exp&#233;rience tent&#233;e par un certain Monsieur Moquette resta sans lendemain, la cobaye n'ayant pas surv&#233;cue. Selon l'autopsie, le d&#233;c&#232;s remonterait aux 6/10eme du temps moyen des pr&#233;liminaires mais le chercheur ne s'en rendit compte qu'&#224; la fin, rendant l'exp&#233;rience recevable selon les r&#232;gles officielles de l'acad&#233;mie des sciences de Gen&#232;ve.

* Private joke.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> - Les exercices musculaires pour se chauffer



La recherche du comment et du pourquoi, malgr&#233; les alt&#232;res adapt&#233;es, &#231;a n'a pas l'air de se muscler plus que &#231;a


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2007)

Je voulais vous le faire partager et je ne savais pas vraiment où le mettre.  

*Mr et Mme Têtedanslecul ont une fille*










































































































































On n'a pas le prénom, mais on a la photo! 


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Le b&#233;b&#233; s'appelle Sheila !


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Mais ! Tu sais que tu es super Ringolo mon chaton 


P77, arr&#234;tes de hanter mes nuits


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Devant la vindicte populaire, je ne peux rester muet.

Une force invisible s'est empar&#233; de moi et m'a forc&#233; a faire cette blague poucrate. Je suis sinc&#232;rement d&#233;sol&#233;, et part sur le champ m'exiler au Tibet (et non pas m'exhiber au p'tit laid - non Bobby, ce n'est pas de toi qu'il s'agit), pour une dur&#233;e encore ind&#233;termin&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Le Tibet, c'est dans l'arrondissement de Meaux ?


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2007)

baiser mortel


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2007)

A partir d'aujourd'hui, j'embrasse plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> A partir d'aujourd'hui, j'embrasse plus.



Si, mais en fermant les dents...


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> A partir d'aujourd'hui, j'embrasse plus.



Certains diraient : pas grave, du moment que tu... non rien en fait


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> A partir d'aujourd'hui, j'embrasse plus.



Ou tu deviens fidèle ?!


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> baiser mortel



Un coup pareil, p'taing, la pilule me resterait en travers de la gorge. :rateau:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ou tu deviens fidèle ?!



Mouarff.
Plus assez la foi pour ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un coup pareil, p'taing, la pilule me resterait en travers de la gorge. :rateau:



ouaiiiiiis!!! Pascal77!!!!


----------



## two (27 Septembre 2007)

j'prendrais bien un petit dessert avant de rejoindre mes apartements


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> A partir d'aujourd'hui, j'embrasse plus.





​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2007)

Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil  



> William Leymergie, l'animateur et producteur de l'émission "Télématin" sur France 2, a été mis a pied pour une durée de quinze jours par la direction de la chaîne, jeudi 27 septembre, après l'altercation qui l'a opposé à Jean-Philippe Viaud, chroniqueur théâtral de l'émission. Celui-ci a affirmé, selon les syndicats, que M. Leymergie a tenté de l'étrangler après l'avoir insulté.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil



Faut dire qu'à force de se lever si tôt le matin depuis tant d'années, pas étonnant qu'il soit un peu à cran, le William. :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil



Loin est l'&#233;poque o&#249; il chantait Pacman :hein: 

Il y a longtemps...


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2007)

*le iPhone c'est pour les pauvres :mouais: *


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2007)

Il y a qques temps, je les avais vus (ou lus) je ne sais plus où, ils expliquaient qu'ils refuseraient les propositions de rachat... un 0 a dû être rajouté sur le chèque...


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2007)

Allez, encore un peu  d'anti Bill  primaire.

Cela dit, 65535 n'est pas une valeur quelconque en informatique...  Mais j'aime bien 'l'ordinateur ne s'est pas planté dans ses calculs, c'est seulement l'affichage qui est faux'


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas qu'une erreur d'affichage.
Apr&#232;s tests, il s'av&#232;re que selon l'utilisation qu'on fait de ce r&#233;sultat apr&#232;s, les suites peuvent continuer &#224; &#234;tre fantaisistes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Eh puis, il y avait une autre info, juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, sur le m&#234;me site ...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2007)

L'orange amère?    :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2007)

@P77
30% de comm', eh bé. S'il y avait encore quelques naifs pour croire que la pomme était idéaliste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> @P77
> 30% de comm', eh bé. S'il y avait encore quelques naifs pour croire que la pomme était idéaliste...




Mais la pomme *est* idéaliste ! 30%, c'est l'*idéal* ... Pour ses actionnaires


----------



## al02 (28 Septembre 2007)

Benjamin a voulu lui en mettre plein la vue !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2007)

Vaudeville_compte un nouvel adhérant.     :rateau:


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

ne sachant pas ou poster, je viens ici, dites moi si un meilleur endroit existe.

Alors voila que je vous explique, je butinais sur quelques sites, dont notamment sur engadget, mon regard etait attir&#233; par un v&#233;lo &#233;lectrique de matra, je lis l'article en question, clique sur l'image et ....
je tombe sur une page en texte ecrite pour les gens qui bloquent adsense, genre moi 
cela me rappele les temps ou des webmestres faisaient des pages avertissant que leur site n'etait visible que sur ie...


----------



## duracel (29 Septembre 2007)

Brrrr...


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2007)

Tania Head, la trop parfaite survivante du 11 Septembre.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tania Head, la trop parfaite survivante du 11 Septembre.



C'est triste ... 



> Beaucoup d'autres éléments biographiques sont vite apparus invraisemblables. Ainsi, elle affirmait avoir étudié dans des universités aussi côtées que Stanford et Harvard. Elle disait aussi avoir porté secours fin 2004 aux victimes du tsunami en Thaïlande, et en 2005 à celles de l'ouragan Katrina à La Nouvelle-Orléans.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2007)

Le pire c'est qu'au myanmar ils vont pas pouvoir cliquer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le pire c'est qu'au myanmar ils vont pas pouvoir cliquer.



J'ai appris cela oui. 

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/infog/0,47-0,54-959026,0.html


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2007)

*Hard Time*
_After Three Weeks in a Shinjuku Lock-Up, the author finds that justice in Japan is rough indeed._


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Tania Head*, la trop parfaite survivante du 11 Septembre.



Une parente du sieur La Tronche ? :rateau:





odré a dit:


> J'ai appris cela oui.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/infog/0,47-0,54-959026,0.html



C'est quoi, cette nouvelle manie de franciser des noms propres ? Rangoun ? connais pas, ça, rangoun, c'est où ? :modo:


----------



## Craquounette (30 Septembre 2007)

Un petit truc scientifique...

Fonte du permafrost...


----------



## Craquounette (30 Septembre 2007)

Si vous rêvez d'apesanteur, faites gaffe ce n'est pas forcément sans danger :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Si vous rêvez d'apesanteur, faites gaffe ce n'est pas forcément sans danger :hein:


Tu crois que c'est l'apesenteur ou le fait fait de vivre 6 mois dans 3 mètres cubes avec les même personnes qui les font marcher en canard au retour ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

L'histoire ne le pr&#233;cise pas


----------



## Craquounette (30 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est l'apesenteur ou le fait fait de vivre 6 mois dans 3 mètres cubes avec les même personnes qui les font marcher en canard au retour ?



Les équipages mixtes marchent également en canard à l'arrivée ? 

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour faire des folies


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Fermeture temporaire de l'&#233;tat du michigan&#8230; Q&A.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fermeture temporaire de l'état du michigan Q&A.



Ca, je connaissais pas! :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Octobre 2007)

Le Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands reprend les affiches suisses tristement devenues célèbres de l'Union démocratique du centre.


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

hep, dis : tu connais la dernière ?

*bah non.*


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands reprend les affiches suisses tristement devenues célèbres de l'Union démocratique du centre.



Voici qui dépasse mes compétences linguistiques. :rose:



starmac a dit:


> hep, dis : tu connais la dernière ?
> 
> *bah non.*



Après avoir tué la musique et le cinéma, Internet s'occupe du travail de _*Philippe Bouvard*_.


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Voici qui d&#233;passe mes comp&#233;tences linguistiques. :rose:



Pas besoin de parler allemand, et nous pouvons donc l&#224; f&#233;liciter le concepteur de cette affiche : au moins le message est clair et parfaitement compr&#233;hensible, m&#234;me sans les mots.
Pendant quelques secondes, j'ai vu la partie gauche de l'affiche avec un fond bleu et 12 &#233;toiles dor&#233;es, et la partie droite rouge avec une croix blanche. C'est amusant : ca marche aussi. Pour ceux qui collent ce genre de torchons sur les murs, il va de soi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi, cette nouvelle manie de franciser des noms propres ? Rangoun ? connais pas, ça, rangoun, c'est où ? :modo:



Appropriation ? glissement semantique ?  je sais pas. Genre hamburger, cela veut dire en fait le type de viande a l'interieur du sandwich.



Craquounette a dit:


> Un petit truc scientifique...
> 
> Fonte du permafrost...



Ah ... ben les canadiens justement ils ont pas compris le coup des orages de greles cet ete, cela explique peut etre cela (?)


----------



## macaronique (1 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Voici qui d&#233;passe mes comp&#233;tences linguistiques. :rose:


Est-ce que c'est mieux comme &#231;a ?


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2007)

A la recherche des plus belles fesses de Suisse...


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A la recherche des plus belles fesses de Suisse...


WebO !...
Envoie une photo !...


----------



## Craquounette (1 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> WebO !...
> Envoie une photo !...



Ah oui tiens, une PHOTO, une PHOTO !!!!!  

Et si Monsieur regarde la campagne de pub de Slo*ogi, Madame a les mêmes droits ??? :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ah oui tiens, une PHOTO, une PHOTO !!!!!
> 
> Et si Monsieur regarde la campagne de pub de Slo*ogi, Madame a les mêmes droits ??? :mouais:



Et bien, il est stressé le monsieur... Il a peur que sa femme le trompe dans ses rêves?

Ou bien,  qu'elle puisse prendre son pied sans lui? (Si elles le peuvent encore...) 

j'avoue ne pas comprendre ce genre d'attitude, mais bon...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Ben il voulait divorcer et il a trouvé la première excuse...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2007)

Probable...

En être réduit à utiliser des motifs pareils, faut vraiment être la dernière des me...., enfin bref...

...quand on pense avoir tout vu, il se trouve toujours quelqu'un pour nous faire mentir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2007)

en même temps, être marié à Batman, ça doit pas être drôle tous les jours...



je suis loin déjà...


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A la recherche des plus belles fesses de Suisse...


Voil&#224; une bonne raison de me remettre &#224; l'aviron!


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2007)

Bon anniversaire, Monsieur Hypertexte ! 

Monsieur Hypertexte, Ted Nelson, f&#234;tera demain, mardi 2 octobre, ses 70 ans au Cube. Entre hommage et actualit&#233;, le centre de cr&#233;ation num&#233;rique d&#8217;Issy-les-Moulineaux a en effet mijot&#233; une soir&#233;e sp&#233;ciale &#224; cet inventeur et chercheur am&#233;ricain, visionnaire pour certains, sinon po&#232;te, fou m&#233;galomane pour d&#8217;autres.
  C&#8217;est en 1965 que Ted Nelson a d&#233;velopp&#233; le n&#233;ologisme d&#8217;hypertexte dans le cadre de son projet de biblioth&#232;que _&#171; d&#233;mocratique et universelle &#187;_, intitul&#233; _Xanadu_. Le concept de l&#8217;hypertexte - qui permet de passer d&#8217;une page &#224; une autre en cliquant sur un lien (ou hyperlien) &#8211; remonte lui aux ann&#233;es 40. C&#8217;est &#224; cette p&#233;riode que le _Memex_, un syst&#232;me de stockage et d&#8217;acc&#232;s aux informations organis&#233; par associations, fut d&#233;velopp&#233; par Vannevar Bush, professeur au MIT, sur le mod&#232;le du fonctionnement du cerveau.



La suite sur Ecrans.

*Happy Birthday, Mr Hypertext* 
Mardi 2 octobre &#224; 20h30 
Au Cube,  
20, Cours Saint Vincent 
92130 Issy-les-moulineaux 
Entr&#233;e libre


----------



## Chang (2 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Voilà une bonne raison de me remettre à laviron! foto


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


>



Brûle pas les étapes!  

lausanne_detail


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2007)

Les gouvernants fran&#231;ais multiplient les infractions au code de la route.

Dans son dernier num&#233;ro, AutoPlus fait le r&#233;cit de son enqu&#234;te de rentr&#233;e : les journalistes du magazine automobile ont, durant un mois, suivi le Pr&#233;sident de la R&#233;publique et les ministres du gouvernement lors de leurs d&#233;placements. Un bilan sans appel : 8 feux rouges, 8 exc&#232;s de vitesse, 2 rues en contre sens, une ligne blanche et une voie de bus pour le Pr&#233;sident, 13 feux rouges pour son premier ministre. Le d&#233;tail dans l'article, et des images anim&#233;es. 

_ Pour la petite histoire, AutoPlus appartient &#224; Mondadori, filiale de Fininvest, propri&#233;t&#233; de... Silvio Berlusconi. Pas gentil, l'ami transalpin. _


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Bah comme d'hab quoi, la loi pour tous, sauf ceux qui les font.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2007)

Ah, je ne suis pas tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi, surtout sur le _comme d'hab_. Autoplus fait un classement de ce genre de comportements, et &#231;a m'aurait rendu chafouin que le petit Nicolas, ne surclasse pas le petit Fran&#231;ois au palmar&#232;s des infractions.
Et puis savoir que Borloo prend les voies de bus avec sa BlueCar, c'est r&#233;jouissant !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

*La Norvège lance la première centrale à eau de mer*


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *La Norvège lance la première centrale à eau de mer*



Pas mal. 
Mais les premières centrales energétiques à eau de mer ont été les moulins à marée, et si on parle de production d'électricité, l'usine de la Rance, bien que totalement dépassée   et pas si écologique que ça , est largement antérieure.

"Lance la première centrale osmotique à eau de mer" eut été plus juste 

Et pour ne pas floudre, la nouvell arme de destruction massive


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que c'est de l'actualité :

Ce soir _Le silence dans la vallée_, à 23h sur France 2.



> En octobre 2006, la dernière grande forge de Nouzonville, dans les Ardennes, est liquidée après avoir été pillée par ses repreneurs américains.
> Il y a trente ans à peine, une quarantaine dentreprises fonctionnaient ici à plein régime.
> Ouvriers, ingénieurs, dynasties patronales de type paternaliste, cest à dire des patrons autoritaires mais attachés à leurs usines et à leurs ouvriers, cest tout cet univers qui disparait, englouti par la mondialisation libérale.


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2007)

Non, la musique n'est pas gratuite mais on peut librement en fixer le prix parfois. Voil&#224; une initiative de Radiohead, bas&#233;e sur la confiance. C'est assez os&#233; en ces temps de chasse ouverte &#224; tous les copieurs, profiteurs etc.

http://www.air-radiohead.com/index.php

et

http://www.inrainbows.com/


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2007)

On en parle déjà dans le topic musique, après reste à voir la proportion de marketing pur, la volonté de créer un buzz et finalement de proposer payante la version qu'on trouvera 1 mois avant la sortie de l'album sur la mule. Reste à voir aussi la qualité d'encodage de l'album, drm ou pas... etc. Ça m'a pas empêché de commander.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2007)

Employé vexé, bureau saccagé      



> Un Japonais a plaidé coupable devant un tribunal d'Osaka d'avoir saccagé les bureaux de son employeur, vexé que son patron ait snobé le cadeau qu'il lui avait fait.


----------



## Grug (4 Octobre 2007)

lecrieur a dit:


> Ah, je ne suis pas tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi, surtout sur le _comme d'hab_. Autoplus fait un classement de ce genre de comportements, et &#231;a m'aurait rendu chafouin que le petit Nicolas, ne surclasse pas le petit Fran&#231;ois au palmar&#232;s des infractions.
> Et puis savoir que Borloo prend les voies de bus avec sa BlueCar, c'est r&#233;jouissant !


que le ministre des transports prenne les voies de bus c'est plut&#244;t un d&#233;but encourageant&#8230;  

quant &#224; l'omnipresent, il triche, il utilise le cheat accompagnement par motards&#8230;


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> quant à l'omnipresent, il triche, il utilise le cheat accompagnement par motards



Tu penses qu'il est pour la légalisation du cheat ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> que le ministre des transports prenne les voies de bus c'est plutôt un début encourageant



Oh, tu sais, voies, voix, un ministre ou même un simple homme politique, ça n'est pas assez évolué pour faire la différence, il prend à tout hasard !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

> L'anti-Nobel de la Paix est allé à un laboratoire de Dayton (nord-est) pour sa "bombe gay", une arme chimique qui provoque chez les soldats ennemis une attraction sexuelle irrésistible.




Source


----------



## al02 (5 Octobre 2007)

La r&#233;alit&#233; d&#233;passe l'affliction ! 



> Le futur papa se voyait d&#233;j&#224; acheter une voiture de sport et un terrain pour b&#226;tir sa maison.


----------



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2007)

Ah ben pourquoi pas ? 


Regarde, Amok pour devenir modo a bien vendu son corps et Mackie...


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2007)

Une internaute américaine condamnée à 222 000 dollars pour avoir téléchargé illégalement 24 chansons.


----------



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2007)

Et beh... &#231;a fait cher pour l'int&#233;grale de Carlos...


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2007)

*back in black ?*

tout le monde s'en fout de cette coupe du monde mais il est encore l&#224;.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2007)

Ca devient absurde cette histoire de maillot. Franchement j'aimerai bien voir les français accorder aux Néo-Zélandais la possibilité de jouer en noir, après tout je ne pense pas que ça changera quoi que ce soit si la France joue en blanc, alors...
Et puis ce serait un beau geste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca devient absurde cette histoire de maillot. Franchement j'aimerai bien voir les français accorder aux Néo-Zélandais la possibilité de jouer en noir, après tout je ne pense pas que ça changera quoi que ce soit si la France joue en blanc, alors...
> Et puis ce serait un beau geste.


C'est rien de le dire. C'est même carrément grotesque. On dirait des gosses qui se chamaillent dans la cour de l'école.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2007)

C'est hallucinant


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est hallucinant&#8230;



&#233;cho es tu l&#224; .....


----------



## raphpascual (7 Octobre 2007)

*L' avenir radieux des enfants de la Net-g&#233;n&#233;ration ?*


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Octobre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> *L' avenir radieux des enfants de la Net-génération ?*



Il a pas fini de s'en mettre plein les poches iPapy...


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2007)

Florissant commerce de la beauté à Téhéran.


----------



## raphpascual (8 Octobre 2007)

*Il tue ses victimes gr&#226;ce &#224; des saucisses !!!*


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2007)

Personne ne pense &#224; rendre hommage &#224; Albert Fert : Le Nobel du disque dur
   

Et pourtant on lui doit beaucoup.



> Le journal Le Monde rapporte des propos d&#8217;Albert Fert, 69 ans, prononc&#233;s aujourd&#8217;hui, 9 octobre, &#224; des adolescents qui lui demandaient pourquoi autant de journalistes se pressaient autour de lui sur un trottoir de Paris : &#171; si vous pouvez &#233;couter de la musique sur votre lecteur MP3, c&#8217;est un peu gr&#226;ce &#224; ce que j&#8217;ai fait &#187;.


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2007)

Ingrats !


----------



## Nobody (9 Octobre 2007)

Spencer Tunick a organisé un shooting à Miami.

Sur la photo ci-dessous, on peut facilement se rendre compte que JPMiss y était. (NdN: on n'avait pas besoin qu'il fasse le con, une fois de plus, pour qu'on le remarque.)


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2007)

*Think different exactly the same*


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Quel foutoir cet iPhone!


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2007)

Les sponsors des Blacks pris de court.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Les sponsors des Blacks pris de court.



Ce me rappelle une histoire footballistique, en 2002 il me semble...


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2007)

"No comment" sur UTube


----------



## raphpascual (10 Octobre 2007)

*Arrêté pour avoir photographié un marronnier*


----------



## al02 (10 Octobre 2007)

Par contre, on peut photographier un pommier !


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Par contre, on peut photographier un pommier !



C'est bien la première fois que je vois un pommier avec autant de glands !


----------



## raphpascual (10 Octobre 2007)

Ha bon, je pensais que le pommier-oranger produisait plut&#244;t des p&#233;pins-glands ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Octobre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> *Arrêté pour avoir photographié un marronnier*


J'veux pas dire mais sur un coup comme cela, j'obtempère illico avec moults excuses "J'savais pas monsieur l'agent" et pour faire le con je m'y connais, par contre retour à la maison un petit coup de Photorec sur la carte et hop la photo est sur internet dans les 10 minutes 

Je le sais j'ai racheté un APN pour remplacer celui que je me suis fait voler cet été (pas le Canon 400D mais le powershot) ben la carte était vide pour l'APN mais, par curiosité ou ce que vous voulez, je l'ai passé par Photorec, y'avait plein de photos familiales sans intérêts, du moins pour moi

La prochaine fois que je vais à Paris je fais des photos du marronier et j'attends


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'veux pas dire mais sur un coup comme cela, j'obtemp&#232;re illico avec moults excuses&#8230;



Bah pas moi. Ou alors que l'on place un mur de deux m&#232;tres de haut dans un p&#233;rim&#232;tre de 500 m&#232;tres autour de l"ambassade. L&#224; je saurais que c'est interdit.
Et je refuse d'effacer la photo. Je vais peut-&#234;tre perdre plusieurs heures au commissariat, mais le t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, pendant ce laps de temps, va chauffer sec. On va o&#249;, l&#224; ? Jusqu'a preuve du contraire, ce ne sont pas les gardes de l'ambassade US qui font la loi en France, et la loi n'interdit pas de photographier les arbres d'une avenue.


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2007)

Voil&#224; une id&#233;e : une petite r&#233;union de photographes (amateurs et professionnels, faudrait d&#233;passer la centaine) autour du marronnier en question et hop, s&#233;ance photo collective&#8230; on pourrait m&#234;me faire parrainer le _happening_ par RSF

_ah ? j&#8217;entends qu&#8217;on frappe &#224; ma porte&#8230; les RG sans doute _


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Voilà une idée : une petite réunion de photographes (amateurs et professionnels, faudrait dépasser la centaine) autour du marronnier en question et hop, séance photo collective



Pas con du tout, ca....


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _ah ? j&#8217;entends qu&#8217;on frappe &#224; ma porte&#8230; les RG sans doute _




[VOIX GRAVE ON] Sarah Connor? [/VOIX GRAVE OFF]


----------



## raphpascual (10 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Voil&#224; une id&#233;e : une petite r&#233;union de photographes (amateurs et professionnels, faudrait d&#233;passer la centaine) autour du marronnier en question et hop, s&#233;ance photo collective&#8230; on pourrait m&#234;me faire parrainer le happening par RSF



Grand dieux :afraid:
Tu tiens &#224; recevoir un skud sur le coin de la gueule? :casse:


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas con du tout, ca....



Oui hein  allez&#8230; un petit _flashmob_ (&#231;a existe toujours &#231;a ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Grand dieux :afraid:
> Tu tiens à recevoir un skeud sur le coin de la gueule? :casse:



Pourquoi, ils balancent des disques quand ils sont pas contents les ricains? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Grand dieux :afraid:
> Tu tiens à recevoir un skud sur le coin de la gueule? :casse:





   Pourquoi voudrais-tu que les russes te balancent un missile pour avoir photographié un marronnier à 500 m de l'ambassade américaine ? Tu penses que c'est le faux marronnier qui leur permet d'espionner les américains ?




Ah ? t'étais pas au courant que le Skud est un missile russe ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Ha bon, je pensais que le pommier-oranger produisait plut&#244;t des p&#233;pins-glands ?



Rigolez, c'&#233;tait dr&#244;le :rateau:
Je le dit au cas o&#249; vous z'auriez pas remarqu&#233;, hein.  

_________

Sinon c'est honteux de se faire arr&#234;ter pour ce genre de connerie, comme le mec qui s'est prit du tazer pour avoir pos&#233; les "mauvaises" questions...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2007)

Reporters sans frontières voyage au coeur de la censure d'Internet en Chine.

...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2007)

Censure chez les ricains, pour changer...


----------



## meskh (10 Octobre 2007)

Pour chaque député non réélu, les Français devront payer 417 120 euros =
 60 mois x 6952 euros.
   > C'est la nouvelle indemnité chômage des députés ! Repris ce matin sur
 RMC par JJ BOURDIN qui souligne que les élus de la gauche à la droite sont
 tous d'accord !


   > La plupart des médias n'en parlent pas ! > A l'issue des 5 ans
 d'indemnités, les députés non réélus percevront " à vie " 20 % de ce
 traitement :
   > soit 1390 euros par mois.
   > Alors, faîtes des efforts, travaillez pour payer des impots qui
 serviront à payer les "golden parachutes" de nos députés.
   > Mais pourquoi 5 ans ? C'est précisément le temps d'une alternance
 législative. Ce vote intervient au moment où les candidats nous parlent des
 efforts que devront consentir les Français pour réduire la dette et
 dénoncent le train de vie dispendieux de l'Etat !

 L'information sur la nouvelle indemnité "chômage" des députés a été révélée
 par "Le Canard Enchaîné" le 7 février 2007. Puis reprise et précisée par le
 Midi Libre, le 1er Mars 2007. Curieusement, ce sont les seuls médias à en
 avoir parlé. Silence total du côté des télés, radios ou des autres
 journaux, habituellement pressés de dénoncer les parachutes en or de
 certains grands patrons (certes avec raison...).
   > Pourquoi se taisent-ils sur cette affaire ? Sans doute parce que cette
 loi a été votée en douce, par tous les groupes politiques, UMP, PS, UDF et
 PCF, qui savent parfaitement s'entendre lorsqu'il s'agit de s'octroyer des
 avantages sur le dos des Français.
   > Avant de quiter son perchoir, Jean-Louis Debré a fait voter à
 l'unanimité et dans le silence complet, une loi pour que désormais, un
 député non réélu touche pendant 60 mois au lieu de 6 mois son indemnité
 mensuelle nette qui est à ce jour - selon info sur site Assemblée nationale
 - de 5178 euros, soit 6 952 euros brut.  Chaque député non réélu coûte donc
 aux Français 417 180 euros sur 5 ans ! Sans parler ce ce qu'il leur coûtera
 " à vie " ! Ces indemnités ont été attribuées aux députés et définies par
 l'ordonnance n° 58-1210 du 13 décembre 1958. L'indemnité de base est
 calculée "par référence au traitement des fonctionnaires occupant des
 emplois de l'État classés dans la catégorie présentement dite hors échelle.
 Elle est égale à la moyenne du traitement le plus bas et du traitement le
 plus élevé de cette catégorie", ce qui correspond au traitement d'un
 conseiller d'État ayant moins d'une année d'ancienneté dans son grade. S'y
 ajoute l'indemnité de résidence, comme pour les fonctionnaires, au taux de
 3 %. Selon l'article 2 de l'ordonnance précitée : "L'indemnité
 parlementaire est complétée par une indemnité dite de fonction". Le montant
 de cette indemnité est égal au quart du montant de l'indemnité
 parlementaire (indemnité parlementaire proprement dite majorée de
 l'indemnité de résidence)
   > Depuis le 1er février 2007, les indemnités mensuelles brutes sont les
 suivantes :
   > - Indemnité de base : 5 400, 32 euros
   > - Indemnité de résidence (3 %) : 162, 01 euros
   > - Indemnité de fonction (25 % du total) : 1 390, 58  euros
   > Soit  brut mensuel 6952, 91 euros.

 Retenues obligatoires devant être déduites du brut mensuel diverses retenues :
   > - Cotisation à la caisse des pensions pendant les 15 premières années de
 mandat : 1 153, 08 euros
   > - Contribution exceptionnelle de solidarité : 55, 62 Euros
   > - Contribution sociale généralisée et contribution au remboursement de
 la dette sociale : 539,55 euros
   > - Cotisation au fonds de garantie de ressources : 27,00 euros
   > Soit net mensuel 5 177, 66 euros.


    Avant de quitter la présidence de l'Assemblée Nationale, Jean Louis
 Debré, nouveau président du conseil constitutionnel, a fait un joli cadeau
 à ses amis députés de tous les partis !
   > Bien entendu cette généreuse "indemnité chômage" est totalement
 inconditionnelle, et l'heureux bénéficiaire de cette jolie rémunération de
 5 ans, n'est tenu à aucun engagement quelconque, comme par exemple
 justifier de la recherche d'un nouvel emploi, d'une visite mensuelle auprès
 d'un conseiller ANPE, ou d'une activité justifiant cette "aide sociale"...
 bref, tout ce qui est demandé à des chômeurs ordinaires.
    Voilà de quoi crève la République, de la corruption de ses élites, car
 évidemment aucun parti n'a protesté, vu que tous bénéficieront des
 largesses de M. Debré.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2007)

Naaan, pas croyable, les communistes n'ont pas révolutionné ???


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même



déjà bu


----------



## Chang (11 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Reporters sans frontières voyage au coeur de la censure d'Internet en Chine ....



J'avais rencontre l'actuel ou l'ancien presentateur du JT de la CCTV (China Central TV) francaise, diffusee en Afrique (et maintenant en france je crois aussi, depuis peu), il m'avait effectivement explique qu'ils ne peuvent pas parler de tout. 

Les sujets sont imposes selon une ligne editoriale tres stricte. Rien de surprenant en soit me direz-vous.

En fait, c'est une question de rapidite. Si une depeche arrive avant le fax du bureau de l'info interdisant d'en parler, alors c'est trop tard ...


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

Un petit whisky ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2007)

Le violoniste Pierre Amoyal condamné pour excès de vitesse... mais il n'a pas fini au violon :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

Enfin du 20Mbits chez Belgacom :love::love::love:



> En vue de l'avènement de la télévision haute définition, Belgacom a annoncé mercredi qu'il s'apprête à faire passer la vitesse de connexion sur son réseau de 4,6 à 20 Mégabits par seconde (Mbps) (LLB du 11/11).


Reste plus qu'à changer leurs tarifs...


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Enfin du 20Mbits chez Belgacom :love::love::love:
> 
> Reste plus qu'à changer leurs tarifs...



Ils ont juste... 5 ans de retard


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Ils ont juste... 5 ans de retard



Hélas Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dégroupage chez nous, c'est Belgacom qui contrôle l'infrastructure et comme l'état est actionnaire majoritaire et que la société marche bien, il n'est pas pressé pour imposer une libéralisation à ce niveau. J'espère que la commission européenne va les rappeler à l'ordre Ou que le nouveau gouvernement va changer ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Wi-Fi Detector Shirt


----------



## duracel (13 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Hélas Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dégroupage chez nous, c'est Belgacom qui contrôle l'infrastructure et comme l'état est actionnaire majoritaire et que la société marche bien, il n'est pas pressé pour imposer une libéralisation à ce niveau. J'espère que la commission européenne va les rappeler à l'ordre *Ou que le nouveau gouvernement va changer ça*



Quand il y en aura un.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

Un chien de guerre en moins...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un chien de guerre en moins...



a tiens, je viens d'apprendre qu'il était proprio d'un immeuble pas loin de chez moi ... ça va être un sacré bordel je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## Craquounette (15 Octobre 2007)

Lib&#233;ration conditionnelle de Bertrand Cantat


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Octobre 2007)

Compilatio, l'anti-googlisme &#233;tudiant.


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2007)

On comprend mieux pourquoi Rezba n'ouvre plus de fils sur macg&#233;


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Octobre 2007)

Ouais, il en avait marre de se faire pomper par tous ces branquignoles. 



Ce en quoi on voit qu'il avait vieilli, le bonze, parce que y'en a de jolies, des branquignolles...


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Octobre 2007)

*Certains Français ne savent pas se tenir.*

La conclusion de l'article est formidable.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Le « sale con » en entreprise a un coût


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le « sale con » en entreprise a un coût





			
				Laetitia Mailhes a dit:
			
		

> Pour autant, ajoute-t-il, « certaines organisations bénéficient énormément de leurs sales cons ; Steve Jobs [le fondateur d'Apple et Pixar, NDLR] est le cas par excellence ». Il revient donc à chaque organisation d'évaluer les coûts et les bénéfices.



Think Different.


----------



## MOMAX (17 Octobre 2007)

Un guide de survie face «_ aux *******s, despotes, enflures, harceleurs, trous-du-cul et autres personnes nuisibles qui sévissent au travail »

_Bein je sais à qui l'offrir à Noël En tout cas je doute que les "bénéfices" aillent vers ceux qui subissent ces "sales cons". C'est toujours la même histoire !


----------



## fpoil (17 Octobre 2007)

Macgalageneration :

Cécilia c'est fini


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Macgalageneration :
> 
> Cécilia c'est fini



ça me donne envie d'écouter de nouveau "Retire les nains de tes poches" des regrettés VRP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Macgalageneration :
> 
> Cécilia c'est fini


Affaire privée qui devrait le rester


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2007)

Plus maintenant !

Il s'en est servi pour sa campagne "Agadez, nous sommes une famille recompos&#233;e, mais on s'aime tous, blablabla".

Je veux tout savoir moi ! Puisqu'il s'est foutu de notre gueule avec ses valeurs familiales, alors que &#231;a ne devait d&#233;j&#224; pas &#234;tre brillant entre le nain et la pinc&#233;e du cul.

Puisqu'il n'a pas de choses a cacher aux Fran&#231;ais, hop hop hop au taquet !


PS de pr&#233;cision, afin d'&#233;viter que &#231;a soit une position politique : C'est pareil pour l'autre truffe de S&#233;go hein, elle nous a vendu sa famille pendant toute la campagne, elle aussi.

Bref qu'est ce qu'ils ne feraient pas pour nous prendre pour des truffes...


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon...
Puisque personne n'a l'air de vouloir en parler...
Vive la Belgique !....  


Bassman a dit:


> (...)
> Bref qu'est ce qu'ils ne feraient pas pour nous prendre pour des truffes...


Et ça n'est pas prêt de s'arrêter !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Plus maintenant !
> 
> Il s'en est servi pour sa campagne "Agadez, nous sommes une famille recompos&#233;e, mais on s'aime tous, blablabla".
> 
> ...


Soit. Mais est-ce une raison pour en remettre une couche et faire autant de raff&#251;t (c'est tout juste si ce n'est pas une info plus importante que la gr&#232;ve d'aujourd'hui) ? Je ne crois pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2007)

Moi, à vrai dire j'en ai rien à branl.. de cette histoire, ce qui commence sérieusement à me pomper l'air c'est la couverture médiatique qui en est faite... 

...en parler (un peu) pourquoi pas, faire la une des journaux sur un truc aussi banal qu'un divorce, fût-il présidentiel...on se croirait devant les torchons "people" ...enfin bref...


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Soit. Mais est-ce une raison pour en remettre une couche et faire autant de raffût (c'est tout juste si ce n'est pas une info plus importante que la grève d'aujourd'hui) ? Je ne crois pas.



Bah ? Je comprend pas. Ca fait plusieurs mois que le jogging du président est 'achement plus important dans le journal que les lois qui sont passées discretos pendant l'été.

Enfant, j'avais les "Martine", maintenant c'est "Nicolas fait son jogging", "Nicolas a du chagrin", "Nicolas et ses amis", etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> on se croirait devant les torchons "people" ...enfin bref...



Tu sais, il y a belles lurettes que le rôle de la presse n'est plus d'informer le public, mais d'engraisser ses actionnaires


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Soit. Mais est-ce une raison pour en remettre une couche et faire autant de raffût (*c'est tout juste si ce n'est pas une info plus importante que la grève d'aujourd'hui*) ? Je ne crois pas.


Certaines mauvaises langues pourraient finir par se demander si ce n'est pas justement le but recherché.

Y en a, ils ont l'esprit tordu, je vous jure...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Soit. Mais est-ce une raison pour en remettre une couche et faire autant de raff&#251;t (c'est tout juste si ce n'est pas une info plus importante que la gr&#232;ve d'aujourd'hui) ? Je ne crois pas.


En temps normal, oui. Sauf qu'elle a particip&#233; &#224; la formation du gouvernement, qu'elle a pris part aux lib&#233;rations des infirmi&#232;res bulgares et qu'elle influence directement la politique et les positions de son mari. 
Donc non, il ne s'agit pas d'une petite information. Au contraire. 
Apr&#232;s, est-ce plus ou moins important que les gr&#232;ves d'aujourd'hui? &#231;a d&#233;pend. T'as pas une voiture?


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En temps normal, oui. Sauf qu'elle a participé à la formation du gouvernement, qu'elle a pris part aux libérations des infirmières bulgares et qu*'elle influence directement la politique et les positions de son mari*.
> Donc non, *il ne s'agit pas d'une petite information*. Au contraire.
> Après, est-ce plus ou moins important que les grèves d'aujourd'hui? ça dépend. T'as pas une voiture?



En effet.
Partant de ces observations et sachant notre président pas mal émotif et sujet aux migraines, on peut supposer qu'en ce moment, il aura d'autre chats à fouetter que d'entrer dans un bras de fer épuisant avec les grévistes (à mon sens légitimes) du moment. :rateau: 

Ca m'arrange.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est. Cette fois, c'est officiel. Donc on va pouvoir passer &#224; autre chose. Ouf !


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2007)

mesdames, messieurs, vous pouvez reprendre une activit&#233; normale, merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2007)

Mais &#231;a n'arr&#234;te pas en ce moment!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais ça n'arrête pas en ce moment!


A qui le tour maintenant ?


----------



## MOMAX (18 Octobre 2007)

cool


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> A qui le tour maintenant ?



Au choix, Roux et Combaluzier, Jacob et Delafon, Le  prix Nobel et l'intelligence ?


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2007)

Comme quoi avoir un quotient intellectuel élevé et un prix Nobel n'empêche nullement d'être un abruti fini...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme quoi avoir un quotient intellectuel &#233;lev&#233; et un prix Nobel n'emp&#234;che nullement d'&#234;tre un abruti fini...


Faudrait peut-&#234;tre inventer le prix Nobel de la connerie pour ce monsieur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Octobre 2007)

Non, rien...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Totalement crétinissime


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Octobre 2007)

Faudra qu'on m'explique la subtilité du crétinissime en question. Mais peut être que je pourrais m'inscrire au concours ?  

Bref pas compris. :rateau:

_Edit : donc ils sont pas spécialement crétins, mais plutôt zélés sur la propriété intellectuelle. Etonnant de la part d'un bureau d'avocats. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> la subtilité du crétinissime



 T'as d'ces mots :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2007)

aie :rateau:



> Une bouteille de bière retirée de l'estomac d'un Kényan
> 
> NAIROBI, 19 oct 2007 (AFP) - Une bouteille de bière longue de 26 centimètres et d'une contenance d'un demi-litre a été retirée de l'estomac d'un Kényan par des chirurgiens d'un hôpital des environs de Nairobi, a rapporté vendredi le quotidien kényan Daily Metro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique la subtilit&#233; du cr&#233;tinissime en question. Mais peut &#234;tre que je pourrais m'inscrire au concours ?
> 
> Bref pas compris. :rateau:



Dans le menu affichage de Firefox (mais c'est plus ou moins pareil sur tous les navigateurs), tu as une entr&#233;e intitul&#233;e _Afficher la source_ (ou approchant je suis sur la version anglaise au boulot), qui t'affiche dans une fen&#234;tre s&#233;par&#233;e le code html de la page. Et donc ce bureau d'avocats, tr&#232;s au fait des nouvelles technologies, t'interdit de regarder le code html des pages du site sous peine de proc&#232;s car cela fait partie, selon eux, de leur propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle. 

Comme j'ai &#233;t&#233; voir le code de la page, ils vont me tra&#238;ner en justice. Je ne sais pas comment, mais ils vont le faire...


----------



## Chang (19 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> aie :rateau:



via le rectum, ca fait du chemin pour remonter a l'estomac ... a la rigueur un avaleur de sabre reconvertit ... mais bon ... :mouais: ...


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2007)

> La patient, dont l'identit&#233; n'a pas &#233;t&#233; r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;e, a affirm&#233; aux m&#233;decins avoir introduit lui-m&#234;me la bouteille dans son rectum, selon la m&#234;me source.



Ah le rectum a lui aussi r&#233;pondu aux m&#233;decins ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2007)

Faudra qu'on m'explique les 7 m&#232;tres entre le rectum et l'estomac quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Non, rien&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (19 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique les 7 m&#232;tres entre le rectum et l'estomac quand m&#234;me.



Ben, environ 28 autres bouteilles.  


Plus s&#233;rieusement, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une grosse approximation anatomique du journaliste (estomac = le grand boyau digestif partant de la bouche jusqu'&#224; l'anus  ).


----------



## Chang (20 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ben, environ 28 autres bouteilles.
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, *je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une grosse approximation anatomique* du journaliste (estomac = le grand boyau digestif partant de la bouche jusqu'à l'anus  ).



Je suppose plutot les details completement transformes ... :sleep: ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

click!


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2007)

Paris Hilton veut être cryogénisée !



> Par public.fr Public.fr - il y a 1 heure 24 minutes
> 
> Cela
> (Publicité)
> ...



on s'en débarassera jamais :affraid:


----------



## fredintosh (20 Octobre 2007)

Moi, je suis pour qu'on la cong&#232;le, mais tout de suite !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, je suis pour qu'on la cong&#232;le, mais tout de suite !


Oui, c'est vrai : pourquoi attendre qu'elle soit morte ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2007)

Mais elle est conne... Si elle attend de mourir, si c'est de vieillesse, elle se r&#233;veillera avec 80 ans dans 2si&#232;cles...  Et l&#224; je suis plus tr&#232;s sur qu'elle continue &#224; &#234;tre connu pour ses "exploits" &#224; 80 balais... 






C'est &#231;a, marre toi la suisse


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais elle est conne... Si elle attend de mourir, si c'est de vieillesse, elle se r&#233;veillera avec 80 ans dans 2si&#232;cles...


Pas con &#231;a


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique les 7 mètres entre le rectum et l'estomac quand même.



C'est la longueur de l'intestin grêle. 
Il a oublié deux ou trois boyaux, c'est tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4444286 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la longueur de l'intestin gr&#234;le.
> Il a oubli&#233; deux ou trois boyaux, c'est tout.



Apr&#232;s l'op&#233;ration, alors, parce que moi, &#224; l'&#233;cole, pour lui, j'avais appris 8m, et environ 1m pour le gros


----------



## fredintosh (20 Octobre 2007)

Et pour le colon d'Am&#233;rique, c'est 1492.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et pour le colon d'Am&#233;rique, c'est 1492.



Non, &#231;a, c'est 1620 (and the Mayflower), 1492, c'est le *Colomb* d'Am&#233;rique  Il y a eu aussi 1965, pour le Colon B&#233;chard (et la fus&#233;e Diamant) :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (21 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dans le menu affichage de Firefox (mais c'est plus ou moins pareil sur tous les navigateurs), tu as une entrée intitulée _Afficher la source_ (ou approchant je suis sur la version anglaise au boulot), qui t'affiche dans une fenêtre séparée le code html de la page. Et donc ce bureau d'avocats, très au fait des nouvelles technologies, t'interdit de regarder le code html des pages du site sous peine de procès car cela fait partie, selon eux, de leur propriété intellectuelle.



En plus, on ne peut même pas citer ou faire un lien vers le site, selon les deux phrases juste après celles qu'il a citées. J'ai trop peur de les citer, faut suivre le lien illicite pour les voir.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, &#231;a, c'est 1620 (and the Mayflower), 1492, c'est le *Colomb* d'Am&#233;rique


&#199;a va, &#231;a va, je sais bien orthographier Cristophe Colomb, c'&#233;tait juste pour la lisibilit&#233; de la vanne...
Car au fond, Colomb n'&#233;tait-il pas le premier colon ? 

Oui, je sais, les Vikings, tout &#231;a...


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

Celle-là aussi ils pourraient la lire   



> *La contre lettre de Guy Môquet: «Ces agents du capitalisme, nous les chasserons hors dici pour instaurer le socialisme »*
> 
> Conservateur du Musée de la Résistance nationale, Guy Krivopissko a publié « La vie à en mourir, Lettres de fusillés 1941-1944 », aux éditions Tallandier. Un premier recueil de lettres dadieu des fusillés de la Résistance. Il recommande la lecture du poème saisi sur Guy Môquet le jour de son arrestation « pour comprendre ces jeunes qui sont entrés en résistance ».
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Car au fond, Colomb n'était-il pas le premier colon ?



Pas vraiment, nan, il était plutôt le premier "agent immobilier", à la recherche de terrains à lotir pour le compte de Ferdinand et isabelle


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

Trop fort... j'avais jamais entendu parler de &#231;a !  :mouais:  



> Argenteuil, ao&#251;t 2007 : pour la premi&#232;re fois en France, un produit chimique naus&#233;abond r&#233;pondant au nom &#233;vocateur de Malodor est utilis&#233; comme r&#233;pulsif anti-sdf.. Retour sur ce scandale en compagnie de Michel, agent de voirie, qui a refus&#233; de r&#233;pandre le produit, et des sdf qui ont &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; ce traitement si particulier.



Les pieds sur terre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Trop fort... j'avais jamais entendu parler de ça !  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Les pieds sur terre.



Il me semble bien pourtant que ça avait été évoqué ici à l'époque


----------



## Chang (22 Octobre 2007)

Suisse - actualite pas amusante:
_
"__La droite ultranationaliste renforce sa position dominante aux élections législatives en Suisse"_


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il me semble bien pourtant que ça avait été évoqué ici à l'époque



perso en plus je trouve pas ça très écologique, je pense que l'enfouissement des SDF serait mieux pour tout le monde.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Suisse - actualite pas amusante:
> _
> "__La droite ultranationaliste renforce sa position dominante aux élections législatives en Suisse"_




Juste quand ils viennent d'élire un député black, c'est ballot


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Octobre 2007)

Ouais, c'est pas trop banane&#169; quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas, s'appeler "l'Union d&#233;mocratique du centre" et &#234;tre un parti d'extr&#232;me droite, &#231;a fait un peu faux cul, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui m'amuse dans cet article, en fait, c'est.... la photo en bas...


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, s'appeler "l'Union d&#233;mocratique du centre" et &#234;tre un parti d'extr&#232;me droite, &#231;a fait un peu faux cul, nan ? :rateau:


Union aussi, &#231;a sonne pas mal faux depuis quelques semaines... :/


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il me semble bien pourtant que ça avait été évoqué ici à l'époque



Oui !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, s'appeler "l'Union d&#233;mocratique du centre" et &#234;tre un parti d'extr&#232;me droite, &#231;a fait un peu faux cul, nan ? :rateau:



En allemand c'est plus clair et moins faux-cul: Schweizerische Volkspartei... Parti suisse du peuple...  

Mise &#224; part &#231;a, l'UDC n'est pas, &#224; l'origine, un parti d'extr&#234;me droite (et c'est peut-&#234;tre justement l&#224; le danger) &#224; l'image du FN en France. C'&#233;tait un parti agrarien, sens&#233; d&#233;fendre les paysans et leurs int&#233;r&#234;ts. H&#233;las, &#231;a ne marche plus, et un durcissement s'est fait clairement sentir depuis pas mal d'ann&#233;es maintenant.

C'est peu dire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> En allemand c'est plus clair et moins faux-cul: Schweizerische Volkspartei... Parti suisse du peuple...
> 
> Mise à part ça, l'UDC n'est pas, à l'origine, un parti d'extrême droite (et c'est peut-être justement là le danger) à l'image du FN en France. C'était un parti agrarien, sensé défendre les paysans et leurs intérêts. Hélas, ça ne marche plus, et un durcissement s'est fait clairement sentir depuis pas mal d'années maintenant.
> 
> C'est peu dire.



Ouh là, moi, les "partis du peuple", je trouve ça inquiétant, ils se prétendent "au service du peuple", mais généralement, leurs dirigeants considèrent plutôt que c'est le peuple qui est à leur service : "Nous savons ce qui est bon pour vous, alors ne vous mettez pas en travers" semble être plus ou moins leur crédo politique.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> perso en plus je trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s &#233;cologique, je pense que l'enfouissement des SDF serait mieux pour tout le monde.



En fait, ne soyons pas hypocrites, nous connaissons tous les probl&#232;mes li&#233;s &#224; l'enfouissement des d&#233;chets, c'est pour cette raison qu'un envoi dans l'espace me para&#238;trait plus appropri&#233; et surtout beaucoup plus &#233;cologique  

- OH REGARDE FISTON, un SDF !! 
- mais papa c'est quoi un SDF ?
- c'est un sans domicile filant mon petit.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En fait, ne soyons pas hypocrites, nous connaissons tous les problèmes liés à l'enfouissement des déchets, c'est pour cette raison qu'un envoi dans l'espace me paraîtrait plus approprié et surtout beaucoup plus écologique




En tout cas c'est pas ça qui change les mentalités ; Plutôt que d'envoyer nos merdes à d'autres sur notre planète, on les envoi à d'autre dans l'espace  

Le résultat est ptet largement meilleur vu la taille de l'espace, mais puisque on à l'air à cheval sur la mentalité en ce moment...


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Trop près d'une église, le bar doit fermer
> 
> Le *hic* : il est 2 m trop près !
> 
> N'importe quoi.



La SOLUTION : faire comme en Allemagne !   

Il suffit de déplacer l'église. :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> La SOLUTION : faire comme en Allemagne !
> 
> Il suffit de déplacer l'église. :love:




ça me rappel un truc


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2007)

Coucou* !.... 


*bo&#238;te &#224;...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> La SOLUTION : faire comme en Allemagne !
> 
> Il suffit de déplacer l'église. :love:





> L'église en pierre, haute de 20 mètres et large de 14,5 mètres, doit être déposée mardi ou mercredi sur ces plateformes de 32 mètres chacune. Le transport, qui doit passer au-dessus de deux rivières et de voies ferrées, *doit avoir lieu jeudi à une vitesse allant jusqu'à deux kilomètres/heure*.



Ce qui doit en faire l'église la plus rapide du monde :rateau:


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


>


Et les 364 autres jours, on fait quoi peut-&#234;tre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


>





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et les 364 autres jours, on fait quoi peut-être?



Ben ... On se repose pour se remettre du 23 octobre :rateau:


----------



## al02 (23 Octobre 2007)

Ce soir, faites un geste pour l'environnement !  

Sinon par d&#233;faut, ce sera celui-ci !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Ce soir, faites un geste pour l'environnement !



Sauf que c'est une grosse konnerie. Ca ne fait économiser que dalle vu la surcharge électrique quand tout le monde rallume ses lumières...


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2007)

_A cause de ses couillons de bobo qui c'est 
qui va faire des heures sup encore ce soir..._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sauf que c'est une grosse konnerie. Ca ne fait économiser que dalle vu la surcharge électrique quand tout le monde rallume ses lumières...


C'est plu symbolique qu'autre chose.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sauf que c'est une grosse konnerie. Ca ne fait économiser que dalle vu la surcharge électrique quand tout le monde rallume ses lumières...



je vais attendre le feu d'artifice alors :rateau:


----------



## duracel (23 Octobre 2007)

Un raccourci vers l'enfer.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Un raccourci vers l'enfer.​


Elle connaît pas l'EPO mamie ? Avec ça, elle atteint les 60 km/h les doigts dans le nez.


----------



## elKBron (24 Octobre 2007)

pas spécialement amusant


----------



## kisbizz (26 Octobre 2007)

entendu sur france info 

_Avec d&#8217;abord dans la presse ce coup de chapeau &#224; la productivit&#233; des entreprises fran&#231;aises...

C&#8217;est le r&#233;sultat d&#8217;une vaste &#233;tude d&#8217;un cabinet de conseil londonien qui a pass&#233; au crible 250 entreprises dans 38 pays ces quatre derni&#232;res ann&#233;es. Les r&#233;sultats sont dans le Figaro, la France serait-elle en crise, victime des 35 heures, plong&#233;e dans la sinistrose sociale, mauvais &#233;l&#232;ve de l&#8217;Europe ? Ca ne l&#8217;emp&#234;che pas d&#8217;&#234;tre en t&#234;te du classement brut, de la comp&#233;titivit&#233;, devant l&#8217;Australie et les Etats-Unis. Seul b&#233;mol dans cette &#233;tude, depuis 2003, une augmentation du temps de travail improductif en France. Il ne s&#8217;agit pas d&#8217;une &#233;ni&#232;me attaque contre les 35 heures pr&#233;cise le Figaro, mais d&#8217;une mesure du temps perdu dans l&#8217;entreprise : ces minutes ou ces heures pass&#233;es &#224; la machine &#224; caf&#233; ou &#224; surfer sur internet, peut-&#234;tre aussi &#224; aller s&#8217;en griller une sur le trottoir... *Le total est loin d&#8217;&#234;tre marginal, en tout cas toujours selon ces experts anglais, c&#8217;&#233;tait 35 pour cent du temps de travail en 2006*..._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2007)

Comment se faire la malle au propre comme au figuré


----------



## duracel (30 Octobre 2007)

Et Bon Appétit bien sûr.


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2007)

> Le bar des Cascades de La Motte, trop près de l'église, ne devrait pas fermer source
> 
> TOULON - Le préfet du Var, Jacques Laisne, entend abroger un arrêté préfectoral datant de 1978, qui interdit à tout débit de boisson d'être implanté à moins de 40 mètres d'une église, comme c'est le cas du bar des Cascades à La Motte (Var).
> 
> ...



hihi


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2007)

Un chasseur blessé aux fesses par son fusil alors qu'il urinait

MARSEILLE, 3 déc 2004 (AFP) _edit: oups, plus trop d'actualité :rose: !_ - Un chasseur de 70 ans, qui participait à une traque au sanglier aux environs de Valensole (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence), a été légèrement blessé aux fesses par son propre fusil alors qu'il était en train d'uriner, a-t-on appris vendredi auprès des pompiers.​Jeudi, en pleine traque, l'homme, pris d'une envie pressante, décide de poser son fusil contre une voiture pour pouvoir satisfaire son besoin. Mais,​à ce moment, son arme glisse et le coup part. Par chance, la balle ne fait que lui érafler les fesses.​Par précaution, l'homme a été conduit à l'hôpital de Manosque pour y recevoir des soins. "Cela s'est joué à un centimètre", selon un pompier.​bis:​CHICAGO (AFP) - Un chasseur américain s'est fait tirer dessus par sa meute de chiens de chasse avec son propre fusil dans l'Iowa (centre) alors qu'il ramassait un faisan, ont annoncé les autorités.​James Harris, 37 ans, a reçu une balle dans la jambe samedi alors qu'il chassait avec des amis, un jour avant l'ouverture officielle de la chasse au faisan.​Le groupe a tiré sur un volatile qui a atterri de l'autre côté d'une clôture, a indiqué le département des ressources naturelles de l'Iowa dans un communiqué.​"M. Harris est allé ramasser l'oiseau, a posé son fusil sur le sol et a traversé la clôture", selon le communiqué.​"Quand il a franchi la clôture, les chiens de chasse ont marché sur le fusil qui s'est déchargé et a atteint Harris dans le mollet gauche à une distance d'envion un mètre".​Le chasseur malchanceux a été soigné dans un centre médical régional puis transporté par hélicoptère dans un hôpital d'Iowa City. Une enquête est en cours.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, je serais assez partisan qu'on donne aussi des fusils au gibier


----------



## zerozerosix (30 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je serais assez partisan qu'on donne aussi des fusils au gibier



Pas la peine, il suffit de filer un fusil &#224; chaque chasseur et de les faire chasser en groupe. Normalement chaque saison de chasse permet de ramener la population des chasseurs &#224; un nombre "accetable" :rateau:
Le probl&#232;me c'est que la reproduction en captivit&#233; des chasseurs est encore autoris&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Pas la peine, il suffit de filer un fusil à chaque chasseur et de les faire chasser en groupe. Normalement chaque saison de chasse permet de ramener la population des chasseurs à un nombre "accetable" :rateau:
> Le problème c'est que la reproduction en captivité des chasseurs est encore autorisée



ça me fait penser à Franquin et à son amour immodéré pour les chasseurs.:love:

Je rêve d'organiser une battue où venant de l'est les chasseurs de lapin
venant de l'ouest les chasseurs de sangliers


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

arm&#233;s de fusils Pandanlagl


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> armés de fusils Pandanlagl



Ha, monsieur est un esthète, il donne dans le haut de gamme.


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2007)

L'article de Tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Selon les chiffres communiqu&#233;s par la pr&#233;fecture en Loire-Atlantique, 42&#37; des gar&#231;ons de 18 &#224; 25 ans habitant le d&#233;partement reconnaissent au moins trois ivresses au cours des 12 derniers mois, contre 23% sur l'ensemble du territoire.



Les autres sont des menteurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2007)

Hold-(ketch)up


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Les autres sont des menteurs



ou les nantais des grandes gueules...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2007)

n'ayez pas peur 



> Par www.actualite-de-stars.com Actualité de star - Mercredi 31 octobre, 16h50
> Le magazine Maxim publie un classement qui risque de ne pas faire plaisir aux stars y figurant.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2007)

Place nette !....


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2007)

15,000 euros de pr&#233;judice seulement ? C'est pas &#233;norme pour le nombre d'arbres abattus...


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> 15,000 euros de préjudice seulement ? C'est pas énorme pour le nombre d'arbres abattus...


Ça me paraît un peu lège, aussi, mais bon...
Et maintenant, vont-ils replanter des arbres, ou lui laisser "sa" vue sur la mer ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> 15,000 euros de pr&#233;judice seulement ? C'est pas &#233;norme pour le nombre d'arbres abattus...





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le parquet de L&#252;beck doit &#234;tre saisi.



Pourquoi  avec le bois de tous les arbres abattus, ils devraient avoir de quoi s'en faire un tout neuf, de parquet :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (2 Novembre 2007)

Sortie définitive ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2007)

Mais non, change de sport...elle s'est mise à la poudreuse.     :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2007)

Le vol de vache &#233;tait une fugue



> LUSSLINGEN, Soleure - La vache disparue mardi dernier &#224; L&#252;sslingen (canton de Soleure, non loin de Berne) n'a pas &#233;t&#233; vol&#233;e, comme l'avait annonc&#233; initialement la police: elle &#233;tait simplement all&#233;e voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs.
> 
> La Red Holstein a franchi la cl&#244;ture de son p&#226;turage, a brout&#233; quelques touffes alentour avant de s'&#233;garer sur la route. Un paysan voisin, qui l'avait rep&#233;r&#233;e et mise dans son troupeau, a averti le propri&#233;taire apr&#232;s avoir lu dans la presse qu'il s'agissait d'un vol.
> 
> Le d&#233;tenteur a finalement annonc&#233; vendredi matin &#224; la police que l'affaire &#233;tait r&#233;gl&#233;e. AP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Place nette !....


Heureusement que c'était des arbres et pas des immeubles :afraid:     



Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais non, change de sport...elle s'est mise à la poudreuse.     :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s Facebook, Hatebook. 



> La haine se cultive mieux en groupe. Chaque utilisateur a la possibilit&#233; d'int&#233;grer un clan avec lequel il partage les m&#234;mes d&#233;go&#251;ts. Il est possible de joindre, en deux clics, le clan de ceux qui ne supportent pas la Xbox de Microsoft, celui de ceux qui vouent Facebook aux g&#233;monies... Plus limite : on peut &#233;galement rejoindre le clan de ceux qui d&#233;testent les Mexicains ou de ceux qui d&#233;testent les Blancs.
> 
> Enfin, chaque utilisateur est invit&#233; &#224; participer &#224; un concours o&#249; l'objectif est d'amasser un maximum de "points de haine". Le vainqueur est celui qui rallie &#224; la communaut&#233; le plus d'utilisateurs, pour le seul b&#233;n&#233;fice du manageur de la communaut&#233;, un certain* "Dr Evil".*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un certain "Dr Evil".


Haïssez-vous les uns les autres, comme je vous ai haï.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

La face cach&#233;e de certains Suisses :mouais: P&#233;tition &#224; signer.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Heureusement, il y a aussi des Suisses sympas. Mais je t'avoue que cette info m'a aussi foutu en rogne. 

Le pire est de penser que les vestes; c'est comme la mode, &#231;a se retourne tr&#232;s bien. Quand je pense &#224; ces mannequins et autres rigolos qui ont milit&#233;s contre la fourrure et qui d&#233;filent maintenant avec du tigre, du loup... Ann&#233;es 80: le retour du cliquant et du bling-bling. 

Quant &#224; les manger, il faudrait leur expliquer (&#224; ceux qui font &#231;a) que la Suisse est un pays neutre et qu'ils ne sont pas en situation de disette ni restriction alimentaire.

Bon, je crois que les fauves vont se d&#233;chainer.


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

Bah pourquoi bouffer du lapin et pas du chat ? 

C'est tr&#232;s bon le chat.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

j'avais écrit Fauves, pas troll des cavernes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

http://news.autoplus.fr/news/9924/Exclusif---les-radars-sont-hors-la-loi-

Elle est pas mal non plus. Et vrai, avec de vrais morceaux de duperie dedans.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah pourquoi bouffer du lapin et pas du chat ?
> 
> C'est très bon le chat.



Quand on est prisonnier de guerre au Viêtnam. Y'a suffisamment d'animaux comestibles dans nos contrées sans être obligé, en plus, de cuisiné les animaux domestiques.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> entendu sur france info
> 
> _Avec dabord dans la presse ce coup de chapeau à la productivité des entreprises françaises...
> 
> Cest le résultat dune vaste étude dun cabinet de conseil londonien qui a passé au crible 250 entreprises dans 38 pays ces quatre dernières années. Les résultats sont dans le Figaro, la France serait-elle en crise, victime des 35 heures, plongée dans la sinistrose sociale, mauvais élève de lEurope ? Ca ne lempêche pas dêtre en tête du classement brut, de la compétitivité, devant lAustralie et les Etats-Unis. Seul bémol dans cette étude, depuis 2003, une augmentation du temps de travail improductif en France. Il ne sagit pas dune énième attaque contre les 35 heures précise le Figaro, mais dune mesure du temps perdu dans lentreprise : ces minutes ou ces heures passées à la machine à café ou à surfer sur internet, peut-être aussi à aller sen griller une sur le trottoir... *Le total est loin dêtre marginal, en tout cas toujours selon ces experts anglais, cétait 35 pour cent du temps de travail en 2006*..._




Moi en tant qu'expert CACA, je peux te dire que si les employés ne faisaient pas caca dans les entreprises on économiserait par an 50 000  de PQ, 10 000  de désodorisant,150 000  de souris et clavier (oui ils se lavent mal les mains en plus), 200 000  d'eau et que le temps consacré au travail plutôt qu'au caca, représenterait un bénéfice net de plus de 3% pour les entreprises !  

Alors on signe où ?? :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2007)

La crise des marins p&#234;cheurs : la faute &#224; tous ces pirates qui t&#233;l&#233;chargent du poisson sur Internet !

_Je sais, c'est aguicheur, comme accroche..._


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2007)

Fumer aux chiottes avec son caf&#233; &#231;a r&#233;duit pas mal le probl&#232;me non ? si en plus y a le wifi&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fumer aux chiottes avec son caf&#233; &#231;a r&#233;duit pas mal le probl&#232;me non ? si en plus y a le wifi&#8230;



En plus c'est pratique, on peut se branler sans avoir &#224; s'essuyer dans les rideaux  
(&#231;a existe encore les rideaux dans les entreprises productives ?? Les stores &#231;a tranche...  )

N'emp&#234;che qu'on est les meilleur alors qu'on passe 35 &#37; de notre temps &#224; glander, imaginez si on bossait vraiment alors !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La crise des marins pêcheurs : la faute à tous ces pirates qui téléchargent du poisson sur Internet !
> 
> _Je sais, c'est aguicheur, comme accroche..._



Je m'disais aussi : "il sent drôle, mon câble ethernet" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je m'disais aussi : "il sent drôle, mon câble ethernet" :rateau:




ça me fait penser à la fois où j'ai essayé de fixer une tente avec des sardines. Tant qu'elles étaient congelés ça a marché, mais la nuit, non seulement la tente est tombée mais en plus ça refoulait un max.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ça me fait penser à la fois où j'ai essayé de fixer une tente avec des sardines. Tant qu'elles étaient congelés ça a marché, mais la nuit, non seulement la tente est tombée mais en plus ça refoulait un max.



T'es belge ? Je le savais pas :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2007)

Ca me fait toujours autant rire, surtout les intitulés  

Vivement les résultats !


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca me fait toujours autant rire, surtout les intitulés
> 
> Vivement les résultats !



T'as raison ! 

"*Gérard de lémission que tu regardes et à un moment vers la fin tu te dis « putain, ça fait combien de temps que je regarde cette daube ? »"

**Gérard de la  voie de garage de la grande époque Canal



*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2007)

Excellent   

plus particuli&#233;rement :



> *G&#233;rard de l&#8217;animateur qu&#8217;on sait jamais comment il s&#8217;appelle, m&#234;me si sa t&#234;te nous dit quelque chose *
> Le mec qui pr&#233;sente Des Racines et des ailes (FR3)
> Le type qui fait le t&#233;l&#233;achat dans une cha&#238;ne au fin fond du num&#233;ricable et qui faisait le M6 Express, il y a tr&#232;s longtemps en clignant de l&#8217;oeil, m&#234;me quand il avait un orgelet, et qui a un nom de piscine (M6 Boutique La Cha&#238;ne)
> L&#8217;autre gars qui a des cheveux poivre et sel et qui fait l&#8217;&#233;mission de d&#233;co sur France 5 (FR5)
> Le monsieur qui fait le journal de la nuit sur France 2 qui a les cheveux gris et qui a l&#8217;air tout gentil (FR2)



Celle l&#224; aussi (m&#234;me si je ne sais pas qui c'est !)



> *G&#233;rard de la moustache 2007*
> Bertrand Renard dans Des chiffres et des lettres (FR3)
> Herv&#233; Claude dans Thema (Arte)
> Christophe Al&#233;v&#234;que dans On a tout essay&#233; (FR2)
> ...




A ne pas louper non plus : http://www.gerard-magazine.com/


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2007)

Francis Blanche aurait dit : &#171; Brahm&#226;, la Guerre et Vichnou, la Paix &#187;


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2007)

Cool ! :mouais: 



> *Finlande : la fusillade annoncée sur Youtube*
> par Astrid Girardeau
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ecrans.fr/Finlande,2440.html


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2007)

Immonde... je parle du cynisme de la situation évidemment.  :? 

http://www.reuters.com/news/pictures/slideshow?collectionId=1272


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2007)

C'est beau la guerre, et la photo 11, quelle d&#233;licatesse    

J'aimerai voir un reportage de ce genre au vinteur de teufun ou de freudeu. C'est de la vraie info et &#231;a nous changerait des gesticulations de l'Omnipr&#233;sent.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Novembre 2007)

Je l'imagine bien l'autre abruti leur parler...

"Vous avez bien servi votre patrie, &#231;a ira mieux."

A gerber (et bien entendu je parle pas des mecs, mais de l'abruti et les r&#233;sultats de sa guerre, & co)


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2007)

Saison automne/hier 2007 : le kilt.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Saison automne/hier 2007 : le kilt.



J'ai eu peur... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2007)

Sondage: 54% des Français favorables au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique




> AP - il y a 1 heure 5 minutes
> PARIS - En pleine crise politique en Belgique, sans gouvernement depuis cinq mois, l'Ifop a demandé aux Français s'ils seraient favorables ou non, "en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique", au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France: 54% répondent oui, selon ce sondage que publie "Le Journal du Dimanche".
> 
> 
> ...



viendez amis belge


----------



## fredintosh (10 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Sondage: 54% des Français favorables au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais sans le roi, si possible.

Ceci dit, je pense que si la Belgique donnait sur la Méditerranée, le vote atteindrait 90%.


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Sondage: 54% des Français favorables au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, on annexe aussi les cantons suisses ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Novembre 2007)

Comme tu l'as vu dans mon cdb que je t'ai adress&#233; par pr&#233;vention, les belges je m'en fout mais pas toi ! Reste chez toi !


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Comme tu l'as vu dans mon cdb que je t'ai adress&#233; par pr&#233;vention, les belges je m'en fout mais pas toi ! Reste chez toi !



on se refait Marignan ? 

m&#234;me que SM a fait l'histoire de la suisse


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Novembre 2007)

Quand tu veux pour marignan ! 

Sauf qu'on la fait pas chez les ritals, sinon ils vont t'apprendre a simuler que t'as mal !


----------



## Chang (11 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Sondage: 54% des Français favorables au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique
> viendez amis belge




Mais les wallons, ils en pensent quoi eux ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Sondage: 54% des Français favorables au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si on rattache la Wallonie à la France, Johnny Hallyday ne pourra plus devenir belge (s'il en a de nouveau envie un jour). Le pauvre.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Mais les wallons, ils en pensent quoi eux ?



Probablement qu'ils préfèrent rester Belge.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Sondage: 54% des Français favorables au rattachement de la Wallonie à la France en cas d'éclatement de la Belgique
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chang a dit:


> Mais les wallons, ils en pensent quoi eux ?



C'est bien des sondeurs, ça, tiens !  Il ne leur serait pas venu à l'idée que c'était plutôt aux wallons, qu'il fallait poser la question


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Probablement qu'ils préfèrent rester Belge.



Je les comprend...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2007)

On pourrait donner la Corse &#224; la Belgique en &#233;change ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On pourrait donner la Corse à la Belgique en échange ?



Ça pourra pas être pire avec eux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On pourrait donner la Corse à la Belgique en échange ?



Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils t'ont fait, les belges, pour que tu sois salaud comme ça avec eux :affraid:


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> &#199;a pourra pas &#234;tre pire avec eux...



mais si, on aura les ind&#233;pentistes Wallons apr&#232;s


----------



## al02 (11 Novembre 2007)

On ne dit pas : javellisé, mais j'avais lu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> On ne dit pas : javellisé, mais j'avais lu !



Bof ... De toute façon, un poulet comme ça, pas la peine de le lire !


----------



## Arlequin (11 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est bien des sondeurs, ça, tiens !  Il ne leur serait pas venu à l'idée que c'était plutôt aux wallons, qu'il fallait poser la question


preums....: euh..... nafout.....en fait..... j'suis européen.... et encore...... térrien pour être exact...... alors les conneries flaminguands/wallons..... pppffffuit comme dirait l'autre....



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils t'ont fait, les belges, pour que tu sois salaud comme ça avec eux :affraid:




tintin......tintin.... ça me rappelle quelque chose........ ah ben vi.... il est belge non ?  :rateau:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof ... De toute façon, un poulet comme ça, pas la peine de le lire !




ça y'est, on essaye de blanchir le poulet....euh....le coq wallon maintenant .....?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

Tel un cam&#233;l&#233;on sur une couverture &#233;cossaise, Arlequin s'&#233;clate &#224; donf !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Tel un caméléon* sur une couverture écossaise, Arlequin s'éclate à donf !


 
exactement !  
_vous devriez blablabla..... _


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

les dessins de Kroll sur l'actualit&#233; politique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bowling for columbine version finlandaise
> 
> http://www.ecrans.fr/Finlande,2440.html


 

C'est malheureux mais en meme temps cet acte barbare tord le cou a un cliche sur l'amerique ... Moore peut mettre a la poubelle toute la reflexion du film sur columbine.​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> bon, on annexe aussi les cantons suisses ?


Sans oublier le Luxembourg 

Edit. Et pis le val d'Aoste pour faire bonne mesure


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2007)

odr&#233;;4474149 a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> C'est malheureux mais en meme temps cet acte barbare tord le cou a un cliche sur l'amerique ... Moore peut mettre a la poubelle toute la reflexion du film sur columbine.​




Ah bon ? D&#233;cid&#233;ment tu per&#231;ois que ce qui t'arrange, je crois que c'est pathologique...



> Une r&#233;cente &#233;tude de l'Institut universitaire de hautes &#233;tudes internationales (IUHEI) de Gen&#232;ve pla&#231;ait la Finlande *en troisi&#232;me position mondiale* pour la concentration d'armes en fonction de sa population, derri&#232;re les &#201;tats-Unis et le Y&#233;men, avec 56 armes pour 100 habitants.





> Une pol&#233;mique sur la l&#233;gislation en vigueur sur les armes a imm&#233;diatement &#233;clat&#233; dans le pays nordique apr&#232;s les r&#233;v&#233;lations sur la facilit&#233; avec laquelle Auvinen s'&#233;tait l&#233;galement procur&#233; son arme.
> 
> Le meurtrier avait effectu&#233; une seule s&#233;ance d'entra&#238;nement dans un club de tir d'Helsinki qui lui avait &#233;tabli un certificat d'aptitude, requis pour obtenir un permis de port d'arme. Il avait ensuite d&#233;pos&#233; une demande pour un 9 mm qui lui a &#233;t&#233; refus&#233;e, mais obtenu sans probl&#232;me une licence pour un pistolet semi-automatique .22 calibre (5,5 mm).






> Il suffit parfois d'un seul contre exemple pour faire tomber une theorie ...



On dirait le sous titre d'un mauvais film am&#233;ricain, &#231;a sonne creux mais creux...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah bon ? Décidément tu perçois que ce qui t'arrange, je crois que c'est pathologique...
> 
> On dirait le sous titre d'un mauvais film américain, ça sonne creux mais creux...


 
Je me souviens pas que Moore parlait de la Finlande dans son film ...​


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2007)

odr&#233;;4474161 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens pas que Moore parlait de la Finlande dans son film ...​



Non mais il parlait des armes, de leur dangerosit&#233;, de leur nombre et du probl&#232;me du quasi libre acc&#232;s, c'&#233;tait pas un film contre les am&#233;ricains mais une r&#233;flexion sur le fait que peut-&#234;tre... je dis bien peut-&#234;tre, plus y en a et plus on s'en sert...  

Donc je vois pas en quoi sa th&#233;orie s'&#233;croule, c'&#233;tait pas "les am&#233;ricains naissent et meurent avec l'instinct de tuer". Ah si effectivement y a une piste pendant un moment qui disait que peut-&#234;tre les am&#233;ricains &#233;taient violents &#224; cause de leur histoire, qu'ils avaient toujours &#233;t&#233; comme &#231;a, que l'Am&#233;rique &#233;tait n&#233;e dans le sang, mais c'&#233;tait une piste parmi toutes les autres &#224; laquelle d'ailleurs il r&#233;pondait avec humour que la guerre 14-18 (entre autres) c'&#233;tait bien en Europe que c'&#233;tait pourtant une vrai boucherie, ce qui rendait sa piste caduque.


----------



## Chang (13 Novembre 2007)

Les pays nordiques sont aussi reputes, me semble t-il, pour de forts taux de suicides, pas mal de depressions ... si tu y rajoutes des armes, c 'est assez explosif comme melange ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Edit. Et pis le val d'Aoste pour *faire bonne mesure*



Non ! Pour le jambon. :rose: :rose:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Les pays nordiques sont aussi reputes, me semble t-il, pour de forts taux de suicides, pas mal de depressions



Dont la fameuse "dépression d'Islande"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dont la fameuse "d&#233;pression d'Islande"



Mode br&#232;ve de comptoir : _*"Le meilleur rem&#232;de &#224; la d&#233;pression, c'est la bi&#232;re pression... patron, tu mets la tienne ??"*_...

:rateau:


----------



## al02 (13 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mode brève de comptoir : _*"Le meilleur remède à la dépression, c'est la bière pression... patron, tu mets la tienne ??"*_...
> 
> :rateau:



La bière a des propriétés diurétiques, là-bas, il y aura des problèmes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> La bi&#232;re a des propri&#233;t&#233;s diur&#233;tiques, l&#224;-bas, il y aura des probl&#232;mes !



[mode=P.A.]Particulier vend Jodel 175, ann&#233;e 1968, peu servi, am&#233;nageable en palais volant (d'une pi&#232;ce de 2,25 M&#232;tres carr&#233;s, kitchenette comprise, sanitaires sur le palier*). Faire offre par MP[/mode] 




(*) durant les vols en palier :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [mode=P.A.]Particulier vend Jodel 175, année 1968, peu servi, aménageable en palais volant (d'une pièce de 2,25 Mètres carrés, kitchenette comprise, sanitaires sur le palier*). Faire offre par MP[/mode]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disponible a partir de quand ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Non ! Pour le jambon. :rose: :rose:  :love:


Pas bête ça ! Et on garde la Corse pour le figatelli 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Immonde... je parle du cynisme de la situation évidemment.  :?
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/news/pictures/slideshow?collectionId=1272


Cest vraiment à gerber :sick:


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2007)

Bon, comme &#231;a tourne &#224; n&#8217;importe quoi et avant que vous ne fassiez le tour de toutes les sp&#233;cialit&#233;s de bouche europ&#233;ennes : ultime essai pour ce fil par-l&#224;


----------

